# Alphabetical Opposites



## dotty999

starting with A followed by an opposite meaning as in Add/Subtract, the next word continues the alphabet so B - Boy/Girl

starting again..

Agree/Disagree


----------



## cwwozniak

Begin/End


----------



## plodr

Con/Pro


----------



## dotty999

Dead/Alive


----------



## cwwozniak

Enter/Exit


----------



## plodr

Fat/Thin


----------



## cwwozniak

Grow/Shrink


----------



## dotty999

Hate/Love


----------



## plodr

Ivory/Ebony


----------



## cwwozniak

Jocular/Serious


----------



## dotty999

Kind/Cruel


----------



## plodr

Lovable/Hateful


----------



## cwwozniak

Mother / Father


----------



## dotty999

New/Old


----------



## cwwozniak

Over / Under

Hi Dotty! Was almost tempted to do Old / New.


----------



## dotty999

Past/Present

I knew you wouldn't though Chuck


----------



## plodr

Queen/Servant


----------



## dotty999

Right/Wrong


----------



## cwwozniak

Start/Finish


----------



## dotty999

True/False


----------



## cwwozniak

Ubiquitous/Rare

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Vim/Lethargy

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Wicked/Good


----------



## dotty999

skip X

You/Me


----------



## cwwozniak

dotty999 said:


> skip X


Good idea! Although, Xenophobic/Xenophilous, would have worked.

Can you still edit your first post to add "Skip X" to the directions?

Zaftig/Skinny


----------



## dotty999

After/Before

I feel that would be cheating as I didn't know any X words myself Chuck, you're our resident wordsmith


----------



## plodr

Big/small


----------



## dotty999

Cheap/Expensive


----------



## cwwozniak

Down/Up


----------



## dotty999

Evens/Odds


----------



## cwwozniak

Fancy/Plain


----------



## dotty999

Girl/Boy


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot/Cold


----------



## dotty999

Introvert/Extrovert


----------



## cwwozniak

Join/Separate


----------



## dotty999

King/Queen


----------



## cwwozniak

Last/First


----------



## dotty999

Man/Woman


----------



## plodr

Normal/strange


----------



## cwwozniak

opened/closed

Hi plodr!


----------



## 2twenty2

plain/fancy


----------



## cwwozniak

Quit/Continue


----------



## dotty999

Reveal/Hide


----------



## cwwozniak

Safe/Dangerous


----------



## plodr

Torrid/Chilly

a day late but Hi, Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Under/Over

Ditto ploddr, Hi!


----------



## dotty999

Vertical/Horizontal


----------



## plodr

Wide/Narrow


----------



## cwwozniak

X skipped

Yes/No


----------



## dotty999

Zoom/Decelerate


----------



## 2twenty2

Above/Below


----------



## dotty999

Big/Little


----------



## cwwozniak

Careful/Reckless


----------



## dotty999

Doubt/Believe


----------



## cwwozniak

Ending/Beginning


----------



## 2twenty2

Fine/Coarse


----------



## cwwozniak

Gigantic/Tiny


----------



## dotty999

Heaven/Hell


----------



## cwwozniak

Impossible/Easy


----------



## 2twenty2

Jail/free ?


----------



## dotty999

Kind/cruel


----------



## cwwozniak

Lost/Found


----------



## 2twenty2

Most/Least


----------



## cwwozniak

Negative/Positive

Hi Knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

Obtuse/Sharp


----------



## 2twenty2

Plus/Minus


----------



## dotty999

Quick/Slow


----------



## cwwozniak

Reverse/Forward

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Soft/Hard

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Top/Bottom


----------



## 2twenty2

Undress/dress


----------



## cwwozniak

Victory/Defeat


----------



## 2twenty2

Wet/Dry


----------



## cwwozniak

Skipped X

Yesterday/Tomorrow


----------



## dotty999

Zoom/Decelerate


----------



## 2twenty2

above/below Hi cwwozniak


----------



## dotty999

Bad/good


----------



## cwwozniak

Copy/Original

A day late; Hi, knucklehead!


----------



## VANESSA1

new/old


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi VANESSA1,

The rule for the game is the first word in your entry has to start with the next letter in the alphabet that comes after the first letter in the first word in the previous entry. In this case, the first word in your entry would need to start with "D", to follow the "C" in Copy. We skip "X".


----------



## 2twenty2

Down/Up


----------



## cwwozniak

Exciting/Boring


----------



## dotty999

Fuzzy/Clear


----------



## cwwozniak

Grandiose/Trivial


----------



## dotty999

Heaven/Hell


----------



## cwwozniak

Inside/Outside


----------



## dotty999

Joking/Serious


----------



## cwwozniak

Keep/Release


----------



## 2twenty2

Love/Hate


----------



## cwwozniak

Many/Few


----------



## dotty999

Never/Always


----------



## 2twenty2

Over/Under


----------



## cwwozniak

Poor/Wealthy


----------



## dotty999

Quiet/Noisy


----------



## 2twenty2

Rise/Fall


----------



## cwwozniak

Sink/Float


----------



## dotty999

Top/Bottom


----------



## cwwozniak

Undergraduate/Graduate


----------



## 2twenty2

Veto/Pass


----------



## cwwozniak

West/East

X can be skipped.


----------



## 2twenty2

You/Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Zaftig/Skinny


----------



## 2twenty2

After/Before


----------



## cwwozniak

Back/Front


----------



## dotty999

Cruel/Kind


----------



## cwwozniak

Deny/Allow

Hi Dotty! Have not seen you around for a few days. How are you?


----------



## dotty999

Ennui/Energy

it's the anniversary of my mum's passing on Wednesday Chuck so I'm kinda here when I feel I can be for now, the year's gone by so fast I can hardly believe it!


----------



## cwwozniak

Fastidious/Soppy

Belated condolences.


----------



## dotty999

Going/Coming


----------



## cwwozniak

Hot/Cold

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

In/Out

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Juvenile/Adult


----------



## dotty999

Kind/Cruel

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Left/Right

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Minimum/Maximum


----------



## cwwozniak

Nocturnal/Diurnal


----------



## dotty999

Ordinary/Special


----------



## 2twenty2

Plain/Fancy


----------



## cwwozniak

Question/Answer


----------



## dotty999

Reality/Fantasy


----------



## cwwozniak

Serene/Agitated

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Tense/Relaxed

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Unkept/Tidy


----------



## cwwozniak

Vocal/Instrumental


----------



## dotty999

Woman/Man


----------



## cwwozniak

Young/Old


----------



## dotty999

Zoom/Decelerate


----------



## cwwozniak

Activate/Deactivate


----------



## dotty999

Bad/Good


----------



## cwwozniak

Cold/Hot


----------



## 2twenty2

Dumb/Smart


----------



## dotty999

Ebbed/Flowed


----------



## cwwozniak

Flat/Warped


----------



## dotty999

Glad/Sad


----------



## cwwozniak

Hit/Miss

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Inner/Outer

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Jack/Jill


----------



## dotty999

Keep/Discard


----------



## cwwozniak

Lascivious/Prudish


----------



## dotty999

Masculine/Feminine


----------



## 2twenty2

Neanderthal/Homosapien


----------



## cwwozniak

Overt/Covert


----------



## dotty999

Plenty/Few


----------



## cwwozniak

Quiet/Loud


----------



## dotty999

Robust/Flimsy


----------



## 2twenty2

Sane/Insane


----------



## cwwozniak

Tense/Relaxed


----------



## dotty999

Under/Over


----------



## 2twenty2

Vigor/Weak


----------



## dotty999

War/Peace


----------



## 2twenty2

X Chromosome/Y Chromosome


----------



## dotty999

Yours/Mine


----------



## cwwozniak

Zesty / Bland


----------



## 2twenty2

All/None


----------



## dotty999

Before/After


----------



## cwwozniak

Candid/Posed (photograph)


----------



## dotty999

Dark/Light


----------



## cwwozniak

Entrance/Exit


----------



## dotty999

Few/More


----------



## cwwozniak

Gibbous/Crescent


----------



## 2twenty2

Hill/Valley


----------



## dotty999

Inner/Outer


----------



## cwwozniak

Junk/Treasure


----------



## dotty999

Keep/Discard


----------



## 2twenty2

Lather/Rinse


----------



## cwwozniak

Men/Women


----------



## dotty999

Never/Always


----------



## cwwozniak

Opulent/Sparse


----------



## dotty999

Pure/Tainted


----------



## cwwozniak

Quality/Shoddy


----------



## dotty999

Rough/Smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

Single/Married


----------



## dotty999

True/False


----------



## 2twenty2

Upper/Lower


----------



## cwwozniak

Vicious/Tame


----------



## 2twenty2

Wrong/Right


----------



## cwwozniak

X Skipped

Yell/Whisper


----------



## dotty999

Zoom/Plummet

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

All/None


----------



## dotty999

Before/After


----------



## 2twenty2

Circle/Square


----------



## dotty999

Dead/Alive


----------



## 2twenty2

Extract/Fill


----------



## dotty999

Fast/Slow


----------



## cwwozniak

Graceful/Clumsy


----------



## 2twenty2

Hungry/Sate


----------



## cwwozniak

Innocent/Guilty

Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## dotty999

Joy/Sadness

Merry Christmas Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Knockoff/Genuine


----------



## dotty999

Long/Short


----------



## 2twenty2

Mom/Dad


----------



## cwwozniak

Novice/Expert

Hi Knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

Old/New


----------



## cwwozniak

Polite/Rude


----------



## dotty999

Queen/King


----------



## cwwozniak

Record/Playback


----------



## dotty999

Stand/Sit


----------



## cwwozniak

Toned/Flabby


----------



## dotty999

Under/Over


----------



## cwwozniak

Vacant/Occupied


----------



## 2twenty2

Wide/Narrow


----------



## cwwozniak

Yokel/Sophisticated


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero/Infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

Apples/Oranges


----------



## dotty999

Brave/Cowardly


----------



## cwwozniak

Cow/Bull


----------



## dotty999

Down/Up


----------



## cwwozniak

Early/Late


----------



## dotty999

Found/Lost


----------



## cwwozniak

Glum/Happy


----------



## dotty999

Happy/Sad


----------



## cwwozniak

Insipid/Imaginative


----------



## 2twenty2

Junk/Treasure


----------



## cwwozniak

Killjoy/Merrymaker


----------



## 2twenty2

Light/Heavy


----------



## dotty999

Mad/Sane


----------



## 2twenty2

Noon/Midnight


----------



## cwwozniak

Opaque/Transparent


----------



## dotty999

Precious/Worthless


----------



## cwwozniak

Queer/Typical 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Rough/Smooth

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Sane/Insane


----------



## dotty999

Tough/Soft


----------



## cwwozniak

Unanimous/Divided


----------



## dotty999

Vote/Abstain


----------



## cwwozniak

Went/Came

X can be skipped.


----------



## dotty999

Young/Old


----------



## cwwozniak

Zesty/Bland


----------



## 2twenty2

Abort/Continue


----------



## dotty999

Bored/Interested


----------



## 2twenty2

Cool/Tepid


----------



## cwwozniak

Deter/Allow


----------



## 2twenty2

Exhumation/Burial


----------



## cwwozniak

Fail/Pass


----------



## dotty999

Guy/Girl


----------



## cwwozniak

Hastily/Leisurely


----------



## 2twenty2

Insert/Remove


----------



## cwwozniak

Jovial/Gloomy


----------



## 2twenty2

Knowledge/Ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

Level/Tilted


----------



## dotty999

Most/Least


----------



## cwwozniak

Nice/Mean


----------



## dotty999

Odd/Even


----------



## cwwozniak

Private/Public

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Quiet/Noisy

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Rapid/Slow


----------



## 2twenty2

Small/Large


----------



## cwwozniak

Trite/Relevant


----------



## dotty999

Under/over


----------



## cwwozniak

Vanish/Appear


----------



## dotty999

Worse/Better


----------



## 2twenty2

X Chromosome/Y Chromosome


----------



## dotty999

Yours/Mine


----------



## cwwozniak

Zig/Zag


----------



## dotty999

After/Before


----------



## cwwozniak

Beautiful/Ugly


----------



## 2twenty2

Crisp/Soft


----------



## cwwozniak

Dull/Shiny


----------



## dotty999

End/Begin


----------



## cwwozniak

Fat/Lean


----------



## 2twenty2

Green/Ripe


----------



## dotty999

Heaven/Hell


----------



## cwwozniak

Ironed/Wrinkled


----------



## 2twenty2

Jack/Jill


----------



## cwwozniak

Klutzy/Graceful


----------



## dotty999

Live/Die


----------



## 2twenty2

Masculine/Feminine


----------



## cwwozniak

Nymphomaniac/Satyr


----------



## dotty999

Often/Infrequent


----------



## cwwozniak

Passive/Aggressive


----------



## 2twenty2

Quiet/Noisy


----------



## dotty999

Rough/Smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

Sooner/Later


----------



## cwwozniak

Timeless/Fad


----------



## 2twenty2

Unite/Devide


----------



## dotty999

Vote/Abstain


----------



## cwwozniak

Worship/Denounce


----------



## 2twenty2

X chromosome/ Y chromosome


----------



## dotty999

You/Me


----------



## cwwozniak

Zephyr/Hurricane


----------



## 2twenty2

Aloof/Serious


----------



## dotty999

Better/Worse


----------



## 2twenty2

Conscious/Unconcious


----------



## cwwozniak

Defiant/Compliant


----------



## dotty999

Even/Odd


----------



## cwwozniak

Fair/Unjust


----------



## 2twenty2

Gold/Lead


----------



## cwwozniak

Honed/Dulled


----------



## dotty999

Inner/Outer


----------



## KomputerKid

Justified/Unfair


----------



## cwwozniak

Kidding/Serious


----------



## KomputerKid

Lovers/Haters


----------



## cwwozniak

Master/Slave


----------



## KomputerKid

North/South


----------



## dotty999

Oppose/Concur


----------



## cwwozniak

Play/Work


----------



## KomputerKid

Quick/Slow


----------



## cwwozniak

Revere/Despise


----------



## dotty999

Simple/Difficult


----------



## KomputerKid

Terrible/Wonderful


----------



## dotty999

Upper/Lower


----------



## cwwozniak

Violent/Passive


----------



## KomputerKid

Windy/Calm


----------



## 2twenty2

X rated/F rated


----------



## cwwozniak

Yielding/Rigid


----------



## KomputerKid

Zip/Unzip


----------



## cwwozniak

Appropriate/Inappropriate


----------



## KomputerKid

Big/Small


----------



## 2twenty2

Chill/Warm


----------



## cwwozniak

Doe/Buck


----------



## 2twenty2

Easy/Difficult


----------



## cwwozniak

Famous/Unknown


----------



## KomputerKid

Gigantic/Tiny


----------



## cwwozniak

Hyperbole/Understatement


----------



## KomputerKid

I- In/out


----------



## dotty999

Joking/Serious


----------



## 2twenty2

Knee/Elbow


----------



## dotty999

Low/High


----------



## KomputerKid

More/Less


----------



## dotty999

None/Some


----------



## KomputerKid

Over/Under


----------



## dotty999

Purchase/Sell


----------



## 2twenty2

Quart/Gallon


----------



## cwwozniak

Rested/Exhausted


----------



## dotty999

Sure/Uncertain


----------



## cwwozniak

Timid/Brave


----------



## dotty999

Under/Over


----------



## cwwozniak

Vented/Sealed


----------



## dotty999

Wasted/Saved


----------



## cwwozniak

Yin/Yang


----------



## KomputerKid

Zoo/Jungle


----------



## cwwozniak

Arbitrary/Rational


----------



## dotty999

Blonde/Brunette


----------



## cwwozniak

Callow/Mature


----------



## KomputerKid

Deep/Shallow


----------



## dotty999

Extra/Less


----------



## 2twenty2

Fail/Achieve


----------



## dotty999

Go/Stay


----------



## cwwozniak

Host/Guest


----------



## dotty999

In/Out


----------



## cwwozniak

Juicy/Dry


----------



## 2twenty2

Kinky/Straight


----------



## dotty999

Long/Short


----------



## cwwozniak

Moist/Dry


----------



## dotty999

Near/Far


----------



## cwwozniak

Orderly/Disorderly


----------



## dotty999

Pull/Push


----------



## 2twenty2

Quit/Start


----------



## cwwozniak

Raise/Lower


----------



## dotty999

Same/Different


----------



## cwwozniak

Tasteful/Gaudy

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Under/Over

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Violent/Meek


----------



## dotty999

Was/Is


----------



## cwwozniak

Yep/Nope


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero/Zillion


----------



## dotty999

Admit/Deny


----------



## 2twenty2

Black/White


----------



## dotty999

Careful/Negligent


----------



## 2twenty2

Dull/Shiny


----------



## dotty999

Early/Late


----------



## cwwozniak

Fraction/Whole


----------



## dotty999

Glad/Sad


----------



## 2twenty2

Hard/Soft


----------



## cwwozniak

Invest/Divest


----------



## 2twenty2

Jill/Jack


----------



## cwwozniak

Kink/Straighten


----------



## dotty999

Long/Short


----------



## cwwozniak

Major/Minor


----------



## 2twenty2

Noon/Midnight


----------



## dotty999

Outer/Inner


----------



## jay9821

Poop/pee


----------



## dotty999

Question/Answer


----------



## cwwozniak

Ravenous/Sated


----------



## dotty999

Sober/Drunk


----------



## 2twenty2

Taut/Loose


----------



## cwwozniak

Unify/Divide


----------



## 2twenty2

Virtual/Real


----------



## cwwozniak

Wench/Swain

X can be skipped.


----------



## dotty999

Yes/No


----------



## cwwozniak

Zeal/Apathy


----------



## dotty999

After/Before


----------



## cwwozniak

Buy/Sell


----------



## 2twenty2

Can/Bottle


----------



## cwwozniak

Done/Unfinished


----------



## dotty999

End/Begin


----------



## 2twenty2

Find/Lose


----------



## cwwozniak

Giant/Dwarf


----------



## 2twenty2

House/Barn


----------



## cwwozniak

Internal/External


----------



## 2twenty2

Justice/Anarchy


----------



## dotty999

Kind/Cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

Long/Short


----------



## dotty999

Me/You


----------



## 2twenty2

None/Plenty


----------



## jay9821

Something/nothing


----------



## 2twenty2

Alphabetical order jay9821. You missed O


----------



## cwwozniak

obedient/disobedient


----------



## 2twenty2

Poor/Rich


----------



## cwwozniak

Quest/Retreat


----------



## 2twenty2

Rise/Fall


----------



## cwwozniak

Stout/Frail


----------



## dotty999

Tall/Short


----------



## Cookiegal

Under/Over.


----------



## cwwozniak

Vacate/Occupy


----------



## 2twenty2

Will/Won't


----------



## cwwozniak

Yearning/Indifference


----------



## Cookiegal

Xenophobia/Oikophobia.


----------



## dotty999

Young/Old


----------



## cwwozniak

Zany/Serious


----------



## 2twenty2

Abort/Continue


----------



## Cookiegal

Boxers/briefs.


----------



## 2twenty2

Catch/Fumble


----------



## Cookiegal

Day/night.


----------



## 2twenty2

Early/Late


----------



## dotty999

Find/Hide


----------



## 2twenty2

Gold/Lead


----------



## cwwozniak

Heavy/Light


----------



## 2twenty2

Irk/Delight


----------



## Cookiegal

Jolly/sad.


----------



## dotty999

Keep/Discard


----------



## cwwozniak

Lack/Abundance


----------



## dotty999

Miss/Hit


----------



## cwwozniak

Nuanced/Blatant


----------



## 2twenty2

Out/in


----------



## cwwozniak

Pinnacle/Nadir


----------



## Cookiegal

Quick/slow.


----------



## cwwozniak

Refined/Raw


----------



## dotty999

Same/Different


----------



## cwwozniak

Towards/Away


----------



## 2twenty2

Unite/Disband


----------



## cwwozniak

Vent/Pressurize


----------



## 2twenty2

Wrong/Right


----------



## cwwozniak

Yank/Shove


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero/Infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

Active/Passive


----------



## dotty999

Bride/Groom


----------



## cwwozniak

Clear/Opaque

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Dead/Alive

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Easy/Difficult


----------



## cwwozniak

Free/Costly


----------



## 2twenty2

Gigantic/Tiny


----------



## cwwozniak

Huge/Miniscule


----------



## 2twenty2

Inhale/Exhale


----------



## cwwozniak

June/December


----------



## 2twenty2

Kneel/Stand


----------



## cwwozniak

Loosen/Tighten


----------



## 2twenty2

Midget/Giant


----------



## cwwozniak

Next/Previous


----------



## dotty999

Outside/Inside


----------



## cwwozniak

Pleased/Dissatisfied


----------



## 2twenty2

Quiet/Loud


----------



## cwwozniak

Repose/Active


----------



## 2twenty2

Straight/Crooked


----------



## cwwozniak

Tender/Tough


----------



## dotty999

Upper/Lower


----------



## 2twenty2

Valley/Mountain


----------



## cwwozniak

Waxing/Waning 

X can be skipped


----------



## 2twenty2

Xchromosome/Ychromosome


----------



## dotty999

Yes/No


----------



## 2twenty2

Zilch/Infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

Aerobic/Anaerobic


----------



## Cookiegal

Back/front.


----------



## 2twenty2

Child/Adult


----------



## cwwozniak

Dapper/Disheveled


----------



## Cookiegal

East/West.


----------



## cwwozniak

Fasten/Loosen


----------



## dotty999

Give/Receive


----------



## Cookiegal

Hate/love


----------



## 2twenty2

Invert/Overt


----------



## dotty999

Joking/Serious


----------



## 2twenty2

Kneel/Stand


----------



## cwwozniak

Lease/Purchase


----------



## 2twenty2

Moon/Sun


----------



## cwwozniak

Neat/Messy


----------



## dotty999

Open/Shut


----------



## 2twenty2

Prison/Freedom


----------



## dotty999

Quick/Slow


----------



## 2twenty2

Rusty/Shiny


----------



## dotty999

Soft/Hard


----------



## 2twenty2

Tasteless/Yummy


----------



## cwwozniak

Underrated/Overrated


----------



## dotty999

Vote/Abstain


----------



## 2twenty2

Wet/Dry


----------



## TulsaRose

Xeric \ Hydric


----------



## dotty999

Yours/Mine


----------



## TulsaRose

Zany \ Serious


----------



## 2twenty2

Abort/Start


----------



## TulsaRose

Black \ White


----------



## dotty999

Cold/Hot


----------



## TulsaRose

Drab \ Colorful


----------



## dotty999

End / Begin


----------



## TulsaRose

Front \ Back


----------



## dotty999

Gain/ Lose


----------



## 2twenty2

High/Low


----------



## TulsaRose

Idle \ busy


----------



## 2twenty2

Just/Unjust


----------



## TulsaRose

Kind \ Brutal


----------



## 2twenty2

Last/First


----------



## TulsaRose

Manic \ Calm


----------



## 2twenty2

Noon/Midnight


----------



## dotty999

Over/Under


----------



## 2twenty2

Pee/Poo


----------



## dotty999

Quick/Slow


----------



## TulsaRose

Reality \ Fantasy


----------



## 2twenty2

Sun/Moon


----------



## TulsaRose

Truth \ Falsehood


----------



## dotty999

Under/Over

Hi Rose


----------



## TulsaRose

Vain \ Shy

Hi Dotty...good to see you.
Rosie


----------



## dotty999

Worried/Unconcerned

you too gal!


----------



## 2twenty2

X chromosome / Y chromosome


----------



## dotty999

You/Me


----------



## 2twenty2

Zipper / Button


----------



## TulsaRose

Above \ Below


----------



## 2twenty2

Bold / Timid


----------



## dotty999

Can/Cannot


----------



## 2twenty2

Dull / Sharp


----------



## dotty999

End/Begin


----------



## 2twenty2

Full / Empty


----------



## dotty999

Grumpy/Happy


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello / Goodbye


----------



## dotty999

Inner/Outer


----------



## 2twenty2

Jack / Jill


----------



## dotty999

Keen/Indifferent


----------



## 2twenty2

Lean / Obese


----------



## TulsaRose

Married \ Single


----------



## 2twenty2

Nun / Prostitute


----------



## TulsaRose

Obedient \ Unruly


----------



## 2twenty2

Pure / Contaminated


----------



## TulsaRose

Quietly \ Noisily


----------



## 2twenty2

Real / Fake


----------



## TulsaRose

Silly \ Serious


----------



## dotty999

Trivial/Important


----------



## 2twenty2

Universal / Local


----------



## TulsaRose

Vacant \ Occupied


----------



## dotty999

Wedded/Single


----------



## 2twenty2

X / A


----------



## dotty999

Yes/No


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero / Zillion


----------



## dotty999

All/None


----------



## 2twenty2

Bull / Cow


----------



## dotty999

Clear/Obscure


----------



## TulsaRose

Damp \ Dry


----------



## 2twenty2

Easy / Difficult


----------



## TulsaRose

Fat \ Thin


----------



## dotty999

Good/Bad


----------



## 2twenty2

Hand / Foot


----------



## dotty999

In/Out


----------



## TulsaRose

Just \ Unfair


----------



## 2twenty2

Knee / Elbow


----------



## dotty999

Love/Hate


----------



## TulsaRose

Man \ Woman


----------



## 2twenty2

Noon / Midnight


----------



## TulsaRose

Open \ closed


----------



## 2twenty2

Pint / Gallon


----------



## dotty999

Quiet/Loud


----------



## 2twenty2

Road / Path


----------



## dotty999

Some/None


----------



## 2twenty2

Telephone / Mail


----------



## dotty999

Upper/Lower


----------



## 2twenty2

Vest / Coat


----------



## dotty999

Wild/Tame


----------



## 2twenty2

X chromosome / Y chromosome


----------



## dotty999

Young - Old


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero / Gazillion


----------



## dotty999

Ample - Fewer


----------



## 2twenty2

Bill / Betty


----------



## dotty999

Cold/hot


----------



## 2twenty2

Dead / Alive


----------



## dotty999

End -Begin


----------



## 2twenty2

Fall / Spring


----------



## dotty999

Given/Taken


----------



## 2twenty2

Have / Lost


----------



## dotty999

Inner/Outer


----------



## cwwozniak

Jaunty/Lethargic


----------



## 2twenty2

Knight / Night


----------



## dotty999

Less - More


----------



## 2twenty2

Many / Few


----------



## dotty999

None - Some

you're getting cheeky, Knight is NOT the opposite meaning of night ya naughty boy!


----------



## cwwozniak

Omnipotent / Powerless


----------



## dotty999

Patterned - Plain


----------



## cwwozniak

Quintessential / Atypical 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Robust - flimsy

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Sorcerer / Sorceress


----------



## dotty999

Terrible - Wonderful


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> you're getting cheeky, Knight is NOT the opposite meaning of night ya naughty boy!


 I was wondering when you were going to catch that one. Darn I thought I finally got one by you.

Under / Over


----------



## cwwozniak

Vetoed / Passed


----------



## dotty999

Wife/Husband


----------



## 2twenty2

X chromosome / Y chromosome


----------



## dotty999

Yes/No


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero / Infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

Apprehensive / Eager


----------



## dotty999

Bravery/Cowardly


----------



## cwwozniak

Charge / Retreat


----------



## dotty999

Dotty - Normal


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> Dotty - Normal




Eat / Fast


----------



## dotty999

Forget - Remember


----------



## cwwozniak

Giggle / Sob


----------



## dotty999

Happy - Sad


----------



## 2twenty2

Insert / Remove


----------



## cwwozniak

Jest / Seriousness


----------



## 2twenty2

Know / Ignorant


----------



## cwwozniak

Lanky / Chubby


----------



## dotty999

Mine / Yours


----------



## cwwozniak

Neutral / Biased


----------



## 2twenty2

Opened / Closed


----------



## cwwozniak

Perplexed / Confident


----------



## 2twenty2

Quick / Slow


----------



## dotty999

Rough/Smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

Solid / Hollow


----------



## 2twenty2

Twice / Once


----------



## dotty999

Under/Over


----------



## cwwozniak

Vector / Raster


----------



## dotty999

Wasteful/Careful


----------



## cwwozniak

Assuming we still have the option to skip X; *Yokel / Sophisticated*


----------



## 2twenty2

Zilch / Infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

Answer / Question


----------



## 2twenty2

Bland / Tasty


----------



## cwwozniak

Cover / Expose


----------



## 2twenty2

Drive / Walk


----------



## cwwozniak

Exothermic / Endothermic


----------



## dotty999

Finish - Start


----------



## 2twenty2

Giggle / Frown


----------



## dotty999

Heaven - Hell


----------



## cwwozniak

Intrepid / Timid

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Jailed / Freedom


----------



## cwwozniak

Knackered / Rested


----------



## dotty999

Lovely / Horrid


----------



## cwwozniak

Mighty / Weak

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Never / Always

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Old / Young


----------



## cwwozniak

Pauper / Billionaire


----------



## 2twenty2

Queen / King


----------



## cwwozniak

Risky / Cautious


----------



## dotty999

Soft /Hard


----------



## cwwozniak

Taped / Live

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Unsure - Certain

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

Victory / Defeat


----------



## 2twenty2

Wide / Narrow


----------



## shardul

XL / XS


----------



## 2twenty2

Young/Old


----------



## shardul

Zero/One


----------



## dotty999

All/Nothing


----------



## shardul

Bad/Good


----------



## dotty999

Crazy/Sane


----------



## shardul

Dark/Bright


----------



## dotty999

Even/Odd


----------



## shardul

Full/Empty


----------



## dotty999

Good/Bad


----------



## shardul

Hard/Soft


----------



## dotty999

In/Out


----------



## dotty999

you missed J


----------



## shardul

sorry 

Join/Leave


----------



## dotty999

you're forgiven 

Kind/Cruel


----------



## shardul

thank you 

Large/Small


----------



## dotty999

Move/Still

you're welcome!


----------



## 2twenty2

None/Some


----------



## dotty999

Open/Shut


----------



## bobs-here

fat/thin


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> fat/thin


alphabetical order. next would have been P


----------



## bobs-here

oops 

Plain/Pretty


----------



## 2twenty2

Quit/Start


----------



## bobs-here

run/stop


----------



## 2twenty2

Small/Large


----------



## bobs-here

thrust/pull


----------



## 2twenty2

Upper/Lower


----------



## dotty999

Vast/Small


----------



## 2twenty2

Wet/Dry


----------



## bobs-here

zebra/lion?


----------



## dotty999

accept/deny


----------



## bobs-here

breeze/gale


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> zebra/lion?


Skipped X which is fine but what about Y


----------



## 2twenty2

cold/hot


----------



## dotty999

Dotty/sane


----------



## bobs-here

edgy/relaxed


----------



## dotty999

flimsy/robust


----------



## bobs-here

gloomy/sunny


----------



## 2twenty2

high/low


----------



## bobs-here

individual/multiple


----------



## 2twenty2

junk/treasure


----------



## bobs-here

knight/peasant


----------



## 2twenty2

light/dark


----------



## bobs-here

mute/vocal


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## bobs-here

oval/square


----------



## dotty999

perplexed/understood


----------



## bobs-here

quaint/nasty


----------



## dotty999

rare/common


----------



## bobs-here

sweet/acidic


----------



## 2twenty2

tight/loose


----------



## bobs-here

ulcer/heal


----------



## 2twenty2

vote/abstain


----------



## bobs-here

wobble/still


----------



## 2twenty2

x-chromosome/y-chromosome


----------



## bobs-here

zealotry/easygoing


----------



## dotty999

missed Y

yes/no


----------



## bobs-here

accident/safety


----------



## 2twenty2

bold/timid


----------



## bobs-here

christ/anti-christ


----------



## 2twenty2

dead/alive


----------



## bobs-here

eligible/unsuitable


----------



## 2twenty2

floor/ceiling


----------



## bobs-here

gills/lungs


----------



## dotty999

heavy/lightweight


----------



## bobs-here

illusion/reality


----------



## dotty999

join/divide


----------



## 2twenty2

known/unknown


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## 2twenty2

minimum/maximum


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

old/new


----------



## dotty999

personal/public


----------



## bobs-here

quizical/clear


----------



## 2twenty2

raw/cooked


----------



## bobs-here

sloppy/neat


----------



## 2twenty2

tall/short


----------



## bobs-here

umbra/bright


----------



## 2twenty2

vintage/new


----------



## bobs-here

winsome/repulsive


----------



## 2twenty2

skipping X

you/them


----------



## bobs-here

zippy/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

abbot/athiest


----------



## bobs-here

bellows/whispers


----------



## 2twenty2

call/ignore


----------



## bobs-here

demon/angel


----------



## 2twenty2

ever/never


----------



## bobs-here

fallow/verdant


----------



## 2twenty2

god/devil


----------



## bobs-here

hinder/help


----------



## 2twenty2

intel/amd


----------



## bobs-here

jewel/junk


----------



## 2twenty2

knife/gun


----------



## bobs-here

loopy/sane


----------



## 2twenty2

mom/dad


----------



## bobs-here

naughty/nice


----------



## 2twenty2

*over/under*


----------



## bobs-here

plunder/donate


----------



## 2twenty2

*quiet/loud*


----------



## bobs-here

rosy/palid


----------



## 2twenty2

*silly/serious*


----------



## bobs-here

trouble/behaved


----------



## 2twenty2

*upside/downside*


----------



## bobs-here

volly/trickle


----------



## 2twenty2

*wide/narrow*


----------



## bobs-here

xray/ultra violet


----------



## 2twenty2

*yahtzee/chess*


----------



## bobs-here

zodiac/stagnation


----------



## 2twenty2

*above/below*


----------



## bobs-here

billious/settled


----------



## 2twenty2

*cat/dog*


----------



## bobs-here

doubt/sure


----------



## cwwozniak

either / both


----------



## 2twenty2

far/near


----------



## cwwozniak

gather / disperse


----------



## 2twenty2

hope/despair


----------



## cwwozniak

innovator / copycat


----------



## 2twenty2

jack/jill


----------



## bobs-here

kill/save


----------



## 2twenty2

live/die


----------



## bobs-here

muppet/genius


----------



## 2twenty2

nil/infinity


----------



## bobs-here

opus/doodle


----------



## 2twenty2

puddle/ocean


----------



## bobs-here

quibble/agree


----------



## 2twenty2

right/left


----------



## bobs-here

sallow/flushed


----------



## 2twenty2

ton/ounce


----------



## bobs-here

umbilical/trivial


----------



## 2twenty2

vast/minuscule


----------



## bobs-here

wrinkle/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

xrated/family


----------



## bobs-here

zonkedout/awake


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here you missed Y


----------



## dotty999

I got it!

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

air/vacuum


----------



## bobs-here

> obs-here you missed Y


not again:notworthy:

brilliant/boring


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly/tepid


----------



## bobs-here

duty/irresponsible


----------



## dotty999

exciting/boring


----------



## 2twenty2

found/lost


----------



## dotty999

got/haven't got 

sorry! good/bad


----------



## 2twenty2

home/away


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## 2twenty2

jail/freedom


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## bobs-here

liberty/held


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## bobs-here

Negrophile/racist


----------



## dotty999

good word!

ordinary/special


----------



## bobs-here

petulant/pleasant


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## bobs-here

rusty/new


----------



## dotty999

simple/difficult


----------



## bobs-here

throttle/release


----------



## dotty999

uptight/calm


----------



## bobs-here

volatile/stable


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## bobs-here

xanadu/hell


----------



## cwwozniak

yacht/ dinghy


----------



## bobs-here

zeitgeist/oldfashioned


----------



## 2twenty2

ague/healthy


----------



## dotty999

big/small


----------



## bobs-here

craving/sated


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## bobs-here

elevate/lower


----------



## 2twenty2

filthy/clean


----------



## dotty999

give/receive


----------



## bobs-here

hollow/solid


----------



## 2twenty2

in/out


----------



## bobs-here

juicy/dry


----------



## 2twenty2

knight/peasant


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## 2twenty2

mini/maxi


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## bobs-here

opulence/poverty


----------



## dotty999

Hi bob 

petty/serious


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> Hi bob


hi dotty 
querulous/happy


----------



## cwwozniak

rancid / fresh


----------



## bobs-here

septic/healing


----------



## dotty999

true/false

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

useless/useful


----------



## dotty999

valued/worthless


----------



## cwwozniak

wise / ignorant

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

xbox/inbox

doesn't really make sense but can't think of anything else!


----------



## cwwozniak

yield /resist

Way back, when you started the game, I believe you allowed skipping "x".


----------



## 2twenty2

zero/infinity


----------



## bobs-here

astronomical/miniscule


----------



## dotty999

brave/cowardly


----------



## bobs-here

chaste/impure


----------



## dotty999

double/single


----------



## bobs-here

eagle/wren


----------



## 2twenty2

fear/brave


----------



## bobs-here

gaudy/plain


----------



## cwwozniak

haughty / humble


----------



## bobs-here

inch/mile


----------



## cwwozniak

jumbled /orderly


----------



## bobs-here

king/queen


----------



## cwwozniak

languish / flourish


----------



## bobs-here

manageable/uncontrollable


----------



## cwwozniak

natty / unfashionable


----------



## shardul

Old/New


----------



## cwwozniak

punish / reward


----------



## shardul

Queen/King


----------



## bobs-here

rebel/saint


----------



## shardul

Sir/Mam


----------



## bobs-here

turgid/quiet


----------



## shardul

Unlucky/Lucky


----------



## bobs-here

verdant/bare


----------



## 2twenty2

wide/narrow


----------



## bobs-here

xerox/authentic


----------



## 2twenty2

year/century


----------



## bobs-here

zumba/inert


----------



## 2twenty2

android/human


----------



## bobs-here

brutal/merciful


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi bobs-here!

cute/ugly


----------



## bobs-here

hi Knucklehead..

delicate/sturdy


----------



## 2twenty2

evil/good


----------



## bobs-here

fancy/detest


----------



## 2twenty2

girl/boy


----------



## cwwozniak

hype / facts


----------



## bobs-here

idiom/silence


----------



## cwwozniak

jerkily / smoothly


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledgeable/ignorant


----------



## cwwozniak

loss / gain


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## 2twenty2

naughty/nice


----------



## bobs-here

osifiy/flexible


----------



## 2twenty2

past/present


----------



## bobs-here

question/answer


----------



## dotty999

real/fake


----------



## bobs-here

screel/lull


----------



## dotty999

twist/straighten


----------



## bobs-here

underline/lightweight


----------



## 2twenty2

violent/timid


----------



## bobs-here

watery/dusty


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi bobs-here!

x-chromosome/ y-chromosome


----------



## dotty999

y - yes/no


----------



## bobs-here

hi all,

zilch/everything


----------



## dotty999

after/before

Hi bob


----------



## bobs-here

broad/tall


----------



## dotty999

cool/hot


----------



## 2twenty2

drab/beautiful


----------



## bobs-here

egg/death


----------



## 2twenty2

fruitful/barren


----------



## dotty999

great/not so great! 

ok another go.. greet/ignore


----------



## bobs-here

hopeful/loss


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## bobs-here

jeroboam/sip


----------



## dotty999

king/queen


----------



## bobs-here

lament/joy


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse/lion


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

odd/even


----------



## dotty999

patterned/plain


----------



## 2twenty2

quick/slow


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## bobs-here

hi all 

sanitised/fouled


----------



## cwwozniak

twisted / straight

Hi, everybody!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi! 

upper/lower


----------



## bobs-here

verily/contrarily


----------



## dotty999

will/wont

Hi boys!


----------



## bobs-here

xenon/liquid


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## bobs-here

zippy/crawl


----------



## dotty999

annoy/please


----------



## bobs-here

bright/dim


----------



## dotty999

clean/dirty


----------



## bobs-here

dribble/flowing


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## bobs-here

frugal/bounty


----------



## 2twenty2

giant/midget


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## bobs-here

ingrate/appreciative


----------



## dotty999

just/unfair


----------



## bobs-here

kelly/experienced


----------



## dotty999

that's a new one on me! 

love/hate


----------



## bobs-here

muddle/clear


----------



## 2twenty2

nun/prostitute


----------



## bobs-here

opproprium/credit


----------



## 2twenty2

poop/pee


----------



## 2twenty2

latitude/longitude


----------



## cwwozniak

malevolent / benevolent


----------



## dotty999

nothing/something


----------



## bobs-here

oily/dusty


----------



## cwwozniak

pawn / king


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## bobs-here

ransack/donate


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## bobs-here

thirsty/quenched


----------



## cwwozniak

unclassified / classified


----------



## bobs-here

virile/barren


----------



## 2twenty2

wolf/lion


----------



## bobs-here

xylose/sour


----------



## 2twenty2

yonder/near


----------



## cwwozniak

zoophobia / zoophilia


----------



## 2twenty2

air/vacuum


----------



## bobs-here

bellissimo/dreadful


----------



## cwwozniak

crescendo / diminuendo


----------



## bobs-here

dilettante/cogniscenti


----------



## cwwozniak

effusive / apathetic


----------



## bobs-here

facilitate/impede


----------



## 2twenty2

grin/grimace


----------



## cwwozniak

hubris / humility


----------



## bobs-here

illicit/lawful


----------



## 2twenty2

jobless/employed


----------



## bobs-here

knoppix/windows


----------



## 2twenty2

light/dark


----------



## bobs-here

mordant/kind


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

outside/inside


----------



## bobs-here

protocol/rudeness


----------



## cwwozniak

quotient / product


----------



## 2twenty2

risky/safe


----------



## bobs-here

scratch/caress


----------



## cwwozniak

terminate / hire


----------



## 2twenty2

unite/devide


----------



## bobs-here

vortex/doldrum


----------



## 2twenty2

window/door


----------



## bobs-here

xylon/ore


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin/rocket


----------



## cwwozniak

alkaline / acidic


----------



## dotty999

bad/good

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

capture / release

Good afternoon, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

drab/colourful


----------



## cwwozniak

exoskeleton / endoskeleton


----------



## dotty999

good words Chuck!

forward/backward


----------



## cwwozniak

grip / slip

Thank you, Dotty. You have some pretty good ones, too.


----------



## 2twenty2

hand/foot


----------



## dotty999

irascible/pleasant


----------



## cwwozniak

jubilant / depressed


----------



## bobs-here

knead/stroke


----------



## cwwozniak

lilliputian / giant


----------



## bobs-here

maleficent/angelic


----------



## 2twenty2

north/south


----------



## cwwozniak

ornery / agreeable


----------



## bobs-here

prattle/peace


----------



## dotty999

question/answer


----------



## bobs-here

rascal/saint


----------



## dotty999

saint/sinner


----------



## bobs-here

thing/nothing


----------



## 2twenty2

upscale/slum


----------



## bobs-here

variable/singular


----------



## dotty999

wealthy/poor


----------



## 2twenty2

X skis/snowshoes


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## bobs-here

zillion/nought


----------



## 2twenty2

abort/continue


----------



## bobs-here

baritone/alto


----------



## dotty999

bright/dim


----------



## 2twenty2

cool/tepid


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## 2twenty2

everywhere/nowhere


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

gold/lead


----------



## dotty999

heed/ignore


----------



## 2twenty2

illegal/legal


----------



## dotty999

jagged/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

kneel/stand


----------



## dotty999

left/right


----------



## bobs-here

mighty/weak


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## bobs-here

opposed/agreed


----------



## dotty999

pretty/ugly


----------



## bobs-here

quill/quire


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

hi Dotty.. 

sandy/silky


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## bobs-here

underling/chief


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## bobs-here

weary/fit


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall/xxxxlarge


----------



## bobs-here

yellow/blue


----------



## dotty999

zero/more


----------



## bobs-here

alien/friend


----------



## dotty999

back/front


----------



## cwwozniak

cramped / spacious


----------



## bobs-here

diligent/irresponsible


----------



## cwwozniak

electron / positron


----------



## 2twenty2

floor/ceiling


----------



## cwwozniak

grant / deny


----------



## bobc

Hello. Goodbye.


----------



## cwwozniak

immune / susceptible


----------



## bobs-here

join/dismember


----------



## cwwozniak

kin / unreleated


----------



## bobs-here

lupine/meek


----------



## 2twenty2

milk/liquor


----------



## cwwozniak

nadir / zenith


----------



## 2twenty2

open/shut


----------



## bobs-here

power/powerless


----------



## 2twenty2

quick/slow


----------



## bobs-here

raging/serene


----------



## 2twenty2

silly/serious


----------



## bobs-here

theological/aetheism


----------



## cwwozniak

united / separated


----------



## bobs-here

virgin/experienced


----------



## cwwozniak

waste / conserve


----------



## bobs-here

zany/calm


----------



## cwwozniak

arcane / commonplace


----------



## bobs-here

banal / interesting


----------



## 2twenty2

chaotic/calm


----------



## dotty999

dotty/sane


----------



## cwwozniak

extend / retract

Good afternoon, Dotty! Having an insane day?


----------



## bobs-here

fowl / fish


----------



## dotty999

give/receive

had several insane days of late Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

halt / proceded

We've had insane weather by me. Went through all four seasons in one day, last Saturday.


----------



## bobs-here

instant / prolonged


----------



## 2twenty2

jack/jill


----------



## bobs-here

kundun / wickedness


----------



## dotty999

live/die


----------



## bobs-here

member / outsider


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

outer/inner


----------



## bobs-here

pinto / clear


----------



## cwwozniak

quote / paraphrase


----------



## 2twenty2

roll/role


----------



## cwwozniak

sequentially / concurrently


----------



## dotty999

terrible/wonderful


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle / aunt

I would have thought someone would have used "uncle" as an entry by now. A search of this thread for that word came up empty.


----------



## bobs-here

good call 

verity / falsehood


----------



## dotty999

wide/narrow


----------



## bobs-here

xylitol / sour


----------



## dotty999

yonder/closer


----------



## bobs-here

zipper / button


----------



## 2twenty2

abhor/love


----------



## dotty999

bright/dim


----------



## bobs-here

cryptic / uncoded


----------



## dotty999

dead/alive


----------



## bobs-here

evade / join


----------



## dotty999

friend/foe


----------



## bobs-here

gassy / flat


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## 2twenty2

in/out


----------



## bobs-here

jolly / moody


----------



## dotty999

keep/dispose


----------



## bobs-here

lissome / rigid


----------



## dotty999

manly/womanly


----------



## bobs-here

nuclear / stable


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## bobs-here

pragmatic / erratic


----------



## cwwozniak

qualms / certainties


----------



## bobs-here

rascal / pet


----------



## cwwozniak

scant / ample


----------



## dotty999

truth/lies


----------



## cwwozniak

urgent / trivial

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

vivacious/dull

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

wrong/right


----------



## bobs-here

Xarp / free


----------



## cwwozniak

yesterday / tomorrow


----------



## 2twenty2

zero/zillion


----------



## dotty999

admit/deny


----------



## 2twenty2

black/white


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## cwwozniak

diluted / concentrated

I was going to go with "deny / admit" and did a thread search for deny. It came up with "No results found". Thne I saw Dotty's recent post of "admit/deny". I guess the site's search function doesn't like a "/" between words without any spaces.


----------



## 2twenty2

early/late


----------



## cwwozniak

finish / start


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic/minuscule


----------



## bobs-here

horrendous / lovely


----------



## dotty999

insert/remove


----------



## 2twenty2

jolly/sad


----------



## dotty999

keen/uninterested


----------



## 2twenty2

lean/fat


----------



## bobs-here

muggle / wizard


----------



## 2twenty2

numb/sensation


----------



## dotty999

obvious/unclear


----------



## 2twenty2

plaid/plain


----------



## bobs-here

qualm / assured


----------



## 2twenty2

right/left


----------



## bobs-here

stupendous / boring


----------



## 2twenty2

tomorrow/yesterday


----------



## bobs-here

uber / cheap


----------



## cwwozniak

victim /perpetrator


----------



## 2twenty2

wine/water


----------



## bobs-here

X / ✓


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht/tanker


----------



## bobs-here

zute / legal


----------



## 2twenty2

all/none


----------



## cwwozniak

break / repair


----------



## 2twenty2

close/open


----------



## cwwozniak

daring / meek


----------



## 2twenty2

exit/enter


----------



## dotty999

enter - leave


----------



## 2twenty2

fast/slow


----------



## dotty999

I made a booby and you didn't mention it! 

good/bad


----------



## 2twenty2

I noticed it. 

heaven/hell


----------



## dotty999

oh I just knew* you *would!

internal/external


----------



## 2twenty2

janitor/ceo


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## 2twenty2

last/first


----------



## dotty999

mine/yours


----------



## 2twenty2

no/yes


----------



## dotty999

over/under


----------



## cwwozniak

plug / socket

Fighting urge to make an inappropriate comment about Dotty's booby.


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Fighting urge to make an inappropriate comment about Dotty's booby.




quiet/loud


----------



## dotty999

cwwozniak said:


> plug / socket
> 
> Fighting urge to make an inappropriate comment about Dotty's booby.


just the one? 

real/fake


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> Fighting urge to make an inappropriate comment about Dotty's *booby*.





dotty999 said:


> just the one?
> 
> *real/fake*




sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## dotty999

well actually you did resist making a new post cos you got carried away and made a boob!


----------



## 2twenty2

sane/mad


----------



## bobs-here

trippy / sober


----------



## 2twenty2

under/over


----------



## dotty999

virtual/reality


----------



## 2twenty2

wood/plastic


----------



## bobs-here

X - point / Y - point


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## bobs-here

zorbing / immobile


----------



## 2twenty2

arc/straight


----------



## bobs-here

bank / spend


----------



## dotty999

comfortable/uneasy


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty/clean


----------



## dotty999

extra/less


----------



## bobs-here

frail / strong


----------



## dotty999

genuine/fake


----------



## bobs-here

hokum / truth


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## bobs-here

jaunty / moody


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## bobs-here

loser / winner


----------



## dotty999

many/fewer


----------



## cwwozniak

nix / allow


----------



## 2twenty2

oolong/beer


----------



## dotty999

purchase/sell


----------



## 2twenty2

queen/king


----------



## dotty999

reveal/hide


----------



## 2twenty2

sell/buy


----------



## dotty999

truth/lies


----------



## cwwozniak

unabashed / ashamed


----------



## 2twenty2

vanish/appear


----------



## cwwozniak

wash / soil


----------



## 2twenty2

x axis/y axis


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## 2twenty2

zero/zillion


----------



## bobs-here

ant / elephant


----------



## 2twenty2

bad/good


----------



## bobs-here

clan / outsider


----------



## cwwozniak

divulge / withhold


----------



## 2twenty2

elevate/descend


----------



## cwwozniak

final / preliminary


----------



## 2twenty2

genes/jeans


----------



## cwwozniak

humid / arid


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## 2twenty2

junk/treasure


----------



## cwwozniak

knack / incompetence


----------



## 2twenty2

leave/stay


----------



## cwwozniak

mister / mistress


----------



## 2twenty2

now/whenever


----------



## cwwozniak

ordained / defrocked


----------



## 2twenty2

pull/push


----------



## cwwozniak

quip / seriousness


----------



## 2twenty2

rest/active


----------



## cwwozniak

secret / known


----------



## 2twenty2

tense / relaxed


----------



## cwwozniak

unavailable / ready


----------



## bobs-here

verily / never


----------



## 2twenty2

wet / dry


----------



## cwwozniak

yeoman / master


----------



## bobs-here

zed / a


----------



## 2twenty2

above / below


----------



## bobs-here

burnt / raw


----------



## 2twenty2

coat / shirt


----------



## bobs-here

death / birth


----------



## 2twenty2

ear / foot


----------



## bobs-here

fallow / verdant


----------



## cwwozniak

gaunt / obese


----------



## dotty999

huge/ tiny


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## dotty999

join/undo


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## dotty999

leave/arrive


----------



## bobs-here

maw / butt


----------



## 2twenty2

none / many


----------



## bobs-here

opulent / sparse


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

plaid / plain


----------



## bobs-here

quaint / blunt


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## bobs-here

sooty / clean


----------



## dotty999

this/that


----------



## bobs-here

uxb / explosion


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## bobs-here

wriggle / crawl


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk / albumen


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / clydesdale


----------



## bobs-here

awful / brilliant


----------



## 2twenty2

break / repair


----------



## bobs-here

coagulate / runny


----------



## 2twenty2

drown / swim


----------



## bobs-here

elope / divorce


----------



## cwwozniak

fierce / calm


----------



## bobs-here

glean / rid


----------



## 2twenty2

house / tent


----------



## bobs-here

inkling / blank


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## bobs-here

kerosene / water


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## bobs-here

municiple / bucolic


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## bobs-here

obelisk / nadir


----------



## cwwozniak

pensive / uncaring

*obelisk*: a stone pillar, typically having a square or rectangular cross section and a pyramidal top, set up as a monument or landmark.
... is the opposite of ...
*nadir*: 1) the lowest point in the fortunes of a person or organization. 2) the point on the celestial sphere directly below an observer.


----------



## bobs-here

cwwozniak said:


> *obelisk*: a stone pillar, typically having a square or rectangular cross section and a pyramidal top, set up as a monument or landmark.
> ... is the opposite of ...
> *nadir*: 1) the lowest point in the fortunes of a person or organization. 2) the point on the celestial sphere directly below an observer.


heheh, its a little artistic license on 'up and down'

quell / rebel


----------



## cwwozniak

retain / release



bobs-here said:


> heheh, its a little artistic license on 'up and down'


----------



## 2twenty2

sane / mad


----------



## cwwozniak

traipse / hustle


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

vein / artery

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

wane / progress


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest / oldest


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / rocket


----------



## cwwozniak

agile / clumsy


----------



## dotty999

best/worse


----------



## 2twenty2

calm / agitated


----------



## dotty999

debit/credit


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## cwwozniak

ghastly / pleasant


----------



## dotty999

hate/love


----------



## cwwozniak

intense / mild


----------



## 2twenty2

jail / freedom


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## 2twenty2

long / short


----------



## dotty999

miss/hit


----------



## 2twenty2

nude / dressed


----------



## dotty999

over/under


----------



## 2twenty2

poverty / wealth


----------



## dotty999

quickly/slowly


----------



## 2twenty2

rest / active


----------



## dotty999

surprised/expected


----------



## 2twenty2

train / bus


----------



## dotty999

undo/fasten


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / concentrated


----------



## bobs-here

wrought / moulded


----------



## 2twenty2

XTC / Beethoven


----------



## bobs-here

zoltan / peasant


----------



## cwwozniak

aplomb / nervousness


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody wanted to do Y so I will

young / old


Next letter "B"


----------



## bobs-here

oops, thanks knucklehead  

banished / welcomed


----------



## 2twenty2

chalk / ink


----------



## bobs-here

dented / even


----------



## 2twenty2

elegant / drab


----------



## bobs-here

fatuous / truth


----------



## 2twenty2

global / local


----------



## bobs-here

harness / liberate


----------



## 2twenty2

inch / mile


----------



## bobs-here

jury / accused


----------



## 2twenty2

knight / peasant


----------



## bobs-here

lament / joy


----------



## 2twenty2

mountain / molehill


----------



## bobs-here

note / volumes


----------



## 2twenty2

oops / aha


----------



## bobs-here

pity / unsympathetic


----------



## 2twenty2

quest / retreat


----------



## bobs-here

reverberative /silent


----------



## 2twenty2

save / spend


----------



## bobs-here

tickle / slap


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / pretty


----------



## cwwozniak

valuable / worthless


----------



## 2twenty2

wolf / fox


----------



## bobs-here

xenophobia / xenophilia


----------



## cwwozniak

yelling / whispering


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / rocket


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## bobs-here

boasting / modesty


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty / clean


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## cwwozniak

fact / fiction


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey cwwozniak! 

gold / lead


----------



## cwwozniak

hire / fire


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## bobs-here

january / december


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey bobs-here! 

knife / gun


----------



## bobs-here

hi Knucklehead! nice to see yer 

Like / Dislike


----------



## dotty999

Many/Few

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

nope / yep


----------



## dotty999

outer/inner


----------



## 2twenty2

pout / smile


----------



## bobs-here

hi dotty! 

quality / tat


----------



## 2twenty2

roof / floor


----------



## bobs-here

sweeping / spilling


----------



## 2twenty2

town / metropolis


----------



## cwwozniak

uptown / downtown


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / friendly


----------



## cwwozniak

wanton / righteous

Hi knucklehead


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi cw!

xerox / trace


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zorro / fencer


----------



## dotty999

above/below


----------



## 2twenty2

biplane / jetplane


----------



## bobs-here

cellar / roof


----------



## 2twenty2

dummy / robot


----------



## cwwozniak

escape / capture


----------



## dotty999

bobs-here said:


> hi dotty!
> 
> quality / tat


Hi Bob, I think only you and I would understand "tat" I've had plenty in my time! 

firm/soft


----------



## cwwozniak

gabby / reserved

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> Hi Bob, I think only you and I would understand "tat" I've had plenty in my time!
> 
> firm/soft


hi dotty,
so true, same here... i must try and think more globally

helpful / unhelpful


----------



## dotty999

infertile/fertile

Hi Chuck!


----------



## bobs-here

juvenile / elderly


----------



## dotty999

kind/harsh


----------



## bobs-here

loutish / behaved


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## bobs-here

novel / traditional


----------



## dotty999

oscillate/still


----------



## bobs-here

purpose / futile


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rotted / fresh


----------



## dotty999

sad/happy


----------



## cwwozniak

thorough / cursory


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower


----------



## 2twenty2

vent / closed


----------



## dotty999

wavy/straight


----------



## bobs-here

oh go on then..... 

x-igent / goodbye


----------



## 2twenty2

yurt / castle


----------



## bobs-here

zorin / win10


----------



## 2twenty2

alone / crowded


----------



## bobs-here

bought / sold


----------



## dotty999

bravery/cowardly


----------



## 2twenty2

caught / escaped


----------



## dotty999

dotty/sane!


----------



## bobs-here

....

ediface / plot


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## bobs-here

giggle / miserable


----------



## dotty999

hard/soft


----------



## bobs-here

insane / sane?


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable

are you questioning which one you are? I know for sure!


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> I know for sure!


keep that handy... i might ask one day

Kmart / Stall


----------



## dotty999

laugh/grimace

I'll put it on my to do list!


----------



## bobs-here

motion / innert


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## bobs-here

odious / beautiful


----------



## dotty999

petty/serious


----------



## bobs-here

queasy / hearty


----------



## dotty999

right/wrong


----------



## bobs-here

suitable / unsuitable


----------



## dotty999

trivial/important


----------



## bobs-here

unify / seperate


----------



## 2twenty2

vanity / humility


----------



## bobs-here

whimsical / stolid


----------



## cwwozniak

yank / push


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / zillion


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## 2twenty2

born / dead


----------



## bobs-here

crisp / soft


----------



## cwwozniak

decorated / unadorned


----------



## bobs-here

elegant / plain


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen / thawed


----------



## bobs-here

gelatinous / watery


----------



## cwwozniak

hardy / feeble


----------



## bobs-here

ingenuous / deceitful


----------



## cwwozniak

joyous / gloomy


----------



## bobs-here

kiss / kick


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## cwwozniak

mental / physical

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

new/old

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

on / off


----------



## bobs-here

pleasant / nasty


----------



## cwwozniak

quivering / motionless


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## bobs-here

slavish / assertive


----------



## dotty999

tall/short


----------



## bobs-here

underling / boss


----------



## 2twenty2

vanish / appear


----------



## bobs-here

wishing / begrudging


----------



## 2twenty2

xs / xl


----------



## bobs-here

yeoman / master


----------



## cwwozniak

zealot / conservative


----------



## dotty999

alive/dead

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

behind / ahead

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

clever/stupid


----------



## cwwozniak

dense / airy


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## bobs-here

flawed / perfect


----------



## dotty999

going/coming


----------



## bobs-here

harrowing / happiness


----------



## dotty999

insert/withdraw


----------



## bobs-here

jubilant / morose


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## bobs-here

innate / taught


----------



## dotty999

jovial/miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

klutzy / graceful

... g-h-i-j-k-i-j


----------



## bobs-here

well that gave me a chuckle..
trying to do two things at once ...

lucid / dazed


----------



## cwwozniak

moisturize / desiccate 

I though we had invented a new alphabet.


----------



## bobs-here

nimble / clumsy


----------



## cwwozniak

opponent / teammate


----------



## bobs-here

ploughed / unused


----------



## cwwozniak

quixotic / practical


----------



## bobs-here

reasoned / irrational


----------



## cwwozniak

scatter / gather


----------



## bobs-here

thespian / nonactor


----------



## cwwozniak

urban / rural


----------



## bobs-here

vicarious / primary


----------



## 2twenty2

wise / ignorant


----------



## bobs-here

xena / zara


----------



## 2twenty2

yonder / near


----------



## bobs-here

zika / antidote


----------



## 2twenty2

albacore / steak


----------



## dotty999

before/after


----------



## bobs-here

_albacore_ .. had to look that one up 

cable / cotton


----------



## cwwozniak

deprivation / gorging


----------



## dotty999

earlier/later


----------



## cwwozniak

follow / lead


----------



## dotty999

gave/received


----------



## cwwozniak

hacked / secured


----------



## 2twenty2

Italian / Japanese


----------



## cwwozniak

jaded / enthused


----------



## bobs-here

kvetch / satisfied


----------



## dotty999

little/large


----------



## 2twenty2

moldy / fresh


----------



## bobs-here

needy / loner


----------



## 2twenty2

oolong / coffee


----------



## bobs-here

postpone / allow


----------



## 2twenty2

quantity / nil


----------



## bobs-here

rolling /static


----------



## 2twenty2

sink / swim


----------



## bobs-here

tremor / serene


----------



## 2twenty2

useless / useful


----------



## bobs-here

valiant / coward


----------



## 2twenty2

will / won't


----------



## bobs-here

Xw2r-com / valve


----------



## cwwozniak

youthful / aged


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / rocket


----------



## cwwozniak

absent / present


----------



## dotty999

before/after


----------



## cwwozniak

chilled / warmed 

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

do/don't

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

efficient / wasteful


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## bobs-here

gradually / immediate


----------



## 2twenty2

heaven / hell


----------



## bobs-here

igloo / tent


----------



## 2twenty2

juvenile / adult


----------



## bobs-here

kevlar / cotton


----------



## 2twenty2

linen / canvas


----------



## bobs-here

mueseli / seaweed


----------



## 2twenty2

nitrogen / oxygen


----------



## bobs-here

oxygen / nitrogen


----------



## cwwozniak

punctual / tardy


----------



## bobs-here

quack / qualified


----------



## cwwozniak

refuse / accept


----------



## bobs-here

saber rattling / loving


----------



## cwwozniak

take / give


----------



## bobs-here

understudy / master


----------



## cwwozniak

valet / master


----------



## bobs-here

wastrel / saver


----------



## 2twenty2

x-axis / y-axis


----------



## bobs-here

ziggurat / sinkhole


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll do Y 

you / them


----------



## bobs-here

i swear ive got that letter missing from m ...alphabet

angels / devils


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> i swear ive got that letter missing from m ...alphabet


 

bald / hairy


----------



## bobs-here

curious / uninterested


----------



## 2twenty2

ditch / valley


----------



## bobs-here

evicted / rehoused


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## bobs-here

grated / whole


----------



## dotty999

here/there


----------



## bobs-here

inbred / pure


----------



## 2twenty2

join / separate


----------



## bobs-here

kasls / non gambler


----------



## cwwozniak

listen / talk


----------



## bobs-here

muster / disperse


----------



## 2twenty2

nincompoop / professor


----------



## bobs-here

opposing / unity


----------



## 2twenty2

posh / dump


----------



## bobs-here

quizzical / clarity


----------



## 2twenty2

risky / safe


----------



## bobs-here

solitary / crowded


----------



## 2twenty2

tainted / pure


----------



## bobs-here

utility / uselessness


----------



## cwwozniak

voracious / satisfied


----------



## bobs-here

willing / stubborn


----------



## cwwozniak

skipping x

younger / older


----------



## 2twenty2

zany / serious


----------



## dotty999

after/ before


----------



## 2twenty2

bratty / good


----------



## bobs-here

critical / safe


----------



## 2twenty2

dummy / robot


----------



## cwwozniak

ebb / rise


----------



## bobs-here

fiddle / untouched


----------



## cwwozniak

groomed / unkempt 

Hello, Bob.


----------



## 2twenty2

help / abandon


----------



## cwwozniak

icy / toasty


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## dotty999

kind/harsh


----------



## 2twenty2

live / die


----------



## cwwozniak

massive / diminutive


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## bobs-here

ossified / liquify

Hi Chuck, all!


----------



## dotty999

please/thanks

Hi and bye Bob! bedtime cometh!


----------



## bobs-here

night night Dotty!

quack / surgeon


----------



## 2twenty2

reverse / forward


----------



## cwwozniak

sorry / unrepentant


----------



## bobs-here

thrilling / boring


----------



## cwwozniak

ulterior / overt


----------



## bobs-here

virile / sterile


----------



## cwwozniak

winter / summer


----------



## bobs-here

xaphoon / bassoon


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / cruise ship


----------



## bobs-here

zugtrompette / whistle


----------



## cwwozniak

apply / remove


----------



## bobs-here

baritone / soprano


----------



## cwwozniak

contradict / corroborate


----------



## bobs-here

definable / undefinable


----------



## dotty999

extra/less


----------



## bobs-here

morning Dotty!

feeble / strong


----------



## dotty999

Hey Bob!

give/receive


----------



## bobs-here

hilly / flat


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## bobs-here

jaunty / shy


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## bobs-here

limited / liberated


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## 2twenty2

nude / covered


----------



## bobs-here

operating / stopped


----------



## dotty999

passive/aggressive


----------



## bobs-here

quarrelsome / passive


----------



## 2twenty2

rigid / relaxed


----------



## bobs-here

shipshape / disorganised


----------



## cwwozniak

tension / compression


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Dotty! 

virtual / truly


----------



## cwwozniak

won / lost


----------



## bobs-here

xerostomia / salivating


----------



## 2twenty2

yesterday / tomorrow


----------



## bobs-here

zoophobia / vet


----------



## cwwozniak

apropos / inappropriate


----------



## dotty999

begin/end


----------



## bobs-here

calibrate / preset


----------



## cwwozniak

dishonest / honest


----------



## 2twenty2

elevator / stairs


----------



## cwwozniak

fabulous / awful


----------



## 2twenty2

gargantuan / minuscule


----------



## cwwozniak

hip / square


----------



## 2twenty2

ignore / acknowledge


----------



## cwwozniak

jammed / free-flowing


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## 2twenty2

least / most


----------



## cwwozniak

meaty / vegetarian


----------



## 2twenty2

nope / yup


----------



## dotty999

outward/inward


----------



## 2twenty2

poor / rich


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## bobs-here

risky /safe


----------



## dotty999

smooth/rough


----------



## bobs-here

thorough / slapdash


----------



## 2twenty2

uptown / downtown


----------



## bobs-here

varsity / unclassed


----------



## cwwozniak

waiter / waitress


----------



## 2twenty2

xeroxed / penned


----------



## bobs-here

yawned / attentive


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / plenty


----------



## bobs-here

arable / barren


----------



## 2twenty2

blister / smooth


----------



## bobs-here

caller / recipient


----------



## 2twenty2

dragon / snake


----------



## bobs-here

essential / unnecessary


----------



## 2twenty2

forest / desert


----------



## bobs-here

garrulous / shy


----------



## 2twenty2

hazy / clear


----------



## bobs-here

indecent / acceptable


----------



## 2twenty2

jaguar / volkswagen


----------



## bobs-here

katow / defiant


----------



## 2twenty2

listen / ignore


----------



## bobs-here

minimum / maximum


----------



## 2twenty2

noun / verb


----------



## bobs-here

opprobrium / admire


----------



## cwwozniak

positive / negative

Good morning, Bob.


----------



## bobs-here

morning to you, Chuck!

queer / usual


----------



## dotty999

real/fake


----------



## bobs-here

steel / soft


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## bobs-here

uber / meagre


----------



## 2twenty2

vendor / buyer


----------



## bobs-here

wimpy / brawny


----------



## 2twenty2

xlarge / xsmall


----------



## cwwozniak

yay / boo


----------



## bobs-here

zinter 3D / xerox


----------



## cwwozniak

absolve / convict

Hello, Bob.


----------



## bobs-here

Hi, Chuck!

borrow / return


----------



## cwwozniak

create / destroy


----------



## bobs-here

dream it / live it


----------



## cwwozniak

exterior / interior


----------



## bobs-here

freeware / payfor


----------



## cwwozniak

grassy / barren


----------



## 2twenty2

hole / flat


----------



## cwwozniak

introvert / extrovert


----------



## bobs-here

junior / senior


----------



## 2twenty2

knight / peasant


----------



## dotty999

love/hate

Hi KH!


----------



## bobs-here

Hi everybody!

mental / physical


----------



## dotty999

never/always

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

overly / reduced


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## bobs-here

quintessential / arbitrary


----------



## dotty999

right/wrong


----------



## bobs-here

simple / complicated


----------



## dotty999

this/that


----------



## bobs-here

ululate / mute


----------



## 2twenty2

vacation / work


----------



## bobs-here

work / idle


----------



## 2twenty2

x-chromosome / y-chromosome


----------



## cwwozniak

yes / no


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## cwwozniak

awed / bored


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl / plate


----------



## cwwozniak

concrete / pasta


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## bobs-here

erudite / common


----------



## 2twenty2

flea / elephant


----------



## bobs-here

giggle / sombre


----------



## 2twenty2

humble / arrogant


----------



## cwwozniak

infantile / mature


----------



## bobs-here

Juvenile / mature


----------



## 2twenty2

knucklehead / genius


----------



## cwwozniak

ludicrous / sensible


----------



## bobs-here

> knucklehead / genius




maniac / sane?


----------



## cwwozniak

nonchalant / excited


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Chuck!

obstruct / let


----------



## cwwozniak

pious / heathen

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

quantum / bulk


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Dotty!

sunken / risen


----------



## dotty999

this/that

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

usually / abnormally


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## bobs-here

Winterfell / Dorne


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xxxlarge


----------



## cwwozniak

yokel / sophisticated


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

zircon / diamond


----------



## dotty999

admit/deny

Hi KH, Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

bully / friend


----------



## dotty999

colourful/bland


----------



## 2twenty2

dead / alive


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent / flat


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent / flat

Hi, All!


----------



## bobs-here

morning!

flooded/arid


----------



## 2twenty2

morning!

giggles / sneers


----------



## dotty999

heavy/light


----------



## bobs-here

inkling / clueless


----------



## 2twenty2

jewel / brick


----------



## bobs-here

keel / flag


----------



## 2twenty2

latitude / longitude


----------



## bobs-here

magnitude / unknown


----------



## 2twenty2

nocturnal / diurnal


----------



## bobs-here

opprobrium / pleasant


----------



## cwwozniak

pacifist / warmonger


----------



## 2twenty2

quiver / calm


----------



## bobs-here

river / trickle


----------



## cwwozniak

sacrifice / keep


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin everyone!

travel / stay


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon All!

unbelievable / belief


----------



## 2twenty2

vacant / occupied


----------



## bobs-here

wearily / energetically


----------



## 2twenty2

xtreme / normal


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## bobs-here

zillionaire / skint


----------



## cwwozniak

absolute / relative


----------



## bobs-here

blizzard / breeze


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly / tepid


----------



## dotty999

dull/bright


----------



## bobs-here

epilator / scissors


----------



## dotty999

fat/thin


----------



## bobs-here

gallows / free


----------



## 2twenty2

hill / hollow


----------



## bobs-here

ingle / protuberance


----------



## 2twenty2

jingle / jangle


----------



## bobs-here

Krugerrand /fools gold


----------



## 2twenty2

lout / gentleman


----------



## bobs-here

menial / skilled


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## 2twenty2

open / close


----------



## cwwozniak

prelude / epilogue


----------



## dotty999

rich/poor


----------



## cwwozniak

savoury / sweet


----------



## cwwozniak

savoury / sweet

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

there's an echo in here!

towel / blanket


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower


----------



## 2twenty2

vine / tree


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## bobs-here

X / Y


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / rowboat


----------



## bobs-here

zimmer frame / mobile scooter


----------



## 2twenty2

abortion / birth


----------



## bobs-here

blinded / seeing


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## bobs-here

dubious / assured


----------



## dotty999

empty/full


----------



## bobs-here

flavour / bland


----------



## dotty999

greater/smaller


----------



## bobs-here

hopeless / faith


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle / desert


----------



## bobs-here

kinder egg / ostrich egg


----------



## cwwozniak

land / sea


----------



## bobs-here

mutual / solo


----------



## cwwozniak

neither / both


----------



## bobs-here

ongoing / postponed


----------



## cwwozniak

pasteurized / raw


----------



## bobs-here

qualified / apprentice


----------



## cwwozniak

rotten / unspoiled


----------



## dotty999

special/ordinary

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tacit / explicit 

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower


----------



## cwwozniak

victory / defeat


----------



## dotty999

wisdom/naivety


----------



## 2twenty2

X-chromosome / Y-chromosome


----------



## bobs-here

yes / never


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / infinity


----------



## dotty999

ample/few


----------



## 2twenty2

black / white


----------



## dotty999

crazy/sane


----------



## bobs-here

ditherer / straight


----------



## 2twenty2

easy / difficult


----------



## bobs-here

flatterer / criticiser


----------



## 2twenty2

gold / lead


----------



## bobs-here

happiness / misery


----------



## 2twenty2

intel / microsoft


----------



## bobs-here

jest / sombre


----------



## 2twenty2

knife / gun


----------



## bobs-here

lumpy / smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

maximum / minimum


----------



## bobs-here

ninety/none


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / square


----------



## bobs-here

pleasant / nasty


----------



## cwwozniak

question / answer


----------



## dotty999

respond/ignore


----------



## cwwozniak

share / horde

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

truth/lies

Hi Chuck!


----------



## bobs-here

useless / useful


----------



## 2twenty2

vintage / recent


----------



## bobs-here

watching / ignoring


----------



## 2twenty2

Xylophone / harp


----------



## bobs-here

yentl / rabbi


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## cwwozniak

abaft / forward


----------



## 2twenty2

beach / forest


----------



## cwwozniak

call / text


----------



## 2twenty2

dusty / clean


----------



## cwwozniak

exclude / include


----------



## dotty999

firm/soft


----------



## cwwozniak

gracious / rude


----------



## 2twenty2

hoar / dew


----------



## cwwozniak

insidious / honest


----------



## 2twenty2

jinxed / lucky


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

last / first


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody / somebody


----------



## cwwozniak

obstinate / agreeable


----------



## 2twenty2

pint / gallon


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

roam / stay


----------



## dotty999

same/different


----------



## 2twenty2

tainted / pure


----------



## cwwozniak

ultraviolet / infrared


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## 2twenty2

was / weren't


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / infinity


----------



## dotty999

annoy/please


----------



## 2twenty2

balloon / shrink


----------



## cwwozniak

confirm / deny


----------



## 2twenty2

dummy / robot


----------



## cwwozniak

exchange / keep

Hi knucklehead!


----------



## dotty999

firm/soft


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Chuck!

good / evil


----------



## dotty999

hello/goodbye


----------



## cwwozniak

invite / snub


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

lost / found


----------



## cwwozniak

moderate / extreme


----------



## dotty999

new / old


----------



## cwwozniak

oven / refridgerator


----------



## dotty999

pretty /ugly


----------



## cwwozniak

quoting / paraphrasing


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

short / tall


----------



## dotty999

tight/slack


----------



## 2twenty2

uptight / relaxed


----------



## cwwozniak

vebose/ concise


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## 2twenty2

x-chromosome / y-chromosome


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## dotty999

A - attractive/ugly


----------



## 2twenty2

break / restore


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## cwwozniak

despicable / loveable


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## cwwozniak

figuratively / literally


----------



## dotty999

guilty/innocent


----------



## 2twenty2

hot / cold


----------



## dotty999

in/out


----------



## 2twenty2

jump / crawl


----------



## dotty999

king/queen


----------



## 2twenty2

light / dark


----------



## cwwozniak

mingle / separate


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

obtuse / keen


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## 2twenty2

what happened to "P"


----------



## dotty999

oops sorry!

P - push /pull


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

sour / sweet


----------



## dotty999

T - tall/short


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## dotty999

valid/invalid


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## HOBOcs

X-Rated / GP


----------



## cwwozniak

Young / Old

Hi, Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

I'm going out on a limb here ..Hi Chuck

Zig / Zag


----------



## cwwozniak

anywhere / nowhere

Jim, I think I am showing my age. The first thing I thought of when I saw your entry was a particular brand of papers, not moving in a particular pattern or a sewing machine stitch.


----------



## dotty999

below/above


I must be showing my age too cos I thought the same!


----------



## cwwozniak

cooling / warming


----------



## dotty999

dim/bright


----------



## cwwozniak

entertaining / boring


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## cwwozniak

gleaming / dull


----------



## dotty999

high/low


----------



## HOBOcs

cwwozniak said:


> anywhere / nowhere
> 
> Jim, I think I am showing my age. The first thing I thought of when I saw your entry was a particular brand of papers, not moving in a particular pattern or a sewing machine stitch.


LOL Me & Ms Dotty Too! Hey, I was just happy to get it in! Munchies anyone?

In / Out


----------



## dotty999

now Munchies in my world are lovely squares of chocolate!

jobless/employed


----------



## cwwozniak

kiln / freezer


----------



## dotty999

listless/ energetic


----------



## cwwozniak

myopic / farsighted


----------



## dotty999

nearby / afar


----------



## cwwozniak

optional / mandatory


----------



## HOBOcs

Positive / Negative


----------



## cwwozniak

quaff / sip


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Rip / mend


----------



## cwwozniak

send / receive


----------



## dotty999

T - tight /slack


----------



## cwwozniak

undeterred / fearful


----------



## dotty999

vast/tiny


----------



## cwwozniak

west / east

Rules say X can be skipped.


----------



## HOBOcs

ok... 

Yes / No


----------



## dotty999

A - after / before


----------



## cwwozniak

broad / narrow


----------



## 2twenty2

What happened to "Z" ?


----------



## cwwozniak

2twenty2 said:


> What happened to "Z" ?


Good question. When Dirty started this game three years ago she decided to skip X. Maybe she decided we could skip Z as well.


----------



## jenny6

Cry/Laugh


----------



## cwwozniak

diminish / increase


----------



## jenny6

escape/confront


----------



## cwwozniak

first / last


----------



## jenny6

go / come


----------



## dotty999

heaven / hell


----------



## cwwozniak

introvert / extrovert


----------



## jenny6

joy / sorrow


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## jenny6

lost / found


----------



## dotty999

mad/sane


----------



## jenny6

never / ever

Hi Dotty !!


----------



## cwwozniak

opposite / same

Hi, Dotty and jenny6!


----------



## jenny6

Peak / bottom

Hi Chuck !!


----------



## cwwozniak

quaint / ordinary


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth

Hi Jenny, Chuck!


----------



## jenny6

same / different


----------



## dotty999

S was missed - simple /difficult


----------



## cwwozniak

tainted / pure


----------



## jenny6

up / down


----------



## cwwozniak

venerated / despised


----------



## jenny6

Waxing / Waning


----------



## cwwozniak

youthful / elderly


----------



## HOBOcs

Zig / Zag ( I think I've used this before)

Hi Chuck


----------



## dotty999

it's difficult to find anything else Jim

annoy/please


----------



## cwwozniak

bestow / withhold


----------



## dotty999

closed / open


----------



## cwwozniak

damage / repair

Hi, Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

extra / less

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

fresh / stale


----------



## HOBOcs

Good / Bad


----------



## dotty999

Heaven / Hell


----------



## HOBOcs

In / Out


----------



## cwwozniak

jocular / somber


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## cwwozniak

languishing / thriving


----------



## dotty999

moving / static


----------



## cwwozniak

nervous / calm


----------



## dotty999

open / shut


----------



## cwwozniak

proud / embarrassed


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rude / polite


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## HOBOcs

tough / easy


----------



## cwwozniak

ultraviolet / infrared


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## Gr3iz

why/because


----------



## HOBOcs

x-on / x-off


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday/tomorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

askew / level


----------



## dotty999

brittle / pliable


----------



## Gr3iz

crunchy/smooth


----------



## dotty999

dirty / clean


----------



## Gr3iz

even/odd


----------



## dotty999

firm / soft


----------



## cwwozniak

gauche / polished

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

heavy / lightweight

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

internal / external


----------



## dotty999

jovial / miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

kept / released


----------



## dotty999

long / short


----------



## cwwozniak

moist / dry


----------



## dotty999

new / old


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangular

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

polite / rude


----------



## Gr3iz

queen/king


----------



## dotty999

rough / smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

sexy/frumpy


----------



## cwwozniak

trap / release


----------



## Gr3iz

usually/rarely


----------



## cwwozniak

villainous / heroic


----------



## Gr3iz

wild/tame


----------



## cwwozniak

yummy / yucky


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/unzip


----------



## cwwozniak

anchored / adrift


----------



## Gr3iz

belch/fart


----------



## dotty999

C - comedy / tragedy


----------



## Gr3iz

drive/ride


----------



## dotty999

easy / difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

flat/curvaceous


----------



## dotty999

G - good / bad


----------



## cwwozniak

hot / cold


----------



## dotty999

ill / well


----------



## cwwozniak

junk / treasure


----------



## dotty999

keen / disinterested


----------



## cwwozniak

leaky / watertight


----------



## dotty999

married / single


----------



## cwwozniak

next / previous


----------



## Gr3iz

over/under


----------



## cwwozniak

private / public


----------



## dotty999

quiet / noisy

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

rusty/shiny


----------



## dotty999

sunny / dull


----------



## Gr3iz

tweeter/woofer


----------



## dotty999

unusual / common


----------



## Gr3iz

visible/audible


----------



## cwwozniak

whisper / shout

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

xon/xoff


----------



## cwwozniak

yanked / shoved


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

aloof / sociable


----------



## dotty999

blonde / brunette


----------



## cwwozniak

clear /opaque

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dead / alive

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

endless/finite


----------



## cwwozniak

finish / start

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

great/terrible

Hey Chuck!


----------



## HOBOcs

Hot / Cold


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## cwwozniak

jammed / flowing


----------



## dotty999

keep / discard


----------



## cwwozniak

lead / follow

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mad / sane

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

natural / synthetic


----------



## dotty999

odd / even


----------



## cwwozniak

past / future


----------



## dotty999

Q - quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rugged / delicate


----------



## dotty999

soft / hard


----------



## Gr3iz

tortuous/simple


----------



## cwwozniak

underhand / overhand


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/burlap


----------



## cwwozniak

westerly / easterly


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/Piper Cub


----------



## dotty999

young /old


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## dotty999

annoy / please


----------



## Gr3iz

bull/cow


----------



## dotty999

cope/struggle


----------



## Gr3iz

driver/passenger


----------



## dotty999

end / begin


----------



## Gr3iz

fly/swim


----------



## cwwozniak

glad / sad


----------



## dotty999

heaven / hell


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed / wrinkled


----------



## dotty999

jovial / miserable

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

knowledge/ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

local / distant


----------



## dotty999

miserable / happy


----------



## cwwozniak

notable / forgetable


----------



## dotty999

off / on


----------



## Gr3iz

Pre/post


----------



## dotty999

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

recording/live


----------



## cwwozniak

standard / custom


----------



## Gr3iz

tweeter/woofer


----------



## cwwozniak

utopian / pragmatic


----------



## RT

violent / peaceful


----------



## cwwozniak

waxing / waning


----------



## Gr3iz

xenon/rubidium


----------



## dotty999

yours / mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

aplomb / fear


----------



## Gr3iz

blonde/brunette


----------



## cwwozniak

copy / original

Hi, Mark! Happy Friday!!


----------



## dotty999

dirty / clean


----------



## Gr3iz

entire/partial

Hey Chuck! Back atcha, pal! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

formal / casual


----------



## Gr3iz

glorious/pathetic


----------



## dotty999

happy / sad


----------



## HOBOcs

in / out


----------



## dotty999

joking / serious


----------



## HOBOcs

kinky / straight


----------



## dotty999

long / short


----------



## HOBOcs

mine / yours


----------



## dotty999

none / some


----------



## HOBOcs

open / close


----------



## dotty999

perfect / flawed


----------



## HOBOcs

quit / begin


----------



## dotty999

refuse / accept


----------



## HOBOcs

sit / stand


----------



## Gr3iz

toss/roll


----------



## cwwozniak

unkempt / natty


----------



## dotty999

versatile / inflexible


----------



## cwwozniak

wise/ ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

X-ray/sonogram


----------



## dotty999

yours / mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## dotty999

annoy / please


----------



## Gr3iz

bright/dim


----------



## dotty999

crazy / sane


----------



## HOBOcs

down / up


----------



## dotty999

end / begin


----------



## cwwozniak

finish / begin


----------



## dotty999

going / coming


----------



## cwwozniak

huge / tiny

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

ignore/acknowledge


----------



## cwwozniak

join / quit


----------



## dotty999

keep / discard


----------



## Gr3iz

listen/speak


----------



## dotty999

manly / womanly


----------



## Gr3iz

nomad/homebody


----------



## HOBOcs

offer / rescind


----------



## cwwozniak

plant / uproot


----------



## dotty999

quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

randy / prim


----------



## dotty999

short / long


----------



## cwwozniak

tame / wild


----------



## HOBOcs

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## dotty999

wide / narrow


----------



## cwwozniak

yum! / yuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

abhors / craves


----------



## dotty999

better / worse

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

cad / gentleman

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

dotty /normal


----------



## cwwozniak

LoL

exhaust / replenish


----------



## Gr3iz

fingers/toes


----------



## dotty999

glad / sad


----------



## Gr3iz

hippie/yuppie


----------



## dotty999

inside / outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jumping jacks/pushups


----------



## HOBOcs

Kind / Mean


----------



## cwwozniak

livid / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

mine/yours


----------



## cwwozniak

near / far


----------



## xrobwx71

Open/Close


----------



## cwwozniak

primitive / modern


----------



## Gr3iz

quirky/predictable


----------



## dotty999

rich / poor


----------



## Gr3iz

socks/gloves


----------



## dotty999

true / false


----------



## Gr3iz

useful/useless


----------



## HOBOcs

valued / worthless


----------



## Gr3iz

wax/wane


----------



## cwwozniak

yell / whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/unzip


----------



## cwwozniak

active / sedentary


----------



## dotty999

basic / luxury


----------



## cwwozniak

capable / inept


----------



## dotty999

dense / sparse

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

expansive / limited

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

frequently / occasionally


----------



## Gr3iz

gallop/canter


----------



## cwwozniak

hysterical / calm


----------



## dotty999

inertia / exertion


----------



## Gr3iz

Jekyll/Hyde


----------



## dotty999

keen / disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

lover/spouse


----------



## dotty999

manly / womanly


----------



## Gr3iz

natural/synthetic


----------



## dotty999

outside / inside


----------



## cwwozniak

puncture / patch


----------



## dotty999

queen / king


----------



## cwwozniak

rooster / hen


----------



## dotty999

soft / hard


----------



## cwwozniak

tensioned / slackened


----------



## dotty999

upper / lower


----------



## Gr3iz

village/megalopolis


----------



## cwwozniak

waste / conserve


----------



## Gr3iz

Xmas/Good Friday


----------



## cwwozniak

youth / senior


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## HOBOcs

All / None


----------



## dotty999

bad / good


----------



## Gr3iz

clear/opaque


----------



## dotty999

dark / light


----------



## Gr3iz

entrance/exit


----------



## dotty999

fill / empty


----------



## Gr3iz

gold/pyrite


----------



## dotty999

happy / sad


----------



## Gr3iz

introvert/extrovert


----------



## HOBOcs

Jogging / walking


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/fork


----------



## cwwozniak

late / early


----------



## dotty999

meek / bold


----------



## cwwozniak

native / foreign

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

over / under

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

praise / degrade


----------



## dotty999

quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

reap / sow


----------



## dotty999

stand / sit


----------



## cwwozniak

trapped / free


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

vile / pleasant


----------



## Gr3iz

wax/wane


----------



## cwwozniak

yellow / blue


----------



## dotty999

zoom / decelerate


----------



## cwwozniak

abstinence / debauchery

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

billionaire/pauper


----------



## dotty999

clear / opaque


----------



## cwwozniak

deny / acknowledge


----------



## dotty999

expand / contract


----------



## cwwozniak

functional / dysfunctional


----------



## dotty999

gormless / clever

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

highest / lowest

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

insert / remove


----------



## HOBOcs

Jack / Jill


----------



## Gr3iz

knowledge/ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

legalize /criminalize


----------



## Gr3iz

malleable/rigid


----------



## cwwozniak

numerous / limited


----------



## dotty999

outside/ inside


----------



## Gr3iz

petite/plus-sized


----------



## cwwozniak

quote / paraphrase


----------



## dotty999

relaxed / uptight


----------



## cwwozniak

stagnant / moving


----------



## dotty999

tasty / unpalatable


----------



## Gr3iz

upper/lower


----------



## cwwozniak

varied / limited


----------



## Gr3iz

window/door


----------



## 2twenty2

xlarge / xsmall


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk / albumen


----------



## 2twenty2

Zero / infinity


----------



## dotty999

attractive / ugly


----------



## CptCookie

Balance/Counterbalance/Imbalance


----------



## cwwozniak

construct /demolish


----------



## dotty999

dark / light


----------



## cwwozniak

entice / repel


----------



## dotty999

firm / soft


----------



## cwwozniak

generous / miserly


----------



## Gr3iz

hippie/yuppie


----------



## 2twenty2

inept / skilled


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

keep / give


----------



## dotty999

leave / arrive


----------



## cwwozniak

many / few

H, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

Hi Chuck!

new / old


----------



## Gr3iz

optimal/subpar


----------



## 2twenty2

plaid / plain


----------



## Gr3iz

query/reply


----------



## 2twenty2

ripe / rotten


----------



## Gr3iz

slick/tacky


----------



## 2twenty2

thick / thin


----------



## cwwozniak

upgrade / downgrade


----------



## 2twenty2

vest / coat


----------



## cwwozniak

wrong / right


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Ray/sonogram


----------



## dotty999

Yes /No


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinity


----------



## dotty999

anxious/calm


----------



## Gr3iz

bountiful/meager


----------



## 2twenty2

colorful / drab


----------



## cwwozniak

double / halve


----------



## Gr3iz

excel/languish


----------



## 2twenty2

fight / passive


----------



## Gr3iz

greater/lesser


----------



## cwwozniak

hefty / lightweight

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

inner / outer


----------



## Gr3iz

jagged/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

knight / pauper


----------



## dotty999

love / hate


----------



## 2twenty2

move / stay


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## 2twenty2

on / off


----------



## dotty999

perfect / flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quadrangle/square


----------



## cwwozniak

ruin / maintain


----------



## 2twenty2

sour / sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

train/plane


----------



## dotty999

umpteen / few


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / near


----------



## Gr3iz

west/east


----------



## 2twenty2

X-chromosome / Y-chromosome


----------



## Gr3iz

yin/yang


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

admire / condem

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

boring / exciting

Hey!


----------



## cwwozniak

concentrate / dilute


----------



## dotty999

deaf / hearing


----------



## Gr3iz

electrical/manual


----------



## dotty999

fancy / plain


----------



## cwwozniak

general / specific


----------



## Gr3iz

hello/goodbye


----------



## 2twenty2

inept / skilled


----------



## Gr3iz

judge/jury


----------



## 2twenty2

kept / sold


----------



## cwwozniak

leave / stay

Happy Friday, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mrs. / miss


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

older / younger


----------



## dotty999

pretty / ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

quiescent/active


----------



## dotty999

rough / smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

sensitive / numbed


----------



## Gr3iz

teeth/claws


----------



## dotty999

underneath / above


----------



## Gr3iz

versatile/useless


----------



## dotty999

wonderful / terrible


----------



## Gr3iz

x-on/x-off


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/unzip


----------



## cwwozniak

adept / clumsy


----------



## Gr3iz

bald/hairy


----------



## cwwozniak

carnivore / herbivore


----------



## Gr3iz

drag/push


----------



## cwwozniak

excited / bored


----------



## Gr3iz

frail/healthy


----------



## HOBOcs

Grumpy / Happy


----------



## Gr3iz

hold/release


----------



## cwwozniak

insulator / conductor


----------



## Gr3iz

jar/can


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## Gr3iz

lean-to/mansion


----------



## cwwozniak

manual / automatic


----------



## Gr3iz

now/then


----------



## cwwozniak

overcast / sunny


----------



## Gr3iz

poverty/wealth


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

raise / lower


----------



## 2twenty2

silly / serious


----------



## cwwozniak

teacher / student


----------



## 2twenty2

united / devided


----------



## Gr3iz

villain/hero


----------



## dotty999

warm / cool


----------



## Gr3iz

xerography/carbon paper


----------



## cwwozniak

yep / nope


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/forest


----------



## cwwozniak

attach / detach


----------



## Gr3iz

birth/death


----------



## 2twenty2

caustic / neutral


----------



## cwwozniak

dim / bright


----------



## 2twenty2

exit / enter


----------



## cwwozniak

frozen / fresh


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / teeny


----------



## dotty999

hot / cold


----------



## cwwozniak

ignite /douse

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

joking / serious

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

kaput / functional


----------



## dotty999

lover / hater


----------



## Gr3iz

micro-mini-skirt/mumu


----------



## dotty999

new / old


----------



## Gr3iz

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

poor / rich


----------



## Gr3iz

quintuplets/only child


----------



## 2twenty2

real / fake


----------



## cwwozniak

socks / mittens


----------



## 2twenty2

tight / loose


----------



## cwwozniak

upended / righted


----------



## 2twenty2

vend / keep


----------



## Gr3iz

west/east


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / guitar


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / rocket


----------



## cwwozniak

angelic / devilish


----------



## Gr3iz

barbaric/refined


----------



## cwwozniak

crater / mound


----------



## Gr3iz

drink/eat


----------



## 2twenty2

ebb / flow


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

guest / intruder


----------



## Gr3iz

hear/see


----------



## 2twenty2

intel / microsoft


----------



## Gr3iz

I'd've gone with Intel/AMD, but that's just me ... ;-)

junk/treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

knife / gun


----------



## Gr3iz

lean-to/palace


----------



## dotty999

mad / sane


----------



## Gr3iz

novel/short story


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

possibly / definitely


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

roast/fry


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

tick/tock


----------



## dotty999

umpteen/few


----------



## Gr3iz

vivid/hazy


----------



## dotty999

wavy/straight


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / photo


----------



## Gr3iz

you/me


----------



## 2twenty2

zephyr / hurricane


----------



## cwwozniak

angry / content


----------



## Gr3iz

belligerent/docile


----------



## cwwozniak

capricious / predictable


----------



## 2twenty2

dented / smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

eclectic/particular


----------



## cwwozniak

fashionable / outdated


----------



## Gr3iz

glacial cold/equatorial heat


----------



## 2twenty2

hospitable / hostile


----------



## Gr3iz

irate/sedate


----------



## cwwozniak

jinxed / charmed


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

lecture/listen


----------



## 2twenty2

moon / sun


----------



## dotty999

new / old


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## dotty999

permanent/ temporary


----------



## cwwozniak

questioning / answering

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

rivet / bolt


----------



## cwwozniak

slack / taught


----------



## 2twenty2

tender / tough


----------



## dotty999

under/over

Hi Chuck, 2t2


----------



## Gr3iz

vegetarian/carnivore



cwwozniak said:


> slack / taught


"taught", Chuck???? ;-) Maybe _taut_?


----------



## cwwozniak

winner / loser



Gr3iz said:


> "taught", Chuck???? ;-) Maybe _taut_?


    I don't think I can blame auto-correct for that one. Can I blame my error on it being Monday and my not yet having an afternoon coffee break  ?


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

X / A


----------



## Gr3iz

young/old

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / clydesdale


----------



## cwwozniak

arrivals / departures


----------



## 2twenty2

bore / boar


----------



## RT

calm / nervous


----------



## 2twenty2

dead / alive


----------



## dotty999

evil/good


----------



## 2twenty2

fighter / passivist


----------



## dotty999

gained/lost


----------



## 2twenty2

hooker / virgin


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## cwwozniak

jumbled / organized


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledgeable / ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lazy/energetic


----------



## 2twenty2

mini / maxi


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## cwwozniak

odd / even

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

plain / extravagant


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

*red* / *black *


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## 2twenty2

teen / senior


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform/bathing suit


----------



## 2twenty2

vest / coat


----------



## Gr3iz

wax/wane


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / copier


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## 2twenty2

zit / mole


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## 2twenty2

beautiful / ugly


----------



## RT

catastrophic / fortunate


----------



## Gr3iz

decline/incline


----------



## 2twenty2

ewe / yew


----------



## dotty999

few/many


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin Dotty!

gold / lead


----------



## dotty999

It's a good afternoon at 14:40 

heavyweight/lightweight


----------



## cwwozniak

increase / decrease

Good afternoon, Dotty and good morning, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

jovial/miserable

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

I stand corrected! Forgot you're in the UK
Good mornin Chuck!

kleenex / rag


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## 2twenty2

mashed / whole


----------



## Gr3iz

nail/screw


----------



## dotty999

old/new


----------



## cwwozniak

permit / deny


----------



## 2twenty2

queen / king


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

spoon / fork


----------



## dotty999

terrible/wonderful


----------



## 2twenty2

useful / useless


----------



## dotty999

vague/clear


----------



## 2twenty2

wet / dry


----------



## Gr3iz

Xerox/Canon


----------



## cwwozniak

yearn / despise


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## 2twenty2

abort / continue


----------



## cwwozniak

banish / welcome


----------



## Gr3iz

cheer/boo


----------



## 2twenty2

deer / dear


----------



## Gr3iz

edge/interior


----------



## cwwozniak

dignified / foolish


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## cwwozniak

fraction / whole


----------



## Gr3iz

green/violet


----------



## 2twenty2

hard / soft


----------



## cwwozniak

innermost / outermost


----------



## 2twenty2

jittery / calm


----------



## cwwozniak

kneel / stand


----------



## 2twenty2

latitude / longitude


----------



## cwwozniak

musty / fresh


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## 2twenty2

orb / square


----------



## dotty999

past/present


----------



## 2twenty2

quark / atom


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

simmer / boil


----------



## Gr3iz

trunk/backpack


----------



## 2twenty2

urban / country


----------



## Gr3iz

village/metropolis


----------



## 2twenty2

war / peace


----------



## Gr3iz

X-ray/photograph


----------



## 2twenty2

yearly / hourly


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/mustang


----------



## cwwozniak

avoid / confront


----------



## 2twenty2

butter / lard


----------



## cwwozniak

cut / splice


----------



## 2twenty2

draw / scan


----------



## cwwozniak

earl / countess


----------



## 2twenty2

floor / ceiling


----------



## dotty999

gentle/rough


----------



## 2twenty2

hasten / delay


----------



## Gr3iz

interior/exterior


----------



## 2twenty2

joy / sadness


----------



## Gr3iz

kneel/stand


----------



## 2twenty2

legal / illegal


----------



## Gr3iz

just/unfair


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops, next letter is "M"


----------



## dotty999

M - motherly/fatherly


----------



## cwwozniak

N - naïve / experienced


----------



## dotty999

obvious/unclear

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

patriarch/matriarch


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rose/weed


----------



## dotty999

smart/dumb


----------



## Gr3iz

thorn/petal


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## cwwozniak

vital / immaterial


----------



## 2twenty2

wide / narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

x-on/x-off


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti / gorilla


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

acid / alkali


----------



## 2twenty2

bottle / vat


----------



## dotty999

civil/rude


----------



## 2twenty2

desk / table


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## 2twenty2

forest / bush


----------



## Gr3iz

gallon/liter


----------



## 2twenty2

heaven / purgatory


----------



## dotty999

interior/exterior


----------



## 2twenty2

jilt / marry


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## dotty999

lost/found


----------



## Gr3iz

meat/vegetables


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## 2twenty2

owl / osprey


----------



## Gr3iz

please/thank you


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## cwwozniak

radiates / absorbs


----------



## 2twenty2

straight / bowed


----------



## cwwozniak

towed / pushed


----------



## 2twenty2

uber / bus


----------



## dotty999

vast/limited


----------



## 2twenty2

window / door


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I guess we don't really need 'X' ...

acorn/oak tree


----------



## 2twenty2

blood / water


----------



## cwwozniak

capped / unlimited


----------



## dotty999

dotty/sane


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## dotty999

fast / slow


----------



## 2twenty2

gyrate / still


----------



## dotty999

hinder/help


----------



## 2twenty2

install / remove


----------



## cwwozniak

junior / senior


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/sail


----------



## 2twenty2

longitude / latitude


----------



## dotty999

mine/yours


----------



## 2twenty2

neanderthal / gorilla


----------



## dotty999

often/seldom


----------



## 2twenty2

pop / beer


----------



## dotty999

quickly /slowly


----------



## 2twenty2

rent / purchase


----------



## dotty999

sinful / lawful


----------



## 2twenty2

thread / yarn


----------



## cwwozniak

ubiquitous / rare


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / confined


----------



## cwwozniak

worst / best


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest / oldest


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / clydesdale


----------



## Gr3iz

above/beneath


----------



## cwwozniak

back / front


----------



## Gr3iz

click/clack


----------



## cwwozniak

ding / dong


----------



## Gr3iz

Edsel/Corvair


----------



## cwwozniak

fascinating / boring


----------



## Gr3iz

gate/fence


----------



## cwwozniak

hope / despair


----------



## Gr3iz

innie/outie


----------



## 2twenty2

junket / home


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## cwwozniak

laughing / crying

Happy Hump Day, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Mark!

massive / teeny


----------



## cwwozniak

nephew / niece


----------



## Gr3iz

often/seldom

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## cwwozniak

putrid / fresh


----------



## Gr3iz

quantity/single


----------



## cwwozniak

rounded / exact


----------



## dotty999

solid / liquid


----------



## cwwozniak

tired / invigorated

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/gorgeous


----------



## cwwozniak

vulgar / tasteful


----------



## Gr3iz

whole/part


----------



## 2twenty2

x-rated / g-rated


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

AM/FM


----------



## 2twenty2

beautiful / beastly


----------



## Gr3iz

clever/dull


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

ebb/flow


----------



## dotty999

fill/empty


----------



## 2twenty2

gill / lung


----------



## cwwozniak

hill / valley


----------



## 2twenty2

ill / healthy


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle / desert

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

kite / parachute


----------



## cwwozniak

laughing / sobbing


----------



## RT

mountain / valley


----------



## 2twenty2

niece / nephew


----------



## Gr3iz

oak/maple


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint/industrial


----------



## cwwozniak

rustic / modern


----------



## dotty999

sad/happy


----------



## cwwozniak

tardy / early


----------



## 2twenty2

ulcer / cancer


----------



## cwwozniak

versatile / uni-tasker


----------



## dotty999

wise/ignorant


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## cwwozniak

yard / meter


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/button


----------



## dotty999

A - annoy/please


----------



## 2twenty2

boo / applause


----------



## dotty999

complete/unfinished


----------



## cwwozniak

damp / dry

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

eat / fast


----------



## dotty999

finish/begin

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

grand / minuscule


----------



## 2twenty2

home / away


----------



## cwwozniak

introduction / epilogue

Reminds me of Quinn Martin produced TV shows in the 60s and 70s and seeing the word "Epilogue" appear on the screen after the last commercial break.


----------



## 2twenty2

The 60's and 70's, ah those were the days especially the 60's


jalopy / cadillac


----------



## cwwozniak

knotty / simple


----------



## 2twenty2

Good mornin everyone!

lap / sip


----------



## dotty999

more/less


----------



## 2twenty2

nude / clothed


----------



## cwwozniak

oven / refrigerator 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

port / starboard


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rise/fall

Hi all!


----------



## 2twenty2

slope / flat


----------



## cwwozniak

talk / listen


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty


----------



## cwwozniak

vain / Dotty


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry

I love you guys!!


----------



## cwwozniak

xenophobia / xenophilia 

Hi, Dotty! We love you, too.


----------



## 2twenty2

yep / nope


----------



## cwwozniak

zesty / bland


----------



## dotty999

affirm/deny


----------



## 2twenty2

black / white


----------



## Gr3iz

cook/eat


----------



## 2twenty2

dew / rain


----------



## dotty999

each/none


----------



## 2twenty2

frost / ice


----------



## dotty999

good / bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hale/frail


----------



## 2twenty2

irate / calm


----------



## dotty999

jog/walk


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/sail


----------



## 2twenty2

lope / walk


----------



## cwwozniak

most / least


----------



## 2twenty2

none / many


----------



## Gr3iz

orange/apple


----------



## cwwozniak

print / cursive


----------



## 2twenty2

quack / doctor


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid / leisurely


----------



## 2twenty2

swap / purchase


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle /aunt


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

waste/utilize


----------



## dotty999

Y - young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't like "X"??? ;-)

Xerography/carbon copy 

On to "Z" ...


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

adjacent/separated


----------



## 2twenty2

brass / bronze


----------



## Gr3iz

candle/LED bulb


----------



## cwwozniak

diced / whole


----------



## dotty999

enormous/miniscule


----------



## RT

delightful/disappointing


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahh, Randy, "D" typically comes before "E" ... ;-)

fuzzy/smooth


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## cwwozniak

harvest / plant

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## dotty999

keen/against


----------



## Gr3iz

long/short


----------



## RT

movement/stationary


----------



## cwwozniak

never / always


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle


----------



## cwwozniak

pointed / blunt


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/kicker


----------



## cwwozniak

resume / pause


----------



## Gr3iz

silver/gold


----------



## RT

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear/overcoat


----------



## RT

variable/constant


----------



## 2twenty2

war / peace


----------



## Gr3iz

XBox/Playstation


----------



## cwwozniak

yes / no


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / F/A-18


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/numeric


----------



## cwwozniak

balanced / tipped


----------



## 2twenty2

colorful / bland


----------



## cwwozniak

dangerous / safe


----------



## Gr3iz

elephant/mouse


----------



## 2twenty2

fragrant / reek


----------



## cwwozniak

grimace / smile


----------



## 2twenty2

herd / roam


----------



## cwwozniak

include / exclude


----------



## 2twenty2

jewels / beads


----------



## Gr3iz

knowledge/ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

languish / develop


----------



## Gr3iz

mail/telegram


----------



## cwwozniak

novice / expert


----------



## 2twenty2

orca / shark


----------



## cwwozniak

petulant / agreeable


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/sheet


----------



## 2twenty2

reward / ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

spacious/cramped


----------



## 2twenty2

tomb / cave


----------



## cwwozniak

underground / elevated


----------



## 2twenty2

vine / tree


----------



## cwwozniak

west / east


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / piano


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / wilderness


----------



## cwwozniak

active / passive


----------



## Gr3iz

bring/take


----------



## 2twenty2

coke / pepsi


----------



## Gr3iz

door/window


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## Gr3iz

forward/reverse


----------



## cwwozniak

gone / present


----------



## 2twenty2

hope / despair


----------



## cwwozniak

invest / divest


----------



## 2twenty2

june / january


----------



## Gr3iz

keen/dull


----------



## RT

live / die


----------



## Gr3iz

motorboat/sailboat


----------



## 2twenty2

nope / yep


----------



## RT

opened / closed


----------



## 2twenty2

perspective / objective


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## 2twenty2

restore / recycle


----------



## Gr3iz

shall/shan't


----------



## 2twenty2

teary / happy


----------



## cwwozniak

ugly / handsome


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/trash


----------



## cwwozniak

worn / unused


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## Gr3iz

yams/pasta


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / horse


----------



## Gr3iz

adequate/insufficient


----------



## cwwozniak

blessed / cursed


----------



## Gr3iz

cloudy/sunny


----------



## cwwozniak

delicate / robust


----------



## Gr3iz

early/tardy


----------



## 2twenty2

fax / phone


----------



## cwwozniak

grasp / release


----------



## 2twenty2

house / tent


----------



## cwwozniak

inside / outside


----------



## 2twenty2

jet / helicopter


----------



## Gr3iz

keen/apathetic


----------



## 2twenty2

law / anarchy


----------



## RT

many/few


----------



## 2twenty2

nowhere / everywhere


----------



## Gr3iz

opulent/spartan


----------



## cwwozniak

patriot / traitor


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint/modern


----------



## cwwozniak

react / ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

shove/yank


----------



## cwwozniak

take / give


----------



## 2twenty2

unite / devide


----------



## Gr3iz

vital/insignificant


----------



## cwwozniak

weak / strong


----------



## 2twenty2

xlarge / xsmall


----------



## cwwozniak

yaw / roll


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinity


----------



## 2twenty2

aloof / concerned


----------



## dotty999

begin/end


----------



## 2twenty2

chew / gulp


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## cwwozniak

empty / full


----------



## 2twenty2

freedom / repression


----------



## cwwozniak

grant / deny


----------



## Gr3iz

have/want


----------



## 2twenty2

intense / nonchalant


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## Gr3iz

kind/inconsiderate


----------



## 2twenty2

love / hate


----------



## cwwozniak

moving / stationary


----------



## Gr3iz

national/local


----------



## dotty999

obvious/ unclear


----------



## Gr3iz

particular/indiscriminate


----------



## 2twenty2

quaint / peculiar


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## 2twenty2

saxophone / tuba


----------



## Gr3iz

triangle/oval


----------



## 2twenty2

uphill / downhill


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## dotty999

whisper/shout


----------



## Gr3iz

Xerox/Minolta


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti / gorilla


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

actual / estimated



Gr3iz said:


> zeppelin/submarine


----------



## dotty999

bottom/top


----------



## 2twenty2

car / bus


----------



## cwwozniak

debacle / success


----------



## 2twenty2

ewe / ram


----------



## cwwozniak

flowing / stagnant 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

gabby / speachless


----------



## cwwozniak

higher / lower


----------



## Gr3iz

ignorant/stupid (arguable, but my opinion)


----------



## dotty999

justified/invalid


----------



## Gr3iz

kneel/stand


----------



## dotty999

lovely/ugly


----------



## cwwozniak

mindful / oblivious


----------



## Gr3iz

needless/essential


----------



## dotty999

oppose/agree


----------



## cwwozniak

private / public

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rested / exhausted


----------



## Gr3iz

stand/recline


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

Uber/Lyft


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

water/ice


----------



## 2twenty2

x / a


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## 2twenty2

ac / dc


----------



## dotty999

ban/allow


----------



## Gr3iz

cup/glass


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## Gr3iz

exude/absorb


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

gas/liquid


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## cwwozniak

ivory / ebony


----------



## Gr3iz

Jell-o/pudding


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

LED/candle


----------



## 2twenty2

mash / shred


----------



## cwwozniak

niece / nephew


----------



## Gr3iz

one/many


----------



## cwwozniak

pure / adulterated


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/middle linebacker


----------



## cwwozniak

required / optional


----------



## 2twenty2

silly / serious


----------



## Gr3iz

trigger/barrel


----------



## 2twenty2

upbeat / sad


----------



## Gr3iz

verisimilitude/falseness


----------



## 2twenty2

waste / save


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Large/X-Small


----------



## 2twenty2

Yukon / Hawaii


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/gust


----------



## cwwozniak

abundance / scarcity


----------



## dotty999

bravery/cowardice


----------



## cwwozniak

chilled / warmed


----------



## 2twenty2

dumb / intelligent


----------



## Gr3iz

ego/humility


----------



## cwwozniak

fragile / robust


----------



## Gr3iz

gown/cap


----------



## 2twenty2

hero / coward


----------



## cwwozniak

implode / explode


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

kind / rude


----------



## cwwozniak

last / first


----------



## 2twenty2

mister / misses


----------



## Gr3iz

neither/either


----------



## RT

opened/closed


----------



## Gr3iz

pork chop/drum stick


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

speed/crawl


----------



## 2twenty2

teeny / gigantic


----------



## Gr3iz

underwater/overland


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

when/now


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

you/me


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / velcro


----------



## cwwozniak

aggravate / soothe


----------



## 2twenty2

bar / welcome


----------



## cwwozniak

crease / flatten


----------



## 2twenty2

death / life


----------



## dotty999

easier/harder


----------



## Gr3iz

feather/scale


----------



## cwwozniak

groom / bride


----------



## Gr3iz

half/twice


----------



## 2twenty2

irate / happy


----------



## dotty999

jaded/uplifted


----------



## cwwozniak

kindness / hostility


----------



## 2twenty2

lime / lemon


----------



## dotty999

mad/sane


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing/everything


----------



## dotty999

odd/even


----------



## Gr3iz

pure/adulterated


----------



## cwwozniak

quote / paraphrase


----------



## Gr3iz

rare/ubiquitous


----------



## cwwozniak

show / hide


----------



## Gr3iz

tigon/liger


----------



## cwwozniak

unique / ubiquitos


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/mundane


----------



## dotty999

wedded/single


----------



## Gr3iz

Close, but no cigar! We're up to "X" ... ;-)

xon/xoff


----------



## Lanctus

yesterday/tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

zest/apathy


----------



## cwwozniak

adore / despise


----------



## Lanctus

born/die


----------



## cwwozniak

crumple / smoothen


----------



## dotty999

deter/encourage


----------



## cwwozniak

exit / entrance

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

friend / foe

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

ground / sky


----------



## Gr3iz

house/apartment


----------



## Lanctus

ignite/dampen


----------



## Gr3iz

join/quit


----------



## cwwozniak

klutzy / graceful


----------



## 2twenty2

lanky / stubby


----------



## cwwozniak

maximum / minimum


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / square


----------



## Gr3iz

parallel/perpendicular


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

right / wrong


----------



## cwwozniak

same / different


----------



## 2twenty2

town / city


----------



## cwwozniak

unified / divided


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / limited


----------



## dotty999

washed/unwashed


----------



## Lanctus

xenial/inhospitable


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zombie/mummy


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## Gr3iz

blow/suck


----------



## dotty999

cruel/kind


----------



## Gr3iz

dryad/naiad


----------



## RT

everyone/nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

functional/incapacitated


----------



## 2twenty2

greed / generosity


----------



## cwwozniak

hamper / assist


----------



## Lanctus

infamous/honorable


----------



## cwwozniak

jailed / freed


----------



## 2twenty2

kinky / normal


----------



## dotty999

lost/found


----------



## 2twenty2

mono / stereo


----------



## Gr3iz

naughty/nice


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## cwwozniak

paltry / generous


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / start


----------



## cwwozniak

revised / original


----------



## Gr3iz

significant/meaningless


----------



## 2twenty2

tinted / clear


----------



## Gr3iz

uneven/level


----------



## 2twenty2

violence / calm


----------



## cwwozniak

work / play


----------



## Gr3iz

X-ray/sonogram


----------



## 2twenty2

young / old


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## cwwozniak

antiquated / modern


----------



## Gr3iz

bow tie/bolo


----------



## dotty999

crazy/sane


----------



## Gr3iz

doe/buck


----------



## cwwozniak

effortless / difficult


----------



## 2twenty2

flawless / marred


----------



## cwwozniak

gaunt / plump


----------



## 2twenty2

honed / dull


----------



## Gr3iz

intake/exhaust


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

longitude/latitude


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## Gr3iz

normal/me ;-)


----------



## RT

opposite/same


----------



## 2twenty2

pure / contaminated


----------



## cwwozniak

question / answer


----------



## 2twenty2

refurbished / new


----------



## Gr3iz

sensitive/cruel


----------



## cwwozniak

testy / agreeable


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower


----------



## cwwozniak

vital / unimportant


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame

I'm a bit of both!


----------



## RT

Xeroxed / original


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zillion / zero


----------



## Gr3iz

anode/cathode


----------



## 2twenty2

bathtub / hottub


----------



## Gr3iz

car/truck


----------



## 2twenty2

door / window


----------



## Gr3iz

east/west


----------



## 2twenty2

feast / snack


----------



## Gr3iz

giggle/guffaw


----------



## 2twenty2

hay / straw


----------



## cwwozniak

isolate / expose


----------



## Gr3iz

jewels/stones


----------



## cwwozniak

kingpin / flunkie


----------



## Gr3iz

luck/skill


----------



## cwwozniak

molten / solid


----------



## 2twenty2

novice / expert


----------



## Gr3iz

olive/grape


----------



## cwwozniak

plastered / sober


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## 2twenty2

roof / floor


----------



## Gr3iz

salad/meat


----------



## dotty999

truth/lie


----------



## Gr3iz

upset/calm


----------



## dotty999

vague/clear


----------



## Gr3iz

watermelon/raisin


----------



## 2twenty2

xeroxing / x-raying


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## cwwozniak

against / for


----------



## 2twenty2

bass / treble


----------



## Gr3iz

cause/effect


----------



## cwwozniak

divide / multiply


----------



## Gr3iz

eel/snake


----------



## 2twenty2

free / cost


----------



## Gr3iz

gallop/walk


----------



## cwwozniak

haphazard / organized


----------



## Gr3iz

inverted/upright


----------



## 2twenty2

jetski / yacht


----------



## cwwozniak

keen / reluctant


----------



## Gr3iz

lease/own


----------



## cwwozniak

make / buy


----------



## 2twenty2

nip / tuck


----------



## Gr3iz

orate/listen


----------



## 2twenty2

play / work


----------



## cwwozniak

quintessential / atypical


----------



## Gr3iz

rose/dandelion


----------



## cwwozniak

soaked / dried

Hiya, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

truck/go kart


----------



## cwwozniak

undertaker / obstetrician


----------



## Gr3iz

vein/artery


----------



## 2twenty2

won / lost


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/recede


----------



## 2twenty2

abort / start


----------



## cwwozniak

below / above


----------



## 2twenty2

crazy / sane


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## 2twenty2

enter / exit


----------



## Gr3iz

failure/success


----------



## 2twenty2

gaunt / vibrant


----------



## Gr3iz

husband/wife


----------



## cwwozniak

indigenous / foreign


----------



## dotty999

junior/senior


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/sword


----------



## dotty999

large/small


----------



## 2twenty2

mini / maxi


----------



## Gr3iz

nomad/homebody


----------



## 2twenty2

off / on


----------



## cwwozniak

passive / aggressive


----------



## 2twenty2

quaff / sip


----------



## Gr3iz

reality/fantasy


----------



## 2twenty2

swap / keep


----------



## Gr3iz

trust/doubt


----------



## cwwozniak

ugly / beautiful


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / limited


----------



## cwwozniak

war / peace


----------



## 2twenty2

x-chromosome / y-chromosome


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## cwwozniak

zany / serious


----------



## dotty999

annoy/please


----------



## cwwozniak

brake / accelerate


----------



## Gr3iz

colt/filly


----------



## cwwozniak

drain / fill


----------



## 2twenty2

e-mailing / texting


----------



## cwwozniak

frightening / calming


----------



## 2twenty2

growing / shrinking


----------



## dotty999

help/hinder


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / motel


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle / desert


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

like / detest


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## Gr3iz

nucleus/exteriority


----------



## dotty999

over/under


----------



## Gr3iz

pistol/rifle


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp/stairs


----------



## dotty999

sooner/later


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey/wren


----------



## 2twenty2

u-boat / destroyer


----------



## cwwozniak

vector / raster


----------



## Gr3iz

went/came


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

amplify / mute


----------



## Gr3iz

bass/treble


----------



## 2twenty2

center / askew


----------



## cwwozniak

dammed / flowing


----------



## Gr3iz

early/tardy


----------



## cwwozniak

fluctuating / steady


----------



## Gr3iz

grimy/spotless


----------



## cwwozniak

hidden / exposed


----------



## Lanctus

inner / outer


----------



## cwwozniak

junior / senior


----------



## Lanctus

kill / save


----------



## cwwozniak

level / tilted


----------



## 2twenty2

moon / sun


----------



## cwwozniak

natural / artificial


----------



## 2twenty2

oil / water


----------



## Gr3iz

puppy/kitten


----------



## 2twenty2

quail / ostrich


----------



## cwwozniak

rapidly / slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

stirred/shaken


----------



## dotty999

truth/lie


----------



## Gr3iz

underpass/bridge


----------



## cwwozniak

visible / hidden

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

van / station wagon


----------



## dotty999

willing/against


----------



## Gr3iz

Xerox machine/carbon paper


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## dotty999

annoy/please


----------



## 2twenty2

boy / girl


----------



## cwwozniak

condensed / diluted

Hello, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

diverse/similar


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck, Dotty and Mark!

ewe / ram


----------



## dotty999

fib/truth

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

great/average

Hiya Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

hard/soft


----------



## cwwozniak

impressive / lackluster


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

knee / elbow


----------



## cwwozniak

landing / takeoff


----------



## 2twenty2

mending / breaking


----------



## cwwozniak

novel / old


----------



## 2twenty2

offense / defense


----------



## cwwozniak

posed /candid


----------



## 2twenty2

quickly / slowly


----------



## cwwozniak

rounded / exact


----------



## dotty999

slow/fast


----------



## Gr3iz

turgid/healthy


----------



## 2twenty2

udder / mammary


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/satin


----------



## cwwozniak

windy / calm

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

X-rated/G-rated

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

yell / talk


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## cwwozniak

add / subtract


----------



## 2twenty2

book / tablet


----------



## cwwozniak

conceal / expose


----------



## Gr3iz

depth/height


----------



## managed

extra/less


----------



## Gr3iz

failure /success


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## cwwozniak

hazy / clear


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/gloomy


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledgeable / ignorant


----------



## 2twenty2

lithe / obese


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## 2twenty2

newer / older


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

pawn / keep


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

real / fake

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tanned / pale


----------



## dotty999

unusual/common


----------



## cwwozniak

valiant / cowardly


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

x-on/x-off


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zorro / superman


----------



## cwwozniak

assumed / confirmed


----------



## dotty999

blunt/sharp


----------



## cwwozniak

crude / refined


----------



## dotty999

dim/brighten


----------



## cwwozniak

evening (As in good evening, Dotty) / morning


----------



## Gr3iz

foggy/clear


----------



## cwwozniak

grow / shrink


----------



## 2twenty2

horror / comedy


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## cwwozniak

juvenile / adult


----------



## dotty999

kind/hurtful


----------



## Gr3iz

last/first


----------



## cwwozniak

mansion / shack


----------



## 2twenty2

nubuck / suede


----------



## cwwozniak

oven / freezer


----------



## Gr3iz

period/question mark


----------



## 2twenty2

question / answer


----------



## cwwozniak

rested / exhauseted


----------



## Gr3iz

standing/prone


----------



## cwwozniak

trustworthy / dishonest


----------



## Gr3iz

uneventful/action-packed


----------



## 2twenty2

vile / meek


----------



## Gr3iz

with/without


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk / albumen


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / rocket


----------



## dotty999

absent/present


----------



## 2twenty2

buy / sell


----------



## cwwozniak

copious / scarce


----------



## 2twenty2

dawn / sunset


----------



## Gr3iz

earn/spend


----------



## dotty999

fat / thin


----------



## cwwozniak

greasy / lean


----------



## 2twenty2

hope / despair


----------



## Gr3iz

intelligent/moronic


----------



## cwwozniak

jointed / rigid


----------



## dotty999

kidding/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

listless/energetic


----------



## 2twenty2

magician / mime


----------



## Gr3iz

NASCAR/Formula 1


----------



## 2twenty2

orange / apple


----------



## dotty999

poor/rich


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / start


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## cwwozniak

solution / precipitate


----------



## dotty999

truth/lie


----------



## cwwozniak

unification / separation

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

vast/minuscule

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wide / narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

xerography/carbon paper


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/wildlife preserve


----------



## 2twenty2

astronomy / geology


----------



## dotty999

beautiful/ugly


----------



## 2twenty2

clay / sand


----------



## Gr3iz

desert/ocean


----------



## dotty999

early/late


----------



## Gr3iz

frog/toad


----------



## 2twenty2

grow / shrink


----------



## cwwozniak

hoarse / smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

icy/steamy


----------



## cwwozniak

juicy / dried


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/mast


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## Gr3iz

motorboat/raft


----------



## dotty999

nobody/somebody


----------



## 2twenty2

oblong / square


----------



## cwwozniak

passionate / indifferent


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## cwwozniak

roasting bag


----------



## dotty999

show/hide

Hi Chuck! 

it's bonfire night here so we'll be going out watching the fireworks displays later


----------



## Gr3iz

tiny/huge


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle / aunt


----------



## Gr3iz

ventilated/hermetically sealed


----------



## 2twenty2

water / whiskey


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## cwwozniak

yell / whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## 2twenty2

awl / chisel


----------



## Gr3iz

bribe/donation


----------



## 2twenty2

callus / blister


----------



## cwwozniak

dark / light


----------



## Gr3iz

energetic/lethargic


----------



## 2twenty2

far / near


----------



## Gr3iz

grind/shave


----------



## 2twenty2

hate / love


----------



## dotty999

informal/formal


----------



## Gr3iz

Jekyll/Hyde


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## 2twenty2

lass / hag


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr./Mrs.


----------



## cwwozniak

numerous / few


----------



## Gr3iz

occupied/vacant


----------



## cwwozniak

passive / aggressive

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe/rotten


----------



## cwwozniak

sow / reap


----------



## Gr3iz

tail/nose


----------



## 2twenty2

utter / mute


----------



## cwwozniak

vices / virtues


----------



## Gr3iz

wilt/thrive


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yurt/palace


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/omega


----------



## cwwozniak

big / little


----------



## Gr3iz

cake/pie


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## Gr3iz

eat/drink


----------



## 2twenty2

foot / hand


----------



## cwwozniak

grant / deny


----------



## 2twenty2

hawk / hummingbird


----------



## Gr3iz

intake/exhaust


----------



## cwwozniak

jacked / flabby


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

legendary/obscure


----------



## 2twenty2

mope / happy


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## dotty999

opaque/transparent


----------



## Gr3iz

probable/doubtful


----------



## 2twenty2

quibble / approval


----------



## Gr3iz

rifle/slingshot


----------



## 2twenty2

saw / drill


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## cwwozniak

undeveloped / overdeveloped


----------



## dotty999

vast/tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

wings/fins


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yarmulke/baseball cap


----------



## 2twenty2

axe / saw


----------



## cwwozniak

buggy / flawless


----------



## dotty999

cheap/expensive


----------



## cwwozniak

deep / shallow


----------



## Gr3iz

energize/deplete

I guess we've lost "Z" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

forget/remember

apparently some of us don't like a zed


----------



## Gr3iz

grip/release

So it would seem ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

irony/candor


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> I guess we've lost "Z" ... ;-)


Oops! 


dotty999 said:


> apparently some of us don't like a zed


My alphabet prowess yesterday seemed to be malfunctioning and limited to A-Y and no Zed nor Zee. 

join / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/lose


----------



## 2twenty2

lonely / crowded


----------



## cwwozniak

mighty / weak

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

never/always

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

often / never

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

passive/aggressive


----------



## Gr3iz

quality/shoddy

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

runny/solid

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

special/commonplace


----------



## 2twenty2

tea / coffee


----------



## cwwozniak

unload / load


----------



## 2twenty2

veer / straight


----------



## Gr3iz

we/they


----------



## 2twenty2

x / a


----------



## Gr3iz

yeah/nah


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / horse


----------



## cwwozniak

addition/ subtraction


----------



## dotty999

B - bring/send

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

catch / release


----------



## Gr3iz

dandelion/rose


----------



## 2twenty2

ear / eye


----------



## Gr3iz

float/sink


----------



## dotty999

gigantic/miniscule


----------



## cwwozniak

hot / cold


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## cwwozniak

junk / treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / grizzly


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## Gr3iz

minus/plus


----------



## cwwozniak

naive / experienced


----------



## Gr3iz

obscure/obvious


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## Gr3iz

queit/boisterous


----------



## dotty999

risky/safe


----------



## Gr3iz

surly/courteous


----------



## cwwozniak

turbid/clear


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## Gr3iz

verily/conversely


----------



## cwwozniak

whole / partial


----------



## Gr3iz

Xerox/Minolta


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/Quarter Horse


----------



## cwwozniak

affable / disagreeable


----------



## dotty999

bottom/top


----------



## Gr3iz

curse/praise


----------



## cwwozniak

descend / rise


----------



## Gr3iz

emit/intake


----------



## cwwozniak

fraction / whole

Bedtime for me. Good night, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

give / take


----------



## Gr3iz

harvest/sow


----------



## 2twenty2

irate / happy


----------



## Gr3iz

jolly/crestfallen


----------



## 2twenty2

keg / bottle


----------



## cwwozniak

loss / gain


----------



## HOBOcs

More / Less

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

none / all

Hi, Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

offense/defense


----------



## dotty999

please/offend


----------



## Gr3iz

queen/king


----------



## cwwozniak

rested / exhausted


----------



## dotty999

sad/happy


----------



## Gr3iz

toes/fingers


----------



## cwwozniak

uniform / varying


----------



## dotty999

verbal/written


----------



## cwwozniak

wax / wane

Good evening, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

x-on/x-off


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## cwwozniak

ancillary / primary


----------



## dotty999

bent/straight

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

cookie/pie


----------



## cwwozniak

dark / light

Hi, Dotty!!


----------



## Gr3iz

energetic/lethargic


----------



## cwwozniak

frugal / spendthrift


----------



## Gr3iz

global/domestic

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

high/low


----------



## Gr3iz

intense/relaxing


----------



## cwwozniak

jinxed / lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/sell


----------



## cwwozniak

local / distant


----------



## Gr3iz

moth/bat


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## cwwozniak

most / least

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

Huh???

odd/even


----------



## cwwozniak

positive / negative



Gr3iz said:


> Huh???


I looked at my entry and thought the same thing. Have no excuse or explanation for that one.


----------



## Gr3iz

quarter/dollar


----------



## cwwozniak

real / artificial


----------



## dotty999

stupid/clever


----------



## Gr3iz

temperate/intense


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## Gr3iz

variable/fixed


----------



## cwwozniak

wasted / conserved


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/giraffe


----------



## dotty999

affix/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

belt/suspenders


----------



## dotty999

common/rare


----------



## cwwozniak

dove / hawk


----------



## dotty999

evens/odds


----------



## Gr3iz

fly/swim


----------



## dotty999

gigantic/miniscule


----------



## cwwozniak

held / released

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

I/you


----------



## cwwozniak

juicy / dried


----------



## dotty999

kind/mean

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

leanto/mansion


----------



## cwwozniak

muffled / loud


----------



## Gr3iz

noise/music


----------



## cwwozniak

optional / standard


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/pillow


----------



## cwwozniak

respectfulness / rudeness 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

strict/lenient

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## dotty999

tender/tough


----------



## cwwozniak

updated / outdated

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

verbose/laconic

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wrong / correct


----------



## Gr3iz

X/O


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/one


----------



## dotty999

A - annoy/please


----------



## cwwozniak

basic / premium


----------



## Gr3iz

cluck/quack


----------



## dotty999

dither/calm


----------



## Gr3iz

either/or


----------



## dotty999

forward/backward


----------



## Gr3iz

going/coming


----------



## cwwozniak

hazardous / safe


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

juvenile/senior


----------



## RT

knowledge/ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

lacking / abundant


----------



## Gr3iz

merry/morbid


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## cwwozniak

perforated / solid


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

running/crawling


----------



## dotty999

spend/save


----------



## Gr3iz

turquoise/orange


----------



## cwwozniak

united / divided


----------



## Gr3iz

virtual/real


----------



## cwwozniak

wild / domesticated


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## cwwozniak

yokel / sophisticate


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## cwwozniak

arrival / departure


----------



## Gr3iz

baby/adult


----------



## cwwozniak

capable / unable


----------



## Gr3iz

day/night


----------



## dotty999

each/all


----------



## Gr3iz

failure/success


----------



## cwwozniak

grab / release


----------



## Gr3iz

house/tent


----------



## cwwozniak

intentionally / accidentally


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/morose


----------



## cwwozniak

kissable / repulsive


----------



## Gr3iz

laughable/serious


----------



## dotty999

messy/tidy


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody/everybody


----------



## cwwozniak

open / shut


----------



## Gr3iz

please/thank you


----------



## cwwozniak

quandary / certainty


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

stereo/monophonic


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear/overcoat


----------



## cwwozniak

vented/sealed


----------



## Gr3iz

weird/normal


----------



## managed

xenophobe/xenophile


----------



## Gr3iz

yay/boo


----------



## managed

zero/infinity


----------



## dotty999

allow/ban


----------



## Gr3iz

banal/original


----------



## cwwozniak

casual / formal


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## Gr3iz

ear/eye


----------



## dotty999

future/past


----------



## Gr3iz

glib/profound


----------



## cwwozniak

hard / soft


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## 2twenty2

january / december


----------



## cwwozniak

kerfuffle / tranquillity


----------



## 2twenty2

love / hate


----------



## cwwozniak

maximum / minimum


----------



## dotty999

neat/untidy


----------



## cwwozniak

obstinate / agreeable


----------



## Gr3iz

prompt/unready


----------



## cwwozniak

questionable / undeniable


----------



## 2twenty2

risky / safe


----------



## cwwozniak

shuffle / sort


----------



## 2twenty2

thaw / freeze


----------



## Gr3iz

urban/bucolic


----------



## managed

variable/constant


----------



## Gr3iz

why/because


----------



## 2twenty2

skipping "X"

youngster / elder


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## dotty999

annoy/please


----------



## Gr3iz

baked/boiled


----------



## dotty999

closed/open


----------



## 2twenty2

dry / wet


----------



## Gr3iz

each/none


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

glue/grease


----------



## 2twenty2

hill / mountain


----------



## cwwozniak

income / expense


----------



## 2twenty2

jade / soapstone


----------



## cwwozniak

king / serf


----------



## Gr3iz

ladder/slide


----------



## cwwozniak

morose / upbeat


----------



## RT

nobody / everyone


----------



## cwwozniak

occupied / vacant


----------



## Gr3iz

plaid/striped


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / start


----------



## dotty999

right/wrong


----------



## 2twenty2

safe / dangerous


----------



## dotty999

tender / tough


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

van/motorcycle


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> under / over


 I watched _Airplane_ recently so 
Rodger that Knuck ... and I am serious...)

war / peace


----------



## Gr3iz

I picked a bad week to give up cocaine! 

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

young / old


----------



## dotty999

zoom/recede


----------



## HOBOcs

always / never


----------



## dotty999

before/after


----------



## Gr3iz

chuckle/whimper


----------



## cwwozniak

deny / allow


----------



## Gr3iz

eager/patient


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

garbage/treasure


----------



## RT

hostile / friendly


----------



## Gr3iz

intranet/internet


----------



## 2twenty2

june / january


----------



## Gr3iz

kill/conceive


----------



## 2twenty2

loath / like


----------



## dotty999

miss/hit


----------



## cwwozniak

nasty /pleasant


----------



## dotty999

open/shut

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

pungent / odorless

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## cwwozniak

restoration / demolition


----------



## 2twenty2

sit / stand


----------



## cwwozniak

trimmed / overgrown


----------



## 2twenty2

unknown / known


----------



## cwwozniak

valuable / worthless


----------



## 2twenty2

windy / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

Xerox/Minolta


----------



## 2twenty2

youthful / elderly


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/one


----------



## 2twenty2

abortion / birth


----------



## Gr3iz

back/forth


----------



## cwwozniak

credible / untrustworthy


----------



## 2twenty2

dry / wet


----------



## cwwozniak

eccentric / rational


----------



## 2twenty2

fantasy / real


----------



## cwwozniak

gobble / nibble


----------



## 2twenty2

hike / jog


----------



## HOBOcs

in / out


----------



## 2twenty2

jagged / smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

kinky / vanilla


----------



## HOBOcs

Low / High


----------



## Gr3iz

milk/gin


----------



## 2twenty2

north / south


----------



## Gr3iz

onion/apple


----------



## cwwozniak

pale / tanned


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/sheet


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

smoke/fire


----------



## 2twenty2

tall / short


----------



## Gr3iz

under/over


----------



## 2twenty2

valid / false


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

We don't like W or X anymore?


----------



## dotty999

obviously I made a mistake, sorry


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

average/superb


----------



## 2twenty2

bad / good


----------



## Gr3iz

callous/sympathetic


----------



## 2twenty2

drag / push


----------



## Gr3iz

everything/nothing


----------



## dotty999

fat/thin


----------



## cwwozniak

girl / boy


----------



## RT

hate / love


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jagged/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

kin / strangers


----------



## Gr3iz

lenient/strict


----------



## 2twenty2

mrs. / mr.


----------



## cwwozniak

native / foreigner


----------



## Gr3iz

oak/balsa


----------



## 2twenty2

peace / war


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet / loud


----------



## Gr3iz

rent/mortgage payment


----------



## cwwozniak

similar / diferent


----------



## 2twenty2

tent / house


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform/varied


----------



## dotty999

vote/abstain


----------



## 2twenty2

west / east


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

year / day


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/snap


----------



## dotty999

A - absent/present


----------



## Gr3iz

bison/kangaroo


----------



## dotty999

common/rare


----------



## Gr3iz

drum/piccolo


----------



## dotty999

extra/less


----------



## Gr3iz

fight/flight


----------



## cwwozniak

global / local


----------



## Gr3iz

hare/tortoise


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

just/unfair


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

live/recorded


----------



## 2twenty2

more / less


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## 2twenty2

old / new


----------



## cwwozniak

painted / bare


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint/ordinary


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth

Hi Mark, Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

sane/crazy

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## dotty999

tame/wild


----------



## cwwozniak

ugly / attractive 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## Gr3iz

watermelon/grape


----------



## HOBOcs

xx-Large / xx-Small


----------



## Gr3iz

yay/nay


----------



## cwwozniak

zesty / bland


----------



## Gr3iz

acid/alkaline


----------



## dotty999

better/worse


----------



## Gr3iz

cook/freeze


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## Gr3iz

evening/morning


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

gas/liquid


----------



## dotty999

high/low


----------



## Gr3iz

increment/decrement


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle / desert


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## cwwozniak

left / right

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

more / less


----------



## dotty999

new/old

Hi Chuck, 2twenty!


----------



## cwwozniak

odorless / malodorous

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty! Hey Chuck!

quit / start


----------



## Gr3iz

roast/broil


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## 2twenty2

tall / short


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## 2twenty2

victory / loss


----------



## cwwozniak

wither / grow


----------



## Gr3iz

X-box/Playstation


----------



## 2twenty2

yam / russet


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/palamino


----------



## cwwozniak

arrogant / humble


----------



## managed

BSOD / Desktop


----------



## cwwozniak

combine / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

destitute/affluent


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent / flat


----------



## dotty999

flat/raised


----------



## cwwozniak

grasp / release

Hello, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

halt/resume


----------



## cwwozniak

internal / external

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jam/butter

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

king/queen

funny you should post jam butter, we Brits enjoy a jam butty


----------



## Gr3iz

lenient/strict

Why can't you guys just call them sandwiches like everyone else? ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

malleable/brittle


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody/anybody


----------



## cwwozniak

occluded / cleared


----------



## Gr3iz

perfect/flawed


----------



## cwwozniak

quibble / agree


----------



## Gr3iz

rapid/plodding


----------



## cwwozniak

sapid / unsavory

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tepid/boiling

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

used / new


----------



## Gr3iz

vociferous/quiet


----------



## HOBOcs

warm / cool


----------



## Gr3iz

xylophone/piccolo


----------



## 2twenty2

Yahoo / Youtube


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/sashay


----------



## cwwozniak

after / before


----------



## Gr3iz

bargain/rip-off


----------



## cwwozniak

chaste / promiscuous


----------



## Gr3iz

delighted/displeased


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## cwwozniak

flatter / insult


----------



## dotty999

give/receive


----------



## 2twenty2

hole / whole


----------



## cwwozniak

insipid / appetizing


----------



## dotty999

jittery/calm


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/lose


----------



## dotty999

later/sooner


----------



## 2twenty2

move / stay


----------



## dotty999

no/yes


----------



## 2twenty2

open / close


----------



## dotty999

plain/patterned


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/napkin


----------



## dotty999

remember/forget


----------



## Gr3iz

striped/plaid


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

unbalanced/stable


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## cwwozniak

west / east


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zither/tuba


----------



## cwwozniak

absorbs / emits


----------



## Gr3iz

bib/diaper


----------



## cwwozniak

cautious / reckless


----------



## dotty999

dull/bright


----------



## Gr3iz

energetic/listless


----------



## dotty999

found/lost


----------



## Gr3iz

gloomy/cheerful


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

irate/pleased


----------



## cwwozniak

jokingly / seriously


----------



## Gr3iz

keg/pint


----------



## cwwozniak

long / short


----------



## Gr3iz

minute/gigantic


----------



## cwwozniak

noon / midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

ocular/auditory


----------



## dotty999

permanent/temporary


----------



## Gr3iz

question/answer


----------



## cwwozniak

rubber / glue


----------



## Gr3iz

superior/inferior


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrella/diving board


----------



## 2twenty2

vault / vat


----------



## cwwozniak

worsen / improve


----------



## 2twenty2

Xlarge / Xsmall


----------



## cwwozniak

yesterday / tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/button


----------



## cwwozniak

applaud / boo


----------



## Gr3iz

bolt/nut


----------



## cwwozniak

covered / exposed


----------



## Gr3iz

double/halve


----------



## cwwozniak

eventful / boring


----------



## Gr3iz

flute/bass guitar


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

harmony/discord


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/despondent


----------



## cwwozniak

knotty / clear


----------



## Gr3iz

lesser/greater


----------



## cwwozniak

most / least


----------



## Gr3iz

Neanderthal/Cro-Magnon


----------



## cwwozniak

ostracize / welcome


----------



## 2twenty2

play / toil


----------



## Gr3iz

quench/deprive


----------



## dotty999

rear/front


----------



## 2twenty2

sit / stand


----------



## cwwozniak

transient / continuous


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear/trench coat


----------



## cwwozniak

victorious / defeated


----------



## Gr3iz

whiskey/beer


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't like "X" my dear? ;-)

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## dotty999

got that right! 

annoy/please


----------



## Gr3iz

bullet/bandage


----------



## dotty999

closed/open


----------



## Gr3iz

drown/incinerate


----------



## dotty999

end/commence


----------



## Gr3iz

felled/grew


----------



## cwwozniak

gutsy / cautious


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## cwwozniak

interior / exterior 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

kindly / mean


----------



## dotty999

leave/arrive


----------



## cwwozniak

motionless / hyperactive


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

olfactory/visual


----------



## cwwozniak

powerful / weak


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rapid / slow

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

taut/slack


----------



## Gr3iz

usual/variant


----------



## dotty999

verbal/written


----------



## Gr3iz

wool/nylon


----------



## 2twenty2

X / A


----------



## Gr3iz

yoyo/pogo stick


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / museum


----------



## dotty999

A - advantage/disadvantage


----------



## cwwozniak

backwards / forward


----------



## Gr3iz

central/distributed


----------



## cwwozniak

dark / light

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

entertain/disappoint

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday pal!


----------



## dotty999

further/closer

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

ground / whole


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

interior/exterior

Hiya Sweetie!


----------



## cwwozniak

justified / ragged


----------



## Gr3iz

kitten/puppy


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## Gr3iz

morning/evening


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

optimistic/pessimistic


----------



## dotty999

patterned/plain


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / begin


----------



## cwwozniak

rough /smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

solid/stratified


----------



## dotty999

tender/tough


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrella/bathing suit


----------



## dotty999

opposite of umbrella, bathing suit?


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah! One you use to keep the water off you. The other you use to get wet! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

we think differently, sorry, your entry is wrong!


----------



## Gr3iz

I stand by my answer. If anyone else agrees with you, I'll change it ...


----------



## cwwozniak

I ain't pickin' sides on this one. 

utopian/dystopian <- For players that agree with Dotty

victim/assailant <- For players that agree with Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

whimper/scream


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday/tomorrow


----------



## HOBOcs

Zag/Zig



dotty999 said:


> we think differently, sorry, your entry is wrong!


LOL Mark I understand your thought process.... but.......


----------



## Gr3iz

Apple/HP


----------



## cwwozniak

boisterous, reserved


----------



## Gr3iz

cheer/boo


----------



## dotty999

dull/bright


----------



## cwwozniak

even / crooked

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

F - funny/serious

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

grin / frown


----------



## dotty999

happy / sad


----------



## Gr3iz

Interstate/Intrastate


----------



## cwwozniak

join / split


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/spoon


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## Gr3iz

mackerel/Cornish Game Hen


----------



## HOBOcs

never/always

evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

ogre/leprechaun


----------



## dotty999

past/present


----------



## Gr3iz

quick/slow


----------



## cwwozniak

rapidly / slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

slid/rolled


----------



## cwwozniak

trite / relevant


----------



## Gr3iz

upper ball joint/lower ball joint


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

wren/vulture


----------



## HOBOcs

xyz/abc


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## HOBOcs

zig/zag


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn/oak tree


----------



## cwwozniak

borrow / return


----------



## Gr3iz

chubby/slender


----------



## cwwozniak

doubt/belief


----------



## Gr3iz

erudite/ignorant


----------



## cwwozniak

factual / fictional


----------



## Gr3iz

grab/release


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

ignorant/savvy


----------



## dotty999

jolly / miserable


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow


----------



## cwwozniak

leaning / straight


----------



## Gr3iz

meek/forceful


----------



## cwwozniak

natural / implants


----------



## Gr3iz

olfactory/auditory


----------



## dotty999

pretty/ugly


----------



## cwwozniak

quintessential/substandard


----------



## Gr3iz

required/optional


----------



## cwwozniak

same/different


----------



## dotty999

trivial/important


----------



## Gr3iz

universal/local


----------



## cwwozniak

vulnerable/protected


----------



## Gr3iz

went/came


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## Gr3iz

You don't like "X", do you? ;-)

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

apply/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

bath/shower


----------



## dotty999

calm/stressed


----------



## Gr3iz

drama/comedy


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## Gr3iz

final/initial


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## cwwozniak

hairy/bald

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

informal/formal

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

judicious/foolish


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

letter/number


----------



## cwwozniak

moistened/dried


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## cwwozniak

opened/closed


----------



## Gr3iz

politician's statement/truth


----------



## cwwozniak

quote/paraphrase

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rebate/surcharge

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

simplify/complicate


----------



## Gr3iz

television/theater


----------



## dotty999

useless/useful


----------



## Gr3iz

vital/insignificant


----------



## cwwozniak

widest/narrowest


----------



## Gr3iz

XL/XS


----------



## cwwozniak

yokel/sophisticate 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

A - absent/present


----------



## cwwozniak

behind/ahead

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

clean/dirty

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

dense/light


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## Gr3iz

forest/meadow


----------



## dotty999

going/coming


----------



## Gr3iz

hilly/flat


----------



## dotty999

immediately/later


----------



## Gr3iz

jellied/solidified


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

lend/borrow


----------



## dotty999

mad/sane


----------



## Gr3iz

nervous/serene


----------



## cwwozniak

occasionally/frequently


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## Gr3iz

quarrel/make-up sex


----------



## cwwozniak

redundant/unique


----------



## Gr3iz

succinct/verbose


----------



## cwwozniak

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

unkempt/orderly


----------



## cwwozniak

vacant/occupied


----------



## Gr3iz

water/sand


----------



## mithilaa

xenophobic/xenomaniac


----------



## Gr3iz

yuppie/hippie


----------



## indeepcrap

zestful/lethargic


----------



## Gr3iz

albatross/bird of paradise


----------



## indeepcrap

berate/encourage


----------



## Gr3iz

chocolate/vanilla


----------



## dotty999

dark / light


----------



## Gr3iz

entry/exit


----------



## cwwozniak

finest/coarsest


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## cwwozniak

hone/dull

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer

hi chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

jerky/smooth


----------



## dotty999

kind/harsh


----------



## Gr3iz

luxury/poverty


----------



## cwwozniak

moisten/desiccate


----------



## Gr3iz

nocturnal/diurnal


----------



## dotty999

often/rarely


----------



## Gr3iz

partly/mostly


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rising/falling


----------



## Gr3iz

shoe/hat


----------



## cwwozniak

temperamental/tranquil


----------



## dotty999

unusual/common


----------



## cwwozniak

vacuum/pressurized


----------



## dotty999

W - wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## cwwozniak

your's/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

active/dormant


----------



## dotty999

B - bad/good


----------



## cwwozniak

confident/unsure


----------



## dotty999

D - dead/alive


----------



## cwwozniak

emit/absorb


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## Gr3iz

gallop/walk


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

Indian/cowboy


----------



## cwwozniak

jammed/moving


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## cwwozniak

last/first


----------



## Gr3iz

mile/kilometer


----------



## cwwozniak

nascent/established


----------



## Gr3iz

often/seldom


----------



## cwwozniak

passive/active


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## cwwozniak

raw/cooked


----------



## dotty999

simple/difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

throw/catch


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower


----------



## Gr3iz

virtual/actual


----------



## cwwozniak

waning/waxing


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

Y - young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## Gr3iz

belated/premature


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## Gr3iz

depart/arrive


----------



## cwwozniak

expert / novice


----------



## dotty999

fact/fiction


----------



## Gr3iz

grow/shrink


----------



## cwwozniak

humid/arid


----------



## Gr3iz

interrogative/imperative


----------



## cwwozniak

jaded/eager


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## cwwozniak

loved/hated


----------



## Gr3iz

mother/father


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle


----------



## dotty999

past/present


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/raucous


----------



## cwwozniak

rotund/slender

Hi, Mark! Happy End of Workweek!


----------



## Gr3iz

superb/lackluster

Hiya pal! My end of the workweek was about 6 weeks ago. At least for the rest of the year ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

titillating/boring


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey/hummingbird


----------



## cwwozniak

cwwozniak said:


> titillating/boring





Gr3iz said:


> turkey/hummingbird


Maybe someone has turkey dinner on their mind today?


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops! I'm still thawing mine!!! ;-) Happy Thanksgiving pal!

uneven/smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

voluminous/minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

willingly/grudgingly


----------



## 2twenty2

X-chromosome / Y-chromosome


----------



## cwwozniak

Yea / Nay


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

ark / yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

book/movie


----------



## cwwozniak

candid / posed

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

early / late


----------



## Gr3iz

flute/harp

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

gold / lead


----------



## cwwozniak

harmony / dissonance


----------



## dotty999

interior/exterior


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## Gr3iz

latitude/longitude


----------



## dotty999

man/woman


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## dotty999

off/on


----------



## 2twenty2

push / pull


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## cwwozniak

rose / fell


----------



## Gr3iz

stereo/monophonic


----------



## 2twenty2

tin / steel


----------



## dotty999

undressed/clothed


----------



## Gr3iz

various/single


----------



## dotty999

woman/man


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

yell / whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## 2twenty2

abort / start


----------



## Gr3iz

belly/butt


----------



## cwwozniak

canned / fresh


----------



## 2twenty2

dead / alive


----------



## Gr3iz

entrance/egress


----------



## dotty999

female/male


----------



## cwwozniak

grand / modest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

intense / mild


----------



## 2twenty2

jail / freedom


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

laser/floodlight


----------



## dotty999

more/less


----------



## Gr3iz

north/south


----------



## dotty999

odd/even


----------



## Gr3iz

polygamy, monogamy


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

read/write


----------



## cwwozniak

silence / noise

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

true/false

I'd like to say it's a good afternoon but it's actually stormy windy weather so I've had to stay home all day!


----------



## cwwozniak

ubiquitous/rare

It's cold (30 deg F), sunny, and breezy by me.


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid



cwwozniak said:


> ubiquitous/rare
> 
> It's cold (30 deg F), sunny, and breezy by me.


Here: windy, 30F feels like 14F, sunny


----------



## cwwozniak

windy/calm


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation 

Good evening Chuck! Happy Friday!


----------



## 2twenty2

yell / whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## dotty999

ample/few


----------



## Gr3iz

barge/kayak


----------



## dotty999

close/open


----------



## Gr3iz

drama/comedy

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

extra/less

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

fragile/sturdy


----------



## dotty999

genuine/fake


----------



## Gr3iz

half/full


----------



## dotty999

internal/external


----------



## Gr3iz

jump/duck


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

limp/strut


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## Gr3iz

neutron/proton


----------



## dotty999

outside/inside


----------



## Gr3iz

plural/singular


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / begin


----------



## dotty999

real/imaginary


----------



## cwwozniak

sweet/sour


----------



## dotty999

tiny/huge


----------



## Gr3iz

unique/common


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / small


----------



## cwwozniak

wasteful / conservative


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/aircraft carrier


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## 2twenty2

all / none


----------



## cwwozniak

bunched/loose


----------



## 2twenty2

chill / warm


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## cwwozniak

effortless/difficult


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## Gr3iz

gallon/liter


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

island/continent


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## cwwozniak

killjoy/reveler


----------



## Gr3iz

land/sea


----------



## cwwozniak

manageable/unruly


----------



## Gr3iz

naughty/nice


----------



## HOBOcs

over/under


----------



## Gr3iz

private/public


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## cwwozniak

random/predictable


----------



## 2twenty2

serene / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

tardy/early


----------



## 2twenty2

uptight / calm


----------



## dotty999

vast/tiny


----------



## cwwozniak

waxing/waning

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

yonder / close


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/tornado


----------



## cwwozniak

abstain/indulge

Hi, Mark! Happy Friday!


----------



## dotty999

begin/end

Hi Chuck, Mark


----------



## cwwozniak

cultivated/wild 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

deep/shallow


----------



## Gr3iz

exact/approximate


----------



## cwwozniak

fine/coarse


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## cwwozniak

heathen/religious


----------



## dotty999

inertia/vitality


----------



## cwwozniak

jerky/smooth


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

lion/lamb


----------



## dotty999

mad/sane


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## Gr3iz

plentiful/scarce


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

rare/ubiquitous


----------



## dotty999

spend/save


----------



## Gr3iz

thrifty/lavish


----------



## dotty999

unusual/common


----------



## HOBOcs

violent/peaceful


----------



## Gr3iz

wren/eagle


----------



## 2twenty2

xbox / p24


----------



## Gr3iz

youth/senior


----------



## dotty999

zealous/indifferent


----------



## Gr3iz

approximately/exactly


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

delicate/rugged


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## Gr3iz

fallacy/truth


----------



## 2twenty2

garbage / treasure


----------



## dotty999

hot/cold


----------



## 2twenty2

ink / pencil


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/miserable


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

loud/quiet


----------



## 2twenty2

minor / major


----------



## Gr3iz

noisy/serene


----------



## 2twenty2

offer / deny


----------



## Gr3iz

parent/child


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour


----------



## Gr3iz

tipsy/sober


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

volunteer/recruit


----------



## 2twenty2

wet / dry


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Ray/thermal image


----------



## dotty999

Y - yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## 2twenty2

abort / continue


----------



## Gr3iz

belt/suspenders


----------



## dotty999

crazy/sane


----------



## Gr3iz

dusty/spotless


----------



## cwwozniak

extended/retracted


----------



## Gr3iz

fireman/arsonist


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hat/boots


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledge/ignorance

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

loathsome/lovable


----------



## dotty999

mean/kind


----------



## Gr3iz

nanny/billy


----------



## cwwozniak

oven/freezer


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

witty/corny


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

We lost "X" again ,,, ;-)

alien/familiar


----------



## 2twenty2

bully / pacifist


----------



## dotty999

continue /end


----------



## 2twenty2

doubt / assurance


----------



## dotty999

evening / morning


----------



## Gr3iz

Florida/Alaska


----------



## cwwozniak

giant/dwarf

Hi, Dotty, 2t2, and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

hairpin/sweeping (re: turns)


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

lie / truth


----------



## cwwozniak

mine/yours


----------



## dotty999

new /old


----------



## cwwozniak

occlude/open


----------



## dotty999

punish/reward


----------



## 2twenty2

queen / king


----------



## cwwozniak

rested/exhausted


----------



## Gr3iz

separate/combined


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

voluntary/mandatory


----------



## dotty999

wonderful/dreadful


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box One/PlayStation 4


----------



## 2twenty2

young / old


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/safari


----------



## 2twenty2

abort / continue


----------



## cwwozniak

below/above

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

crow / hummingbird


----------



## cwwozniak

dry/sweet (wines)


----------



## 2twenty2

early / late


----------



## Gr3iz

fall/spring

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

gentle/rough


----------



## Gr3iz

hoof/mouth


----------



## 2twenty2

infest / fumigate ?


----------



## cwwozniak

junk/investment (bond ratings)


----------



## 2twenty2

kipper / whale


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## Gr3iz

mineral/vegetable


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangular


----------



## dotty999

peaceful/noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

quill/ballpoint


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

silence/cacophony


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

unable/capable


----------



## 2twenty2

vest / coat


----------



## Gr3iz

water/steam


----------



## 2twenty2

X / A


----------



## Gr3iz

yolk/white


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / clydesdale


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## Gr3iz

ball/chain


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken / vulture


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## Gr3iz

empty/full


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

harp/piano


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / motel


----------



## Gr3iz

janitor/CEO


----------



## 2twenty2

koala bear / grizzly bear


----------



## Gr3iz

sardine/right whale
----Sorry----
lemon/melon


----------



## 2twenty2

😲 Mark you got a booboo


midget / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!

nightshirt/suit


----------



## 2twenty2

office / outhouse


----------



## Gr3iz

parole/electric chair


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

stalwart/disloyal


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform/uneven


----------



## dotty999

vote/abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

wither/thrive


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / jet


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn/oak tree


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## 2twenty2

chimp / neanderthal


----------



## Gr3iz

depth/height


----------



## dotty999

escape/capture


----------



## 2twenty2

feral / domesticated


----------



## Gr3iz

glib/sincere


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## 2twenty2

introvert / extrovert


----------



## Gr3iz

jubilant/despondent


----------



## 2twenty2

kinky / straight


----------



## Gr3iz

loose/taut


----------



## 2twenty2

magic / reality


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

odd/even


----------



## dotty999

perfect / flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quiescent/active


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

strike/gutter ball


----------



## 2twenty2

tense / relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

united/divided


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

wasted/utilized


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/desert


----------



## cwwozniak

accelerate/decelerate


----------



## 2twenty2

belch / backfire


----------



## cwwozniak

combine/separate


----------



## 2twenty2

dumb / intelligent


----------



## cwwozniak

eventful/boring


----------



## dotty999

forever/never


----------



## cwwozniak

give/take


----------



## Gr3iz

heal/wound


----------



## dotty999

increase/decrease


----------



## Gr3iz

jam/clear


----------



## cwwozniak

keep/discard


----------



## dotty999

leave/arrive


----------



## Gr3iz

merry/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

novice / professional


----------



## Gr3iz

overt/hidden


----------



## 2twenty2

port / starboard


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## 2twenty2

raft / yacht


----------



## Gr3iz

scissors/knife


----------



## cwwozniak

tails/heads


----------



## Gr3iz

united/divided


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / docile


----------



## Gr3iz

whetstone/brick


----------



## 2twenty2

xeroxes / traces


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / infinity


----------



## Gr3iz

abundance/dearth


----------



## cwwozniak

butler/maid


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

chin / forehead


----------



## dotty999

drowsy/alert


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## dotty999

funny/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

great/mediocre


----------



## cwwozniak

hire/fire


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## 2twenty2

jackal / great dane


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

leeward/windward


----------



## 2twenty2

mince / dice


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / round


----------



## Gr3iz

private/public


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

risque/priggish


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## 2twenty2

true / false


----------



## Gr3iz

unhealthy/salubrious


----------



## cwwozniak

vacant/occupied


----------



## Gr3iz

write/read


----------



## 2twenty2

Xerox / X-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

Yankee/Rebel


----------



## dotty999

zoom/decelerate


----------



## cwwozniak

acidic/alkaline

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

balloon/cannon ball


----------



## cwwozniak

covered/exposed

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## dotty999

deaf/hearing

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

effortless/difficult

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## cwwozniak

ground/whole


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## cwwozniak

inferior/superior


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## dotty999

lethargic/energetic


----------



## cwwozniak

many/few


----------



## dotty999

never /always


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle

Hey Chuck! Hi Dotty.


----------



## 2twenty2

path / highway


----------



## Gr3iz

quick/slow


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

seller/buyer


----------



## cwwozniak

shallow/deep


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## cwwozniak

utopian/dystopian


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable / fruit


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

young /old


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/jungle


----------



## dotty999

agree/disagree


----------



## Gr3iz

barter/sell


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

double/halve


----------



## dotty999

even/odd


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

big/small


----------



## Gr3iz

Close, but no cigar ... ;-) We're going alphabetically. Your first word should have started with "F".

flagrant/unobtrusive


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## 2twenty2

hard / soft


----------



## dotty999

interior/exterior


----------



## Gr3iz

just/unfair


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

hot/cold


----------



## Gr3iz

After "J" comes "K" ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

listen/see


----------



## dotty999

messy/tidy


----------



## 2twenty2

🌙 night / day ☀


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

pretty / ugly


----------



## dotty999

question/reply


----------



## Gr3iz

responsible/feckless


----------



## 2twenty2

sad / happy


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

under/over


----------



## dotty999

verbally/written


----------



## Gr3iz

wax/wane


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

Don't like X, eh?

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

Arm / leg


----------



## Gr3iz

boy/girl


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## Gr3iz

dryad/naiad


----------



## dotty999

even/odd


----------



## Gr3iz

fried/baked


----------



## dotty999

gigantic/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

happiness/sorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

income/expense


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/spork


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## Gr3iz

mild/severe


----------



## dotty999

nude/clothed


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quartet/symphony orchestra


----------



## dotty999

real/fake


----------



## Gr3iz

smart/stupid


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / beautiful


----------



## dotty999

vote/abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

western/eastern


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / xerox


----------



## cwwozniak

yokel/sophisticate


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/gale


----------



## cwwozniak

adorable / despicable


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## cwwozniak

calloused/supple


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty / clean


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## 2twenty2

full / empty


----------



## cwwozniak

grasp/release


----------



## dotty999

hinder/help


----------



## Gr3iz

idiot/genius


----------



## dotty999

junior/senior


----------



## Gr3iz

kangaroo/elephant


----------



## cwwozniak

languish/flourish


----------



## Gr3iz

morose/cheerful


----------



## dotty999

night/day


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## dotty999

polite/rude


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/loud


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

strict/loose


----------



## cwwozniak

tropic/arctic


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## Gr3iz

venerable/disreputable


----------



## dotty999

waste/save


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## dotty999

Y - yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## cwwozniak

additive/subtractive


----------



## Gr3iz

balloon/sinker


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## cwwozniak

doubled/halved


----------



## dotty999

even/odd


----------



## Gr3iz

fart/burp


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

harp/piano


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

king / queen


----------



## Gr3iz

longitude/latitude


----------



## 2twenty2

music / movie


----------



## cwwozniak

natural/artificial 

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

outside/inside

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

proud/ashamed

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

rustic/modern


----------



## dotty999

small/large


----------



## Gr3iz

tied/loose


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## 2twenty2

white / black


----------



## Gr3iz

x-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## 2twenty2

air / vacuum


----------



## dotty999

bold/timid


----------



## Gr3iz

charming/disgusting


----------



## cwwozniak

digital/analog


----------



## dotty999

even/odd


----------



## cwwozniak

fancy/plain


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

haggard/fresh


----------



## cwwozniak

install/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

justice/corruption


----------



## 2twenty2

kiss / hug


----------



## cwwozniak

leaky/watertight


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## cwwozniak

neutral/biased


----------



## Gr3iz

origination/destination


----------



## cwwozniak

prevent/allow


----------



## 2twenty2

quake / tsunami


----------



## Gr3iz

relieve/annoy


----------



## dotty999

show/hide


----------



## 2twenty2

tidy / messy


----------



## cwwozniak

unctuous/genuine


----------



## Gr3iz

verdant/bleak


----------



## dotty999

wavy/straight


----------



## Gr3iz

XL/XS


----------



## 2twenty2

yard / field


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## dotty999

add/subtract


----------



## 2twenty2

bag / box


----------



## Gr3iz

Cute/ugly


----------



## 2twenty2

darn / sew


----------



## Gr3iz

ease/difficulty


----------



## cwwozniak

falling/rising


----------



## Gr3iz

great/lackluster


----------



## 2twenty2

hard / soft


----------



## Gr3iz

intake/exhaust


----------



## cwwozniak

justified/inexcusable

Hi, Mark and 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

kibbles/bits

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

landlord/tennant


----------



## Gr3iz

microscope/telescope


----------



## cwwozniak

never/always


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

onion / garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

peach/watermelon


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## 2twenty2

river / stream


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

tea/coffee


----------



## 2twenty2

uphill / downhill


----------



## cwwozniak

viable/dead

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

write/print


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

xxlarge / xxsmall


----------



## Gr3iz

yesterday/tomorrow

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

zombie / robot


----------



## Gr3iz

AM/FM


----------



## 2twenty2

breath / suffocate


----------



## Gr3iz

calamitous/serendipitous


----------



## 2twenty2

dog / cat


----------



## Gr3iz

empirical/theoretical


----------



## dotty999

famous/unknown


----------



## 2twenty2

gown / slacks


----------



## Gr3iz

hamburger/hot dog


----------



## 2twenty2

intel / amd


----------



## Gr3iz

jiggly/solid


----------



## 2twenty2

know / ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lift/press


----------



## 2twenty2

most / least


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody/somebody


----------



## 2twenty2

owl / hawk


----------



## Gr3iz

predator/prey


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## dotty999

real/fake


----------



## 2twenty2

same / different


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / beautiful


----------



## Gr3iz

vex/appease


----------



## 2twenty2

wide / narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

yell / whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/amble


----------



## 2twenty2

ark / yacht


----------



## cwwozniak

bake / freeze


----------



## 2twenty2

color / bland


----------



## cwwozniak

dullard / scholar


----------



## Gr3iz

echo/deadened


----------



## 2twenty2

first / last


----------



## cwwozniak

gentile / Jewish


----------



## Gr3iz

hardware/software


----------



## 2twenty2

insert / eject


----------



## Gr3iz

join/separate


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

knee / elbow


----------



## cwwozniak

likable / hated


----------



## 2twenty2

muted / loud


----------



## cwwozniak

never / always


----------



## 2twenty2

oppressed / free


----------



## cwwozniak

previous / upcoming


----------



## 2twenty2

quail / pheasant Oops

quit / start


----------



## Gr3iz

Not sure they are really opposites. I believe they are actually related ...

rooster/hen


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Not sure they are really opposites. I believe they are actually related ...


😲 Oops. I fixed it

tea / coffee


----------



## dotty999

unusual/common


----------



## 2twenty2

valley / plateau


----------



## cwwozniak

west / east


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

youngster/old fart

Hi Dotty! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Dotty!

zit / boil


----------



## Gr3iz

alphabetical/chronological


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl / plate


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty / clean


----------



## Gr3iz

early/tardy


----------



## dotty999

funny/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

glorious/miserable


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## dotty999

junior/senior


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## 2twenty2

little / large


----------



## Gr3iz

musket/machine gun


----------



## 2twenty2

nunchuks / bolo


----------



## dotty999

odd/even


----------



## 2twenty2

port / bay


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

red/green


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

true/disloyal


----------



## 2twenty2

universal / limited


----------



## Gr3iz

very/somewhat


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## cwwozniak

Youngest/Oldest


----------



## Gr3iz

Zoologist/astrophysicist


----------



## cwwozniak

ancient/modern


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## cwwozniak

bachelor/husband


----------



## dotty999

colourful/bland


----------



## cwwozniak

doable/impossible


----------



## dotty999

eager/disinterested


----------



## 2twenty2

floor / ceiling


----------



## cwwozniak

goose/gander


----------



## 2twenty2

hotel / motel


----------



## dotty999

insert/remove


----------



## RT

justifiable/indefensible


----------



## Gr3iz

kinky/Victorian


----------



## cwwozniak

largesse/stinginess


----------



## Gr3iz

maintain/neglect


----------



## 2twenty2

north / south


----------



## Gr3iz

oppose/assist


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## cwwozniak

quelled/assisted

Hi, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

refund/charge

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

sad / happy


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

united/separate


----------



## cwwozniak

vital/unimportant


----------



## Gr3iz

write/read


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## Gr3iz

yea/nay


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

arm/leg


----------



## cwwozniak

best/worst


----------



## Gr3iz

cow/chicken (or was that chikin?)


----------



## cwwozniak

dapper/scruffy


----------



## Gr3iz

earnest/apathetic


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen / thawed


----------



## Gr3iz

genteel/uncouth


----------



## 2twenty2

harmful / safe


----------



## Gr3iz

inert/active


----------



## 2twenty2

jog / walk


----------



## cwwozniak

knack/inability 

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

longitude/latitude


----------



## cwwozniak

mine/yours


----------



## Gr3iz

nine/six


----------



## dotty999

how is nine the opposite of 6? 

odd/even


----------



## cwwozniak

passionate/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

dotty999 said:


> how is nine the opposite of 6?


Flip it over ... ;-)

quell/foster


----------



## cwwozniak

rounded/exact


----------



## Gr3iz

slot/tab


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

uppermost/lowest


----------



## cwwozniak

valuable/worthless


----------



## Gr3iz

wax/wane


----------



## dotty999

Y - yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

add / subtract


----------



## dotty999

begin/end


----------



## Gr3iz

chaos/organized


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

ebullient/depressed


----------



## 2twenty2

fun / boring


----------



## Gr3iz

garbage/treasure


----------



## dotty999

huge/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

ivory/ebony


----------



## dotty999

joking/serious


----------



## 2twenty2

ketch / rowboat


----------



## Gr3iz

livid/genial


----------



## cwwozniak

mighty/weak


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

obtuse/acute


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quantity/quality


----------



## dotty999

reveal/hide


----------



## Gr3iz

stretch/contract


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

unfit/healthy


----------



## cwwozniak

variable/constant

Hey, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

we/they

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## dotty999

X - Xenophobic/Xenophilou


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## dotty999

accept/refuse


----------



## Gr3iz

black/white


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## Gr3iz

delicate/robust


----------



## dotty999

early/late


----------



## Gr3iz

frail/healthy


----------



## dotty999

genuine/fake


----------



## Gr3iz

hill/vale


----------



## dotty999

inside/ outside


----------



## Gr3iz

join/disconnect


----------



## 2twenty2

knee / elbow


----------



## Gr3iz

lover/spouse


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## Gr3iz

near/distant


----------



## dotty999

outer/inner


----------



## Gr3iz

peak/valley


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rough/smooth


----------



## dotty999

sooner/later


----------



## Gr3iz

think/act


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## Gr3iz

violent/gentle


----------



## cwwozniak

wanton/prudish


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

youngster/septuagenarian


----------



## dotty999

zoom/withdraw


----------



## cwwozniak

approach/withdraw

Hi Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

bold / meek


----------



## cwwozniak

correct/wrong


----------



## Gr3iz

doe/buck


----------



## cwwozniak

extreme/modest


----------



## 2twenty2

frequent / rarely


----------



## cwwozniak

gap/touching


----------



## Gr3iz

haggard/healthy


----------



## cwwozniak

intense/mild


----------



## 2twenty2

join / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

kine/equine


----------



## cwwozniak

lasting/fleeting


----------



## Gr3iz

master/pupil

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

obsolete/contemporary


----------



## dotty999

plenty/few


----------



## Gr3iz

quadruple/quarter


----------



## cwwozniak

rickety/sturdy


----------



## dotty999

same/different


----------



## cwwozniak

throw/catch


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## cwwozniak

vented/sealed


----------



## 2twenty2

when / where


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## dotty999

yours / mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / clydesdale


----------



## dotty999

annoy/please


----------



## Gr3iz

bake/freeze


----------



## cwwozniak

canned/fresh


----------



## 2twenty2

drunk / sober


----------



## cwwozniak

effervescent/flat


----------



## 2twenty2

flaw / perfect


----------



## cwwozniak

go/come


----------



## dotty999

home/away

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

internally/externally 

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

jam/clear


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## dotty999

lower/higher


----------



## 2twenty2

moon / sun


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## 2twenty2

oblong / square


----------



## cwwozniak

passive / aggressive 

Hi, Dotty and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

quiet / noisy


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth

Hi Chuck, 2t2


----------



## Gr3iz

string/hawser


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## 2twenty2

useless / useful


----------



## dotty999

verbal/written


----------



## 2twenty2

windy / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

Y - yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/button


----------



## dotty999

add/subtract


----------



## Gr3iz

bird/fish


----------



## dotty999

close/open


----------



## Gr3iz

delicate/sturdy


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

farsighted/nearsighted


----------



## dotty999

genuine/fake


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/sick


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack/Jill


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

lackadaisical/energetic


----------



## dotty999

male/female


----------



## Gr3iz

nonsense/fact


----------



## dotty999

ongoing/finished


----------



## Gr3iz

piquant/bland


----------



## 2twenty2

quaint / new


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

silent/raucous


----------



## dotty999

true/false

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

ultimatum/suggestion

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

verbal/written

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

wide/narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off

Hiya Dotty! Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

yonder / near


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## dotty999

apart/close


----------



## 2twenty2

bare / covered


----------



## dotty999

close/distant


----------



## Gr3iz

dainty/repulsive


----------



## 2twenty2

evening / morning


----------



## Gr3iz

farmhouse/penthouse


----------



## cwwozniak

gentle/rough



Gr3iz said:


> farmhouse/penthouse


Images of Eva Gabor and Eddie Albert popped into my mind.


----------



## Gr3iz

home/away



cwwozniak said:


> Images of Eva Gabor and Eddie Albert popped into my mind


My inspiration, in this case ... ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/ragged right


----------



## 2twenty2

kowtow / abhor


----------



## Gr3iz

lovely/ugly


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## Gr3iz

normal/strange


----------



## dotty999

outside/inside


----------



## 2twenty2

poor / rich


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## 2twenty2

raft / yacht


----------



## dotty999

sudden / planned


----------



## cwwozniak

teacher/student


----------



## 2twenty2

upset / calm


----------



## cwwozniak

virtuous/libertine

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

woman / man


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/numeric


----------



## dotty999

bland/tasty


----------



## Gr3iz

crisp/soggy


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## 2twenty2

ear / nose


----------



## Gr3iz

fail/succeed


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

hippy/admiral


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## Gr3iz

jiggly/firm


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

lose/locate


----------



## dotty999

more/less


----------



## cwwozniak

neutral/biased

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

open/closed

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

paste/cut


----------



## Gr3iz

quarter/quadruple

Hey Chuck! Hiya Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

remove/add

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

satin/sandpaper


----------



## 2twenty2

tyke / senior


----------



## dotty999

undo/fasten


----------



## cwwozniak

viscous/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

write/read


----------



## 2twenty2

Xray / Xerox


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zig / zag


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## 2twenty2

bold / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

chilled/warmed


----------



## dotty999

damp/dry


----------



## cwwozniak

expert/novice


----------



## 2twenty2

fizzy / flat


----------



## cwwozniak

grim/happy


----------



## Gr3iz

heavyweight/featherweight


----------



## cwwozniak

inclined/horizontal


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/free


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## Gr3iz

me/you


----------



## cwwozniak

nonsensical/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

optical/aural


----------



## 2twenty2

peace / war


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly/sluggishly


----------



## dotty999

remember/forget


----------



## Gr3iz

static/dynamic


----------



## dotty999

truth/lie


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / beautiful


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## 2twenty2

wide / narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

Y - young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## dotty999

aloof/friendly


----------



## Gr3iz

belly/butt


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## 2twenty2

dry / wet


----------



## Gr3iz

ecstatic/depressed


----------



## cwwozniak

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

grim/cheery


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## cwwozniak

intense/mild


----------



## 2twenty2

june / january


----------



## Gr3iz

kiln/freezer


----------



## dotty999

low/high


----------



## Gr3iz

mile/kilometer


----------



## dotty999

next/previous


----------



## 2twenty2

oppression / freedom


----------



## cwwozniak

poor/wealthy


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/receiver


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## cwwozniak

simple/complex

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

upper/lower

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

verbal/written

Hi Chuck, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wax/wane

Good afternoon, my dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

X-chromosome / Y-chromosome


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## cwwozniak

apply/remove


----------



## 2twenty2

buy / sell


----------



## Gr3iz

cake/pie


----------



## cwwozniak

drain/fill

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

eat/drink

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

fill/empty


----------



## Gr3iz

green/red


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## cwwozniak

juicy/dry


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel

Hi Chuck! nearly bedtime for me


----------



## cwwozniak

lucid/incoherent 

Hi and Good Night, Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

move/static

last post for me, goodnight Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

novel/pamphlet


----------



## 2twenty2

opulence / poor


----------



## cwwozniak

porous/impervious

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

quit/proceed


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## Gr3iz

salient/minor


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

united/divided


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## cwwozniak

waste/conserve

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## dotty999

Y - yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## dotty999

A - annoy/please


----------



## Gr3iz

butterfly/caterpillar


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

dramatic/mundane


----------



## dotty999

even/odd


----------



## Gr3iz

fly/swim


----------



## cwwozniak

group/scatter


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/sickly


----------



## 2twenty2

is / isn't


----------



## cwwozniak

jokingly/seriously


----------



## 2twenty2

king / pauper


----------



## dotty999

lost/found


----------



## cwwozniak

mature/childish


----------



## Gr3iz

natural/artificial


----------



## dotty999

off/on


----------



## Gr3iz

push/tow


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

roast/boil


----------



## dotty999

smooth/rough


----------



## Gr3iz

trivial/significant


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## 2twenty2

vest / coat


----------



## Gr3iz

weary/rejuvenated


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / photograph


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## dotty999

apply/remove


----------



## 2twenty2

baboon / gorilla


----------



## Gr3iz

catch/release


----------



## 2twenty2

deep / shallow


----------



## Gr3iz

emperor/serf


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## Gr3iz

global/local


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

Intel/AMD


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## 2twenty2

loose / tight


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## cwwozniak

opening/closing

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

puny/strong

Hi Chuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

quantity/quality

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

rippled/smooth


----------



## dotty999

simple/difficult


----------



## cwwozniak

tough/tender


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## Gr3iz

verdant/sere


----------



## cwwozniak

wandering/stationary


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## cwwozniak

alkaline/acidic


----------



## Gr3iz

ball/stick


----------



## dotty999

closed/open


----------



## Gr3iz

desert/ocean


----------



## cwwozniak

evening/morning


----------



## Gr3iz

fresh/frozen


----------



## cwwozniak

ground/whole


----------



## Gr3iz

height/depth


----------



## cwwozniak

insidious/forthright


----------



## Gr3iz

judicious/imprudent


----------



## cwwozniak

kinked/straight


----------



## Gr3iz

lush/barren


----------



## dotty999

M - man/woman


----------



## cwwozniak

native/foreign

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

open/closed

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

punished/rewarded


----------



## Gr3iz

quit/resume


----------



## cwwozniak

rounded/exact


----------



## Gr3iz

stern/lenient


----------



## dotty999

trapped/free


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / beautiful


----------



## dotty999

verbal/written


----------



## 2twenty2

worn / new


----------



## Gr3iz

x-on/x-off


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/safari


----------



## cwwozniak

adulterated/pure


----------



## 2twenty2

bull / cow


----------



## shoff

con/pro


----------



## cwwozniak

dazed/clearheaded


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## shoff

forward/backward


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## shoff

Hyperactive/sedentary


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## shoff

judge/defendant


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## shoff

love/hate


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## shoff

Novice/Experienced


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## shoff

pudgy/skinny


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / resume


----------



## dotty999

remember/forget


----------



## 2twenty2

silk / burlap


----------



## Gr3iz

tarpaulin/handkerchief


----------



## shoff

unmatched/coordinated


----------



## Gr3iz

verisimilitude/improbability


----------



## shoff

willful/flexible


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

Y - young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## cwwozniak

above/below


----------



## Gr3iz

best/worst


----------



## shoff

Clever/irrational


----------



## Gr3iz

delicate/crude


----------



## shoff

elastic/firm


----------



## Gr3iz

filthy/immaculate


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/ill


----------



## cwwozniak

increasing/decreasing


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

liquid/gas


----------



## dotty999

man/woman


----------



## Gr3iz

nucleus/periphery


----------



## dotty999

outdoors/indoors


----------



## Gr3iz

physical/virtual


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

reverse/forward


----------



## dotty999

strong/weak


----------



## Gr3iz

tundra/equatorial rain forest


----------



## dotty999

unfortunately/thankfully


----------



## Gr3iz

volunteered/drafted


----------



## dotty999

watch/ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/raft


----------



## cwwozniak

yolk/albumen


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/gust

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

ample/few


----------



## Gr3iz

basic/advanced


----------



## dotty999

certain/unsure


----------



## Gr3iz

dormant/active


----------



## shoff

exquisite/grotesque


----------



## Gr3iz

foreign/domestic


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

husband/wife


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## Gr3iz

judicious/imprudent


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

leopard/dingo


----------



## cwwozniak

manmade/natural


----------



## 2twenty2

nocturnal / diurnal


----------



## cwwozniak

overture/finale


----------



## Gr3iz

piano/harp


----------



## cwwozniak

quintessential/inferior


----------



## Gr3iz

rectangular/oval


----------



## cwwozniak

safe/endangered


----------



## Gr3iz

tank/motorcycle


----------



## cwwozniak

uniform/irregular


----------



## Gr3iz

valiant/irresolute


----------



## dotty999

wavy/straight


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zorse/zebrinny


----------



## cwwozniak

afterthought/preplanned


----------



## Gr3iz

bigomy/monogamy


----------



## cwwozniak

capitulate/resist

Looks like I get to congratulate you on your new title.


----------



## Gr3iz

To use a very confusing vehicle name: Dodge/Ram ;-)

And you did, thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak

enclosed/open


----------



## Gr3iz

floor/ceiling


----------



## cwwozniak

graceful/clumsy


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/dart


----------



## dotty999

insert/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

J - jerk/shove


----------



## cwwozniak

knurled/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

leverage/impotence


----------



## dotty999

motionless/moving


----------



## Gr3iz

nonessential/vital


----------



## dotty999

opened/closed


----------



## Gr3iz

pointed/rounded


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rested/tired


----------



## Gr3iz

slim/plump


----------



## cwwozniak

taken/given


----------



## Gr3iz

unkempt/tidy


----------



## cwwozniak

victory/defeat


----------



## Gr3iz

whiskey/beer


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## dotty999

aloof/friendly


----------



## 2twenty2

box / bag


----------



## Gr3iz

chihuahua/leopard


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## cwwozniak

entrance/exit

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

fairy/troll


----------



## cwwozniak

gracefully/clumsily


----------



## Gr3iz

horrible/wonderful


----------



## dotty999

internal/external


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/centered


----------



## cwwozniak

klutzy/nimble


----------



## Gr3iz

limber/inflexible


----------



## dotty999

mini/maxi


----------



## cwwozniak

numbed/sensitized


----------



## HOBOcs

Outside/inside


----------



## cwwozniak

pale/tanned

Hi, Jim! Long time, no see. How are you?


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/boisterous


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

sequential/parallel


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## cwwozniak

underling/superior


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/worthless


----------



## cwwozniak

wet/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

attentive/oblivious

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bland/spicy


----------



## dotty999

curly/straight


----------



## cwwozniak

damage/repair


----------



## Gr3iz

energetic/lethargic


----------



## cwwozniak

faith/disbelief


----------



## dotty999

glum/happy

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

hardy/frail

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

informative/useless


----------



## dotty999

joking/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

kilt/overalls


----------



## cwwozniak

lagging/leading


----------



## Gr3iz

morsel/feast


----------



## cwwozniak

nitwit/genius


----------



## Gr3iz

old-fashioned/newfangled


----------



## cwwozniak

painted/bare


----------



## 2twenty2

queen / king


----------



## cwwozniak

raised/sunken


----------



## dotty999

sunny/dull


----------



## Gr3iz

tundra/jungle


----------



## dotty999

U - under/over


----------



## Gr3iz

variable/fixed


----------



## dotty999

waste/use


----------



## Gr3iz

xerography/shredder


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zed/alpha


----------



## 2twenty2

apples / oranges


----------



## Gr3iz

bravery/cowardice


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## cwwozniak

deduction/credit

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

east/west


----------



## dotty999

firm/soft


----------



## cwwozniak

give/take


----------



## Gr3iz

heavyweight/featherweight


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

Jekyll/Hyde


----------



## cwwozniak

kept/released


----------



## Gr3iz

longitude/latitude


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## Gr3iz

naked/dressed


----------



## dotty999

out/in


----------



## Gr3iz

probable/unlikely


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

raw / cooked


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## Gr3iz

tow/push


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## Gr3iz

victory/defeat


----------



## dotty999

warm/cool


----------



## cwwozniak

yell/whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## cwwozniak

above/below


----------



## Gr3iz

barren/fertile


----------



## dotty999

certain/unsure


----------



## Gr3iz

dormant/active


----------



## dotty999

easy/difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

fragmented/intact

Happy Birthday Dotty!


----------



## cwwozniak

given/taken

Happy Birthday, Dotty!!!


----------



## Gr3iz

have/had


----------



## HOBOcs

Initiate / Conclude


----------



## Gr3iz

jerk/shove


----------



## dotty999

keen / disinterested


----------



## cwwozniak

less/more


----------



## Gr3iz

man/woman


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## cwwozniak

obtuse/clear


----------



## Gr3iz

pine/oak


----------



## cwwozniak

quickly/lethargically


----------



## Gr3iz

realistic/idealistic


----------



## cwwozniak

shorten/lengthen


----------



## 2twenty2

tall / short


----------



## cwwozniak

unite/divide

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

Xon/Xoff


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## Gr3iz

bravery/cowardice


----------



## dotty999

close/open


----------



## cwwozniak

dark/light


----------



## Gr3iz

Edsel/Cobra GT


----------



## cwwozniak

Ford/Chevy


----------



## dotty999

good /bad


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/sewing needle


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## dotty999

jovial/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

kneel / stand


----------



## dotty999

lend/borrow


----------



## Gr3iz

manage/mishandle


----------



## cwwozniak

nondescript/distinctive


----------



## Gr3iz

original/copy


----------



## cwwozniak

print/original


----------



## Gr3iz

quiescent/active


----------



## cwwozniak

rooster/hen


----------



## Gr3iz

spend/save


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

uncertain/sure


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

weary/alert


----------



## 2twenty2

X / A


----------



## Gr3iz

Not quite sure I get that one, knuck ... ;-)

yellow/purple


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> *Not quite sure I get that one, knuck ... ;-)*
> 
> yellow/purple


My grey matter not working so good 

zero / zillion


----------



## dotty999

appear/vanish


----------



## RT

beauty/beast


----------



## Gr3iz

calculator/slide rule


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## Gr3iz

exciting/dull


----------



## dotty999

false/true


----------



## Gr3iz

gain/lose


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

intake/exhaust

Hey Dotty! C'mon and join us in the chat, and stay for the games ...


----------



## cwwozniak

jokingly/seriously


----------



## Gr3iz

kitten/puppy


----------



## dotty999

lovely/ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

Mother/father


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## Gr3iz

optional/standard


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / loud


----------



## Gr3iz

real/phony


----------



## HOBOcs

soft / rough


----------



## Gr3iz

tough/tender


----------



## cwwozniak

unkempt/groomed

Hi, Mark and Jim!


----------



## Gr3iz

vital/insignificant

Good evening Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

worship/despise


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box one/Playstation5


----------



## dotty999

Y - yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinity


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## Gr3iz

beneath/upon


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

drip/pour


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## Gr3iz

flimsy/sturdy


----------



## dotty999

gullible/perceptive


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/hatpin


----------



## cwwozniak

ignite/extinguish


----------



## Gr3iz

jolly/morose


----------



## cwwozniak

kinked/straight


----------



## Gr3iz

lengthy/brief


----------



## cwwozniak

mature/childish


----------



## Gr3iz

northwest/southeast


----------



## cwwozniak

occasionally/frequently


----------



## Gr3iz

probable/unlikely


----------



## cwwozniak

quickly/lethargically


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

steady/jittery


----------



## dotty999

tough/tender


----------



## Gr3iz

upper/lower


----------



## dotty999

valid/invalid


----------



## Gr3iz

wild/tame


----------



## dotty999

Y - yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zebec/canoe


----------



## 2twenty2

aft / fore


----------



## Gr3iz

best/worst


----------



## 2twenty2

cool / tepid


----------



## Gr3iz

doctor/patient


----------



## 2twenty2

ear / nose


----------



## Gr3iz

fallacy/truth


----------



## 2twenty2

gold / pyrite


----------



## Gr3iz

hippie/yuppie


----------



## cwwozniak

isolated/widespread


----------



## Gr3iz

jiggly/firm


----------



## 2twenty2

kowtow / rebel


----------



## dotty999

low / high


----------



## Gr3iz

Mr./Mrs.


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

olive/watermelon


----------



## 2twenty2

push / pull


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## 2twenty2

silent / loud


----------



## dotty999

then /now


----------



## Gr3iz

unusual/common


----------



## cwwozniak

vented/sealed


----------



## dotty999

well/unwell


----------



## Gr3iz

X - X-ray/ultrasound


----------



## dotty999

Y - yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zither/tuba


----------



## dotty999

add/subtract


----------



## Gr3iz

blend/separate


----------



## dotty999

clean/dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

day/night


----------



## cwwozniak

express/local


----------



## Gr3iz

foreign, domestic


----------



## cwwozniak

guest/resident


----------



## Gr3iz

heads/tails


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## Gr3iz

juvenile/senior


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

loss/gain


----------



## dotty999

messy/tidy


----------



## cwwozniak

never/always


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / square


----------



## Gr3iz

parallel/perpendicular


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / begin


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## 2twenty2

satan / jesus


----------



## dotty999

terrible/wonderful


----------



## Gr3iz

underground/overhead


----------



## dotty999

valid/invalid


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

youth / senior


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## dotty999

ask / reply


----------



## 2twenty2

bold / timid


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## Gr3iz

deafening/silent


----------



## 2twenty2

east / west


----------



## dotty999

F - fat / thin


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

hat/shoe


----------



## 2twenty2

ire / calm


----------



## cwwozniak

joy/sadness


----------



## 2twenty2

king / peasant


----------



## cwwozniak

lascivious/prudish


----------



## Gr3iz

moon/sun


----------



## 2twenty2

noon / midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

oasis/island


----------



## 2twenty2

pull / push


----------



## Gr3iz

quiescent/active


----------



## 2twenty2

right / left


----------



## Gr3iz

straight/crooked


----------



## dotty999

tough /tender


----------



## Gr3iz

unified/distributed


----------



## 2twenty2

valley / mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

warrior/coward


----------



## 2twenty2

x-chromosome / y-chromosome


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## bobc

zenith/nadir


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/omega


----------



## 2twenty2

bag / box


----------



## Gr3iz

Centigrade/Fahrenheit


----------



## 2twenty2

death / life


----------



## Gr3iz

earn/spend


----------



## dotty999

friend/foe


----------



## Gr3iz

GTO/Yugo


----------



## 2twenty2

GTO, I use to have one of them. Passed everything on the road except a gas station


hope / despair


----------



## Gr3iz

Indian/cowboy


----------



## dotty999

joy /sadness


----------



## Gr3iz

kind/harsh


----------



## dotty999

low/high


----------



## Gr3iz

mono/stereo


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

optional/standard


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

queen/king


----------



## cwwozniak

rested/exhausted


----------



## dotty999

smile/frown


----------



## cwwozniak

topical/outdated


----------



## Gr3iz

used/new

Happy Hump Day pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

valued/worthless


----------



## Gr3iz

wild/tame


----------



## 2twenty2

x-ray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yo-yo/Legos


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

aghast/unmoved

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

button / zipper


----------



## Gr3iz

click/clack


----------



## cwwozniak

dried/moistened

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

effective/useless

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

far / near


----------



## cwwozniak

graceful/clumsy


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/hairpin


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jar/can


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

listen/speak


----------



## cwwozniak

masculine/feminine


----------



## Gr3iz

niece/nephew


----------



## HOBOcs

over/under


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## 2twenty2

open / close


----------



## Gr3iz

peak/trough


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## dotty999

rapid/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

satan / jesus


----------



## Gr3iz

tanned/burned


----------



## dotty999

umpteen/ few


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## dotty999

warm/cool


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

albatross/hummingbird


----------



## cwwozniak

behaved/naughty


----------



## 2twenty2

car / tank


----------



## Gr3iz

deny/admit


----------



## 2twenty2

ear / nose


----------



## Gr3iz

fluid/solid


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

half/double


----------



## 2twenty2

inner / outer


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## HOBOcs

Kind / Rude


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## 2twenty2

more / less


----------



## Gr3iz

none/all


----------



## dotty999

out/in


----------



## 2twenty2

pond / lake


----------



## Gr3iz

quality/quantity


----------



## 2twenty2

round / square


----------



## cwwozniak

sullen/cheerful


----------



## 2twenty2

true / false


----------



## Gr3iz

uppermost/lowermost


----------



## dotty999

vast/tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

waste/recycle


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## Gr3iz

yacht/rubber ducky


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / space shuttle


----------



## Gr3iz

abacus/Cray supercomputer


----------



## 2twenty2

bass / treble


----------



## Gr3iz

crappy/happy


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

electric/manual


----------



## cwwozniak

fact/fiction


----------



## Gr3iz

grow/shrink


----------



## cwwozniak

hollow/solid


----------



## 2twenty2

inept / skill


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack/Jill


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

languish / flourish


----------



## 2twenty2

make / destroy


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

oppose/support


----------



## 2twenty2

poor / rich


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly/slowly


----------



## 2twenty2

rise / fall


----------



## cwwozniak

scarce/bountiful


----------



## 2twenty2

tight / loose


----------



## Gr3iz

unfit/healthy


----------



## cwwozniak

visible/concealed


----------



## 2twenty2

wealthy / poor


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Parcheesi


----------



## dotty999

Y - young /old


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/one


----------



## 2twenty2

all / none


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## Gr3iz

crown/slippers


----------



## 2twenty2

dead / alive


----------



## cwwozniak

exhaust/intake


----------



## 2twenty2

fail / achieve


----------



## dotty999

good /bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hump/dip


----------



## dotty999

innocent/guilty


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/ragged right


----------



## cwwozniak

kept/disposed


----------



## dotty999

leave/arrive

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

maintained/dilapidated

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

nude/clothed


----------



## cwwozniak

oldest/youngest


----------



## dotty999

past/present


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet/noisy


----------



## 2twenty2

rude / nice


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

tidy/unkempt


----------



## 2twenty2

undo / redo


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## cwwozniak

whispered/shouted


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/mosey


----------



## dotty999

accept/refuse


----------



## Gr3iz

blend/separate


----------



## cwwozniak

content/displeased


----------



## dotty999

dotty / normal


----------



## Gr3iz

energetic/lethargic


----------



## 2twenty2

fine / coarse


----------



## Gr3iz

ground/hot (AC wires)


----------



## dotty999

high/low


----------



## Gr3iz

idolize/despise


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle/desert


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

loud/soft


----------



## cwwozniak

mild/intense


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## cwwozniak

ornery/pleasant

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

please/thank you


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

relative/stranger


----------



## cwwozniak

soften/harden


----------



## Gr3iz

topple/construct


----------



## dotty999

upset/ please


----------



## Gr3iz

very/somewhat


----------



## dotty999

woman/man


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box1/Nintendo Wii


----------



## 2twenty2

yonder / near


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## cwwozniak

active/dormant


----------



## Gr3iz

burn/freeze


----------



## cwwozniak

captured/escaped


----------



## Gr3iz

dog/cat


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## cwwozniak

funny/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

granite/sand


----------



## cwwozniak

huge/tiny


----------



## 2twenty2

introvert / extrovert


----------



## Gr3iz

jalopy/Corvette Sting Ray Z51


----------



## 2twenty2

king cobra / king crab


----------



## Gr3iz

lake/puddle


----------



## cwwozniak

murky/clear


----------



## 2twenty2

night / day


----------



## Gr3iz

opinion/fact


----------



## cwwozniak

passionate/indifferent


----------



## Gr3iz

quantity/quality


----------



## cwwozniak

remembered/forgotten


----------



## Gr3iz

spring/fall


----------



## 2twenty2

tense / relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

unlikely/probable


----------



## cwwozniak

vacant/occupied

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

war / peace


----------



## Gr3iz

XBox/Playstation

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day guys!


----------



## cwwozniak

yokel/sophisticated


----------



## 2twenty2

A belated Hey Mark!

zippo / blowtorch


----------



## cwwozniak

ascension/descension


----------



## 2twenty2

bold / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

charge/retreat


----------



## 2twenty2

dry / wet


----------



## Gr3iz

eagle/hummingbird


----------



## 2twenty2

flawed / perfect


----------



## Gr3iz

great/mediocre


----------



## cwwozniak

harden/soften


----------



## Gr3iz

interior/exterior


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## cwwozniak

legendary/unknown


----------



## 2twenty2

miscue / success


----------



## Gr3iz

nonsense/logic


----------



## 2twenty2

often / rare


----------



## cwwozniak

parched/flooded


----------



## Gr3iz

quiescent/active


----------



## cwwozniak

rancid/fresh

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

special/commonplace 

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

tension/slack


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrella/funnel


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / meek


----------



## cwwozniak

willfully/accidentally


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

astronomer/marine biologist


----------



## 2twenty2

balloon / dirigible


----------



## Gr3iz

clarinet/piano


----------



## 2twenty2

Drums / xylophone


----------



## cwwozniak

exception/norm


----------



## Gr3iz

fore/aft


----------



## 2twenty2

guest / family


----------



## Gr3iz

house/palace


----------



## cwwozniak

income/expense


----------



## Gr3iz

jail/resort


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / kangaroo


----------



## Gr3iz

lasagna/lobster


----------



## cwwozniak

minor/adult


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## cwwozniak

optional/mandatory


----------



## 2twenty2

plain / fancy


----------



## cwwozniak

quintessential/disappointing


----------



## 2twenty2

restore / destroy


----------



## Gr3iz

salad/porterhouse steak


----------



## cwwozniak

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear/topcoat


----------



## cwwozniak

vacation/overtime


----------



## Gr3iz

whiskers/tailfeathers


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yolk/white


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / velcro


----------



## cwwozniak

acrimonious/pleasant


----------



## dotty999

bad /good


----------



## 2twenty2

cease / continue


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## 2twenty2

end / start


----------



## dotty999

funny/serious


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / teeny


----------



## dotty999

heavy/lightweight


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## 2twenty2

join / separate


----------



## cwwozniak

killjoy/merrymaker

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## dotty999

leave/arrive


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mrs. / mr.


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / square


----------



## dotty999

past/present


----------



## cwwozniak

quietest/noisiest


----------



## dotty999

risky/safe


----------



## 2twenty2

safe / danger


----------



## cwwozniak

treasured/valueless


----------



## 2twenty2

useless / helpful


----------



## cwwozniak

variable / fixed


----------



## 2twenty2

west / east


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## HOBOcs

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## cwwozniak

absolute / relative


----------



## 2twenty2

blend / separate


----------



## cwwozniak

complete/partial

Hi, 2t2! Happy Hump Day!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Happy Humpdee Dumptee Day 😄

dangerous / harmless


----------



## cwwozniak

excited/bored


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

gown / dress


----------



## cwwozniak

height/depth


----------



## dotty999

insult/complement


----------



## 2twenty2

John / Janice


----------



## cwwozniak

kit / assembled

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

long / short


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## cwwozniak

noiseless / loud

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

oblong / square


----------



## cwwozniak

parched / soaked


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / loud


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

share/hoard


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## 2twenty2

woe / bliss


----------



## dotty999

xray / scan


----------



## cwwozniak

yield / oppose


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## dotty999

anxious/relaxed


----------



## cwwozniak

buxom / flat-chested


----------



## Gr3iz

clarity/obfuscation


----------



## cwwozniak

denial / acceptance


----------



## Gr3iz

enthusiastic/reluctant


----------



## dotty999

friend/foe


----------



## Gr3iz

gelding/stallion


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

irony/sincerity


----------



## RT

jolly/grim


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## dotty999

lost/found


----------



## Gr3iz

manufacture/destroy


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## cwwozniak

ocean/desert


----------



## Gr3iz

pain/pleasure


----------



## cwwozniak

question/answer

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

rake/shovel


----------



## dotty999

smile/grimace


----------



## Gr3iz

terrible/fantastic


----------



## cwwozniak

unbelievable/plausible


----------



## Gr3iz

villain/hero


----------



## dotty999

w - wavy/straight


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## cwwozniak

yank/shove


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

adore/despise


----------



## Gr3iz

beg/grant


----------



## dotty999

common/rare


----------



## cwwozniak

decisive/wishy-washy


----------



## Gr3iz

enthusiastic/leery


----------



## cwwozniak

focused/blurry


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

haggard/fit


----------



## dotty999

indoors/outdoors


----------



## Gr3iz

jump/skip

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## dotty999

kind/harsh

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

lead/follow


----------



## Gr3iz

met/avoided


----------



## cwwozniak

nascent/mature


----------



## Gr3iz

occupy/vacate


----------



## cwwozniak

precise/approximate


----------



## Gr3iz

quadrangle/oval


----------



## dotty999

rude/polite

Hi Mark!


----------



## cwwozniak

share/hoard

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

thin/thick

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

useless/vital

Hiya Cutie!


----------



## cwwozniak

victorious/defeated


----------



## dotty999

win/lose


----------



## Gr3iz

X-rated movie/Disney classic


----------



## cwwozniak

yell/whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/hurricane


----------



## cwwozniak

apply/remove


----------



## dotty999

bold/shy


----------



## cwwozniak

coy/brazen


----------



## dotty999

day/night


----------



## cwwozniak

elated/despressed


----------



## Gr3iz

flatten/inflate


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## cwwozniak

hardest/softest


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jewel/rock


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

late/early


----------



## dotty999

more/less


----------



## cwwozniak

natural/artificial


----------



## Gr3iz

opposite/adjacent


----------



## cwwozniak

permitted/forbidden


----------



## dotty999

quiet/noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

relaxing/stressful


----------



## cwwozniak

solid/hollow


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

upset/right


----------



## dotty999

vote/abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

whistle/horn


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

Yankee/Rebel


----------



## dotty999

zoom/crawl


----------



## cwwozniak

assertive/meek


----------



## dotty999

bold/timid


----------



## Gr3iz

child/adult


----------



## cwwozniak

double/halve


----------



## Gr3iz

explicit/vague


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## cwwozniak

grotesque/beautiful


----------



## dotty999

H - hard/soft


----------



## cwwozniak

insulator/conductor

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

J - jolly/miserable

Hi Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledgeable/ignorant


----------



## dotty999

longer/shorter


----------



## cwwozniak

microphone/speaker


----------



## dotty999

nowhere/somewhere


----------



## cwwozniak

overjoyed/saddened


----------



## dotty999

pretty/ugly


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet/noisy


----------



## dotty999

robust - flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

starfish/sponge


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## Gr3iz

unite/divide


----------



## dotty999

vote/abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

write/read


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## dotty999

zoom/ decelerate


----------



## Gr3iz

active/lethargic


----------



## cwwozniak

bellow/whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

chilled/warmed


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## Gr3iz

eagle/starling


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

gray/colorful


----------



## dotty999

heaven/hell


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## cwwozniak

join/leave


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

lose/gain


----------



## dotty999

more/less


----------



## Gr3iz

never/always


----------



## cwwozniak

occupied/vacant


----------



## Gr3iz

pleasure/sorrow


----------



## cwwozniak

quickly/slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

ripe/immature


----------



## cwwozniak

sow/reap


----------



## dotty999

throw/catch


----------



## Gr3iz

upstart/veteran


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## cwwozniak

widest/narrowest


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## cwwozniak

youthful/aged

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

adverse/favorable


----------



## Gr3iz

blend/separate


----------



## cwwozniak

combine/separate


----------



## dotty999

drab/colourful


----------



## Gr3iz

elaborate/simple


----------



## cwwozniak

flashy/drab


----------



## Gr3iz

grasp/release


----------



## cwwozniak

hold/release


----------



## dotty999

innocent/guilty


----------



## Gr3iz

joint/individual


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

lent/borrowed


----------



## dotty999

moist/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

note/novel


----------



## cwwozniak

optional/required


----------



## Gr3iz

professional/amateur


----------



## cwwozniak

questionable/sound


----------



## Gr3iz

regional/global


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

tricky/commonplace


----------



## dotty999

useless/ useful


----------



## Gr3iz

volatile/inert


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-rated/G-rated


----------



## cwwozniak

youngster/senior


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## dotty999

artificial /real


----------



## Gr3iz

blueberry/watermelon


----------



## dotty999

confirm/deny


----------



## Gr3iz

cheer/boo


----------



## dotty999

deny/admit


----------



## Gr3iz

exact/approximate


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## Gr3iz

gladden/sadden


----------



## cwwozniak

halcyon/turbulent


----------



## dotty999

insert/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

justifiable/random


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

loan/borrow


----------



## dotty999

moist/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

nosey/aloof


----------



## dotty999

open/closed


----------



## Gr3iz

pen/paper


----------



## cwwozniak

quietest/noisiest 

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

roast/boil

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

smooth/rough


----------



## cwwozniak

truncate/lenghten

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## cwwozniak

valuable/worthless


----------



## Gr3iz

wet/dry


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## cwwozniak

zephyr/hurricane


----------



## Gr3iz

albatross/hummingbird


----------



## cwwozniak

bachelor/husband


----------



## Gr3iz

cookie/meatloaf

My first thought was clown/politician, but, as we've proven repeatedly in this country, they are far from opposites! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

diamond/soapstone



Gr3iz said:


> as we've proven repeatedly in this country, they are far from opposites! ;-)


Unfortunately, so true. Not that other countries don't have their share of clowns in office.


----------



## Gr3iz

enemy/friend


----------



## cwwozniak

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

GTO/Yugo


----------



## dotty999

hide/show


----------



## Gr3iz

ill/well


----------



## dotty999

join/leave


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## dotty999

low/high


----------



## Gr3iz

milk/vodka


----------



## cwwozniak

nonsensical/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## dotty999

pretty/ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt/lance


----------



## cwwozniak

rude/polite


----------



## Gr3iz

steak/salad


----------



## cwwozniak

tension/compression


----------



## Gr3iz

untie/fasten


----------



## dotty999

vast/small


----------



## cwwozniak

weak/powerful


----------



## Gr3iz

xylophone/piccolo


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinity


----------



## dotty999

ask/reply


----------



## Gr3iz

borrow/lend


----------



## cwwozniak

conceal/reveal


----------



## Gr3iz

dormant/active


----------



## cwwozniak

early/late


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## cwwozniak

granted/denied


----------



## Gr3iz

harpsichord/bugle


----------



## cwwozniak

ice/steam


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack/Jill


----------



## cwwozniak

kerfuffle/calmness


----------



## Gr3iz

lean-to/mansion


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## Gr3iz

noggin/tootsies


----------



## cwwozniak

obstinate/agreeable


----------



## Gr3iz

probable/unlikely


----------



## dotty999

question/answer


----------



## Gr3iz

resting/active


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour


----------



## cwwozniak

torn/whole


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty


----------



## dotty999

ugly Dotty!  

verbal/written


----------



## cwwozniak

willfully/accidentally


----------



## Gr3iz

Xtreme sports/tiddly winks


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/tie


----------



## cwwozniak

altruistic/selfish


----------



## Gr3iz

blues/opera


----------



## dotty999

certain/unsure


----------



## Gr3iz

diminish/augment


----------



## dotty999

elated / deflated


----------



## Gr3iz

fail/succeed


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

hare/tortoise


----------



## dotty999

inflate/deflate


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/grumpy


----------



## dotty999

kind/ cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

loathe/adore


----------



## dotty999

man/woman


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## dotty999

outer/inner


----------



## Gr3iz

plug/socket


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## dotty999

soon/later


----------



## Gr3iz

toe/finger


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## Gr3iz

villain/hero


----------



## cwwozniak

wobbly/steady


----------



## Gr3iz

X-rated/G-rated


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## cwwozniak

aviator/submariner


----------



## Gr3iz

burn/freeze


----------



## dotty999

close/open


----------



## cwwozniak

done/incomplete


----------



## dotty999

extra/fewer


----------



## Gr3iz

float/sink


----------



## cwwozniak

genuine/fake


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/ill


----------



## cwwozniak

inclement/balmy

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/morose


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledgeable/ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lovable/cruel


----------



## cwwozniak

microscopic/gigantic


----------



## Gr3iz

nincompoop/genius


----------



## dotty999

open/closed


----------



## Gr3iz

prince/pauper


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

R - rags/riches


----------



## dotty999

S - short/long


----------



## Gr3iz

talk/listen


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## cwwozniak

varying/constant


----------



## Gr3iz

wary/careless


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

alphabetic/numeric


----------



## cwwozniak

braking/accelerating


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

dusk/dawn


----------



## cwwozniak

eventually/never


----------



## dotty999

friend/foe


----------



## 2twenty2

gold / lead


----------



## cwwozniak

heated/refrigerated

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

indecent/prim


----------



## dotty999

join/leave


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/toss


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## Gr3iz

moon/sun


----------



## 2twenty2

none / many


----------



## Gr3iz

opposition/ally


----------



## dotty999

P - public/private


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / start


----------



## dotty999

renew/cancel


----------



## Gr3iz

sprint/crawl


----------



## 2twenty2

tin / silver


----------



## cwwozniak

untidy/neat


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## dotty999

wavy/straight


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / piano


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / jetliner


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/omega


----------



## 2twenty2

belching / flatulence


----------



## Gr3iz

carrot/meatloaf


----------



## 2twenty2

dracula / frankenstein


----------



## Gr3iz

edible/poisonous


----------



## 2twenty2

free / incarcerated


----------



## Gr3iz

general/private


----------



## dotty999

hard/soft


----------



## Gr3iz

iron/plastic


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle/desert


----------



## 2twenty2

kayak / sailboat


----------



## cwwozniak

languish/flourish

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

mouse / keyboard


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing/everything


----------



## 2twenty2

oil / gas


----------



## cwwozniak

passive/active

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

queen / king


----------



## dotty999

remove/add

Hi 2twenty


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

sew / knit


----------



## Gr3iz

thread/hawser


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## cwwozniak

vice/virtue

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

wide / narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti / human


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/bathysphere


----------



## 2twenty2

apple / orange


----------



## Gr3iz

bottle/can


----------



## 2twenty2

caw / chirp


----------



## Gr3iz

dirty/spotless


----------



## dotty999

even/odd

Hi Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

frozen / thawed


----------



## Gr3iz

gear/pulley 

Good evening Dotty dear! Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

hopeful/hopeless

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

inside/outside 

How are you, sweetheart?


----------



## dotty999

joking/serious

fed up of living with Covid restrictions!


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow

Right there with you, hon!


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## Gr3iz

me/you


----------



## cwwozniak

numbing/sensitizing


----------



## 2twenty2

once / twice


----------



## dotty999

past/present


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/boisterous


----------



## dotty999

real/fake


----------



## 2twenty2

simple / difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

tough/tender


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle/aunt


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## 2twenty2

weird / normal


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## dotty999

yonder/closer


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## 2twenty2

actor / mime


----------



## Gr3iz

bee/mosquito


----------



## 2twenty2

clunk / clang


----------



## Gr3iz

duck/hummingbird


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / fish


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/needle


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

jewelry/shackles


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledgable/ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lessen/increase


----------



## cwwozniak

moveable/stationary


----------



## Gr3iz

nascent/mature


----------



## 2twenty2

offer / deny


----------



## dotty999

polite/rude


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint/modern


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## 2twenty2

silent / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

tardy/early


----------



## Gr3iz

ukulele/bugle


----------



## cwwozniak

vegan/carnivore


----------



## 2twenty2

wide / narrow


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow/purple


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

ample/insufficient


----------



## 2twenty2

buck / doe


----------



## Gr3iz

caring/neglectful


----------



## 2twenty2

dune / mountain


----------



## dotty999

erect/dismantle


----------



## cwwozniak

furtive/forthright


----------



## Gr3iz

genuine/bogus


----------



## 2twenty2

hippie / goth


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## Gr3iz

jewel/lump of coal


----------



## dotty999

I doubt a lump of coal could be classed as the opposite of a jewel


----------



## Gr3iz

Why not? What's the opposite of a beautiful stone? An ugly one ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

king / queen


----------



## Gr3iz

large/miniscule


----------



## cwwozniak

musty/fresh


----------



## Gr3iz

normal/chaotic


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / square


----------



## Gr3iz

perpendicular/parallel


----------



## cwwozniak

quarrelsome/agreeable


----------



## 2twenty2

roof / floor


----------



## cwwozniak

sour/sweet


----------



## 2twenty2

thin / thick


----------



## Gr3iz

unique/uniform


----------



## cwwozniak

vacant/occupied


----------



## Gr3iz

wealthy/destitute


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## dotty999

ask/answer


----------



## cwwozniak

back/front


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## Gr3iz

dangerous/safe


----------



## 2twenty2

exit / enter


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

garbled/legible


----------



## 2twenty2

horror / comedy


----------



## Gr3iz

ironic/sincere


----------



## 2twenty2

jane / john


----------



## cwwozniak

keep/discard


----------



## 2twenty2

latrine / ensuite


----------



## cwwozniak

more/less


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## cwwozniak

odorous/scent-free


----------



## Gr3iz

perfume/sewage


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

rude / refined


----------



## Gr3iz

sly/open


----------



## dotty999

tender/tough


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

village/metropolis


----------



## cwwozniak

willfully/accidentally

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## 2twenty2

yurt / cabin


----------



## Gr3iz

Zamboni/snow plow


----------



## 2twenty2

alimony / pension


----------



## Gr3iz

balogna/Porterhouse


----------



## 2twenty2

cheated / rewarded


----------



## dotty999

deliver/pick up


----------



## Gr3iz

elevator/stairs


----------



## cwwozniak

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

given/taken


----------



## dotty999

hold/release


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## dotty999

joking/serious


----------



## 2twenty2

know / ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lick/bite


----------



## dotty999

modern/dated


----------



## 2twenty2

nothing / something


----------



## Gr3iz

open/shut


----------



## dotty999

pretty/ugly


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / din


----------



## Gr3iz

rent/mortgage


----------



## 2twenty2

sin / repent


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

ultraviolet/infrared


----------



## 2twenty2

volatile / calm


----------



## dotty999

wonderful / horrible


----------



## Gr3iz

X-rated/G-rated


----------



## dotty999

Y - yell/whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## Gr3iz

blow/suck


----------



## cwwozniak

canned/fresh


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## cwwozniak

embrace/shun

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

first / last


----------



## dotty999

girl/boy

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

hot / cold


----------



## dotty999

Hi 

inner/outer


----------



## 2twenty2

janitor / maid


----------



## cwwozniak

kindergarten/university


----------



## dotty999

lovely/ugly


----------



## 2twenty2

macho / timid


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## 2twenty2

opal / diamond


----------



## cwwozniak

passive/aggressive


----------



## Gr3iz

quit/begin


----------



## 2twenty2

real / fake


----------



## Gr3iz

shiny/matte


----------



## dotty999

thin/thick


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

violent/docile


----------



## 2twenty2

wrong / right


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

yell / whisper


----------



## cwwozniak

zero/infinity


----------



## dotty999

accept/refuse


----------



## 2twenty2

bag / box


----------



## Gr3iz

chocolate/vanilla


----------



## dotty999

damp/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

eat/drink


----------



## 2twenty2

fall / spring


----------



## cwwozniak

gutsy/meek


----------



## 2twenty2

hell / heaven


----------



## dotty999

insert/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/ragged left


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

least/most


----------



## 2twenty2

move / stay


----------



## cwwozniak

novel/commonplace


----------



## 2twenty2

old / new


----------



## cwwozniak

precise/approximated

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

quiet / noisy


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

soft / hard


----------



## Gr3iz

tough/tender


----------



## 2twenty2

upper / lower


----------



## Gr3iz

vegetable/meat


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box One/PlayStation 5


----------



## dotty999

yelled/whispered


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/emu


----------



## 2twenty2

atlantic / pacific


----------



## dotty999

bright/dull


----------



## Gr3iz

colorful/bland


----------



## 2twenty2

dumb / intelligent


----------



## dotty999

empty / full

Hi 2twenty


----------



## Gr3iz

flagrant/unobtrusive


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

hazardous/safe


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## Gr3iz

jellybeans/watermelons


----------



## 2twenty2

know / ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lifeless/energetic


----------



## dotty999

man/woman


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## dotty999

outside/inside


----------



## 2twenty2

polite / rude


----------



## dotty999

quit/start


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## dotty999

somewhere/nowhere


----------



## 2twenty2

toe / finger


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

whole/partial


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti / human


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/jungle


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## cwwozniak

backward/forward


----------



## dotty999

cool/warm


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn/dusk


----------



## dotty999

exit/enter


----------



## 2twenty2

fail / succeed


----------



## dotty999

going/coming


----------



## Gr3iz

here/there


----------



## dotty999

interesting/boring


----------



## 2twenty2

join / separate


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel

Hi there


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey!

like / detest


----------



## Gr3iz

mom/pop


----------



## dotty999

new/old

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

often/seldom

Hey there Cutie!


----------



## 2twenty2

pearl / diamond


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## cwwozniak

rested/exhausted

Hi, Dotty, 2twenty2, and Mark!


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain

Hi Chuck


----------



## cwwozniak

trained/unskilled


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## cwwozniak

vertical/horizontal


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wave / nod


----------



## Gr3iz

XL/XS


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## Gr3iz

albatross/hummingbird


----------



## dotty999

bravery/cowardice


----------



## 2twenty2

choose / avoid


----------



## Gr3iz

drama/comedy


----------



## 2twenty2

elastic / string


----------



## Gr3iz

fixed/movable


----------



## 2twenty2

glam / plain


----------



## cwwozniak

hungry/sated


----------



## 2twenty2

inept / skilled


----------



## dotty999

join /leave


----------



## cwwozniak

kink/straighten


----------



## dotty999

large/small


----------



## 2twenty2

mars / earth


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / square


----------



## Gr3iz

Pluto/Mercury


----------



## cwwozniak

quell/encourage


----------



## dotty999

refuse/allow


----------



## 2twenty2

simple / difficult


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna/sardine


----------



## 2twenty2

umbrella / canopy


----------



## cwwozniak

vanish/appear


----------



## dotty999

won/lost

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box One/PlayStation 4


----------



## dotty999

Y - young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zombie / frankenstein


----------



## dotty999

arrest/release


----------



## 2twenty2

bell / horn


----------



## dotty999

clear/opaque


----------



## Gr3iz

daydream/nightmare


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

fish/fowl


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## 2twenty2

high / low


----------



## cwwozniak

include/exclude

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

join / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## 2twenty2

lord / peasant


----------



## dotty999

melt/freeze


----------



## cwwozniak

natural/artificial


----------



## 2twenty2

orb / oval


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/sheet


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## cwwozniak

similar/different


----------



## dotty999

tense/relaxed


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / beautiful


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## 2twenty2

west / east


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yoga / jogging


----------



## cwwozniak

zenith/nadir


----------



## 2twenty2

adore / detest


----------



## cwwozniak

bare/covered


----------



## 2twenty2

chat / email


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## 2twenty2

elephant / mouse


----------



## dotty999

fast/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

go / stay


----------



## dotty999

hate/ love


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / yurt


----------



## cwwozniak

just/unjust


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

last / first


----------



## dotty999

master/mistress


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## dotty999

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

paw / hand


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## cwwozniak

rugged/fragile


----------



## dotty999

sharp/blunt


----------



## cwwozniak

tense/relaxed


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## cwwozniak

vague/clear


----------



## dotty999

weak/strong


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / copy


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## cwwozniak

adore/despise

Hi, Dotty and 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

break / repair


----------



## cwwozniak

chilled/warmed


----------



## dotty999

dark/light

Hi boys!


----------



## 2twenty2

end / begin


----------



## cwwozniak

foreward/addendum


----------



## 2twenty2

garage / shed


----------



## dotty999

heavenly/hellish


----------



## 2twenty2

ingest / vomit


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

long/short


----------



## 2twenty2

massive / minuscule


----------



## dotty999

next/previously


----------



## cwwozniak

openly/covertly


----------



## dotty999

permanent/temporary


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

required / optional


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## 2twenty2

thick / thin


----------



## cwwozniak

united/divided


----------



## 2twenty2

vote / abstain


----------



## cwwozniak

waning/waxing


----------



## 2twenty2

xbig / xsmall


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## 2twenty2

blurry / clear


----------



## dotty999

crazy/sane


----------



## cwwozniak

derivation/original


----------



## 2twenty2

eagle / vulture


----------



## dotty999

firm/soft


----------



## 2twenty2

gnome / gargoyle


----------



## cwwozniak

horrible/wonderful


----------



## dotty999

increase/decrease

Hi Chuck


----------



## 2twenty2

junk / treasure


----------



## cwwozniak

kneel/stand


----------



## 2twenty2

loose / snug


----------



## cwwozniak

mansion/shack


----------



## 2twenty2

nothing / something


----------



## dotty999

offend/please


----------



## 2twenty2

pleasant / nasty


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## 2twenty2

rent / buy


----------



## dotty999

smooth/rough


----------



## cwwozniak

transient/permanent


----------



## 2twenty2

mystery / solved 😲

underneath / above


----------



## Gr3iz

Huh???


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops. Fixed


----------



## cwwozniak

vocal/silent


----------



## 2twenty2

white / black


----------



## dotty999

xray /scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yawn / alert


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/snap


----------



## 2twenty2

able / disabled


----------



## dotty999

before/after


----------



## 2twenty2

car / truck


----------



## dotty999

dead /alive


----------



## Gr3iz

esteem/contempt


----------



## 2twenty2

far / near


----------



## dotty999

give /receive


----------



## cwwozniak

hostile/friendly


----------



## 2twenty2

inside / outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jolly/grouchy


----------



## dotty999

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

lucid/convoluted


----------



## 2twenty2

moon / sun


----------



## cwwozniak

noon/midnight


----------



## 2twenty2

orphan / family


----------



## cwwozniak

private/public


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

rigid/flexible


----------



## 2twenty2

sea / lake


----------



## dotty999

take/give


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

vex/soothe


----------



## 2twenty2

wide / narrow


----------



## Gr3iz

X-BoxOne/PlayStation5


----------



## dotty999

yell / whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

anchor/sail


----------



## dotty999

bright/dull


----------



## Gr3iz

chase/follow


----------



## dotty999

dull/bright


----------



## Gr3iz

exact/approximate


----------



## 2twenty2

fall / spring


----------



## Gr3iz

giant/miniature


----------



## cwwozniak

happiness/sadness


----------



## 2twenty2

inject / reject


----------



## cwwozniak

jovial / morose


----------



## 2twenty2

kinked / straight


----------



## dotty999

longer/shorter


----------



## 2twenty2

man / woman


----------



## cwwozniak

nimble / clumsy


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## 2twenty2

quietness / din


----------



## cwwozniak

rudimentary / complex


----------



## 2twenty2

sane / insane


----------



## Gr3iz

turgid/modest


----------



## cwwozniak

undermine/help


----------



## dotty999

vote / abstain


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti / human


----------



## cwwozniak

zany/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

albatross/hummingbird


----------



## cwwozniak

broke/wealthy


----------



## Gr3iz

childish/sober


----------



## cwwozniak

deciduous/evergreen


----------



## Gr3iz

erase/draw


----------



## dotty999

flee / remain


----------



## cwwozniak

gorgeous/grotesque


----------



## dotty999

home/away


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## 2twenty2

july / january


----------



## Gr3iz

kilogram/milligram


----------



## 2twenty2

long / short


----------



## cwwozniak

minority/majority


----------



## 2twenty2

night / day


----------



## cwwozniak

opened/closed


----------



## Gr3iz

previous/next


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

ruin/repair


----------



## cwwozniak

shiny/dull


----------



## 2twenty2

tin / steel


----------



## cwwozniak

stylish/frumpy

EDIT: under/over


> the game's lost the plot!


I have no idea why I thought s was the next letter.


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / docile


----------



## dotty999

the game's lost the plot!


----------



## 2twenty2

wool / silk


----------



## Gr3iz

Xtreme sports/sanctioned sports


----------



## dotty999

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## Gr3iz

broad/narrow


----------



## cwwozniak

concentrated/diluted


----------



## 2twenty2

dog / cat


----------



## cwwozniak

extricate/insert


----------



## dotty999

finish/begin


----------



## cwwozniak

gentle/rough


----------



## 2twenty2

house / castle


----------



## Gr3iz

international/metropolitan


----------



## 2twenty2

jalopy / limo


----------



## cwwozniak

kinky / plain


----------



## Gr3iz

letter/number


----------



## 2twenty2

mask / reveal


----------



## Gr3iz

nail/screw


----------



## 2twenty2

on / off


----------



## Gr3iz

polite/rude


----------



## dotty999

queen /king


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber/fiberglass


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour


----------



## 2twenty2

thirsty / hydrated


----------



## Gr3iz

unaware/cognizant


----------



## 2twenty2

valley / mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

where/here


----------



## 2twenty2

xlarge / xsmall


----------



## cwwozniak

yokel/sophisticate

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

zeppelin / jet


----------



## Gr3iz

ample/insufficient


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## 2twenty2

copper / steel


----------



## Gr3iz

diamond/charcoal


----------



## dotty999

extra/less


----------



## 2twenty2

faint / vivid


----------



## Gr3iz

giant/miniature


----------



## dotty999

here / there


----------



## Gr3iz

interstate/intrastate


----------



## 2twenty2

jump / stand


----------



## dotty999

keen / disinterested


----------



## 2twenty2

lend / keep


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## 2twenty2

new / ancient


----------



## Gr3iz

often/infrequently


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## 2twenty2

quill / ballpoint


----------



## Gr3iz

robust/frail


----------



## 2twenty2

spill / retain


----------



## Gr3iz

terrible/wonderful


----------



## cwwozniak

undulating/flat


----------



## Gr3iz

variable/constant


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zippo / bic


----------



## cwwozniak

ascent/descent


----------



## Gr3iz

blow/suck


----------



## cwwozniak

common/rare


----------



## Gr3iz

dull/sharp

Join us in the Chat! It's just text-based for the 1st hour. So far just Mike & I ...


----------



## dotty999

empty/full


----------



## 2twenty2

fine / coarse


----------



## Gr3iz

gruesome/lovely


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## 2twenty2

inner / outer


----------



## dotty999

joyful /miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## Gr3iz

lesser/greater


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

moon / sun


----------



## Gr3iz

none/all

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

opaque / clear


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## 2twenty2

quell / incite


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

september / april


----------



## Gr3iz

tweeter/woofer


----------



## cwwozniak

unnerved/confident


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / docile


----------



## dotty999

worried/calm


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

yukon / california


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## 2twenty2

aft / fore


----------



## cwwozniak

bullheaded/openminded


----------



## 2twenty2

chill / warmth


----------



## cwwozniak

damp/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

eagle/hummingbird


----------



## 2twenty2

fester / heal


----------



## Gr3iz

gladly/reluctantly


----------



## cwwozniak

hungry/sated


----------



## 2twenty2

introvert / extrovert


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

kite / balloon


----------



## dotty999

level / uneven


----------



## 2twenty2

milk / beer


----------



## dotty999

nobody / somebody


----------



## Gr3iz

older/younger


----------



## cwwozniak

punctual/tardy


----------



## Gr3iz

quill/pencil


----------



## cwwozniak

ruptured/intact


----------



## dotty999

spectator / participant


----------



## 2twenty2

tall / short


----------



## cwwozniak

unified/diverse


----------



## Gr3iz

volunteer/draftee


----------



## dotty999

weak/strong


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / piano


----------



## Gr3iz

yuppie/hippy


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

airplane/ocean liner


----------



## 2twenty2

bowl / plate


----------



## Gr3iz

chair/table


----------



## dotty999

donate/ receive


----------



## 2twenty2

evil / good


----------



## dotty999

full/empty


----------



## 2twenty2

good / evil


----------



## Gr3iz

You had that one all neatly tied up, eh? ;-)

harvest/sow


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## cwwozniak

jammed/moving


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/toss


----------



## 2twenty2

lost / found


----------



## Gr3iz

miserable/cheerful


----------



## 2twenty2

need / unwanted


----------



## Gr3iz

opera/gangsta rap


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/loud


----------



## cwwozniak

ruined/restored


----------



## Gr3iz

stoned/straight


----------



## cwwozniak

top/bottom


----------



## Gr3iz

unsung/praised


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable / meat


----------



## Gr3iz

whetstone/dhrystone


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## cwwozniak

youthful/aged


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

arrowhead/fletching


----------



## 2twenty2

built / demolished


----------



## cwwozniak

coincidental/deliberate


----------



## dotty999

depart/arrive


----------



## cwwozniak

expose/conceal


----------



## Gr3iz

flailing/immobile


----------



## 2twenty2

grouchy / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

harmless/psychopath


----------



## 2twenty2

injured / healed


----------



## Gr3iz

judge/executioner


----------



## 2twenty2

kelp / lettuce


----------



## cwwozniak

loosen/tighten

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

management/workforce

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

nabisco shredded wheat oops wrong thread

none / some


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck! What's the opposite of that? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Hey knuck! What's the opposite of that? ;-)


Kelloggs corn flakes 

Ok fixed


----------



## Gr3iz

once/never


----------



## 2twenty2

push / pull


----------



## cwwozniak

quoted/paraphrased


----------



## Gr3iz

rambling/terse


----------



## 2twenty2

store / mall


----------



## Gr3iz

trembling/steady


----------



## dotty999

undo/fasten


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

wild/domesticated


----------



## 2twenty2

xlarge / xsmall


----------



## Gr3iz

yodeler/opera singer

Hmmm, maybe not exactly opposites ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## Gr3iz

alone/together


----------



## dotty999

begin/end


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly / warm


----------



## Gr3iz

daily/nightly


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

fog/snow


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / diminutive


----------



## dotty999

heavy /light


----------



## cwwozniak

intense/weak

Hello, Dotty, Mark, and 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

join / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

long / short


----------



## 2twenty2

mine / yours


----------



## dotty999

new /old


----------



## 2twenty2

opened / closed


----------



## Gr3iz

polygon/line


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

rock/roll


----------



## 2twenty2

sane / insane


----------



## dotty999

tasty/bland


----------



## Gr3iz

unique/clone


----------



## 2twenty2

vote / abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

warm/cool


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yelp/whimper


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / many


----------



## Gr3iz

alabaster/granite


----------



## 2twenty2

bully / wimp


----------



## Gr3iz

catastrophe/blockbuster


----------



## cwwozniak

drunk/sober


----------



## 2twenty2

early / late


----------



## Gr3iz

fawn/stag


----------



## cwwozniak

growing/shrinking


----------



## Gr3iz

hammer/nail


----------



## cwwozniak

introvert/extrovert

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

javelin/shotput

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledgeable/ignorant


----------



## dotty999

leave/arrive

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

mean/kind


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

oxcart/Ferrari


----------



## 2twenty2

porche / lada


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/goalie


----------



## 2twenty2

rent / buy


----------



## Gr3iz

surfeit/deficit


----------



## dotty999

timid/bold


----------



## Gr3iz

umbrella/boots


----------



## 2twenty2

vole / rat


----------



## Gr3iz

whiskey/milk


----------



## 2twenty2

xebec / dinghy


----------



## cwwozniak

younger/older


----------



## 2twenty2

zorro / superman


----------



## Gr3iz

athletic/intellectual


----------



## 2twenty2

businessman / beggar


----------



## Gr3iz

chief/brave


----------



## dotty999

day/night


----------



## 2twenty2

even / crooked


----------



## dotty999

fresh /stale


----------



## 2twenty2

gnaw / chew


----------



## cwwozniak

halved/doubled


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

inn / motel


----------



## Gr3iz

jewel/boulder


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

languish/thrive


----------



## dotty999

moving/static


----------



## cwwozniak

nurture/discourage


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## dotty999

perfect / flawed


----------



## 2twenty2

quell / invoke


----------



## Gr3iz

resting/active

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour


----------



## Gr3iz

tough/tender


----------



## dotty999

undo/fasten


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

windy/calm


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zit / boil


----------



## cwwozniak

absolve/condemn


----------



## 2twenty2

bigoted / tolerant


----------



## cwwozniak

cautious/reckless


----------



## 2twenty2

diligent / preoccupied


----------



## Gr3iz

economical/frivolous


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## 2twenty2

god / devil


----------



## cwwozniak

happenstance/planned


----------



## 2twenty2

injured / healthy


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/grumpy


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / grizzly


----------



## cwwozniak

legendary/unknown


----------



## Gr3iz

more/less


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

often / rare


----------



## Gr3iz

pure/diluted


----------



## 2twenty2

queen / king


----------



## Gr3iz

roof/foundation


----------



## dotty999

soon/ later


----------



## Gr3iz

turf/surf


----------



## 2twenty2

Uber / taxi


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/worthless


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## Gr3iz

X-rated/G-rated


----------



## 2twenty2

ywca / ymca


----------



## Gr3iz

zany/sober (as a judge)


----------



## 2twenty2

acidic / neutral


----------



## Gr3iz

birth/death


----------



## 2twenty2

cough / sneeze


----------



## Gr3iz

diet/gluttony


----------



## dotty999

estimated/ precise


----------



## Gr3iz

flew/swam


----------



## cwwozniak

growth/shrinkage


----------



## 2twenty2

hope / despair


----------



## cwwozniak

input/output


----------



## Gr3iz

junior/senior


----------



## 2twenty2

knee / elbow


----------



## Gr3iz

length/width


----------



## 2twenty2

mister / misses


----------



## Gr3iz

nightmare/daydream


----------



## dotty999

ordinary/special


----------



## 2twenty2

porpoise / shark


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/pillowcase


----------



## 2twenty2

right / left


----------



## Gr3iz

sir/ma'am


----------



## 2twenty2

television / radio


----------



## Gr3iz

uranium/clay


----------



## 2twenty2

vise / pliers


----------



## cwwozniak

wise/foolish


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

yurt / cabin


----------



## Gr3iz

zip tie/rubber band


----------



## cwwozniak

aversion/attraction


----------



## 2twenty2

boar / sow


----------



## Gr3iz

cow/bull


----------



## cwwozniak

darken/lighten


----------



## Gr3iz

even/odd

Hey pal! Happy Hump Day! And, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## 2twenty2

gold / lead


----------



## cwwozniak

heaven/heck*

* Don't want to have to give myself a timeout


----------



## 2twenty2

cwwozniak said:


> heaven/*heck*
> 
> * Don't want to have to give myself a timeout*




insult / compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/somber


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / slap


----------



## Gr3iz

learn/teach


----------



## 2twenty2

movie / play


----------



## Gr3iz

northwest/southeast


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## Gr3iz

poultry/pork


----------



## 2twenty2

question / answer


----------



## Gr3iz

reasonable/absurd


----------



## 2twenty2

sad / elated


----------



## dotty999

tough /tender


----------



## Gr3iz

upper/lower


----------



## 2twenty2

vend / keep


----------



## dotty999

wet /dry


----------



## Gr3iz

XS/XL


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / plenty


----------



## Gr3iz

Army/Navy


----------



## 2twenty2

belch / fart


----------



## dotty999

certain/unsure


----------



## 2twenty2

dreadful / inviting


----------



## Gr3iz

excited/bored


----------



## 2twenty2

fixated / indifferent


----------



## Gr3iz

graduate/dropout


----------



## 2twenty2

hotel / hostel


----------



## cwwozniak

insert/extract


----------



## Gr3iz

juicy/dry


----------



## 2twenty2

keen / uninformed


----------



## Gr3iz

latitude/longitude


----------



## 2twenty2

month / year


----------



## cwwozniak

numerous/few

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

oil / grease


----------



## Gr3iz

public/private


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## 2twenty2

road / path


----------



## Gr3iz

stripes/polka dots


----------



## cwwozniak

trendy/outdated


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform/random


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / local


----------



## dotty999

w - wild / tame


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / trace


----------



## Gr3iz

yurt/palace


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / plenty


----------



## Gr3iz

abort/commence


----------



## cwwozniak

bold/bland


----------



## 2twenty2

child / senior


----------



## Gr3iz

dunce/genius


----------



## cwwozniak

embellished/simple


----------



## 2twenty2

fancy / plain


----------



## cwwozniak

grant/deny


----------



## Gr3iz

Harvard/Yale


----------



## cwwozniak

increasing/decreasing


----------



## 2twenty2

jeans / dress


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

love / hate


----------



## cwwozniak

minor/adult


----------



## 2twenty2

nude / clothed


----------



## Gr3iz

outcome/projection


----------



## 2twenty2

police / neglect


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet/noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

read/write


----------



## 2twenty2

sour / sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

tweeter/woofer


----------



## dotty999

uneven/level


----------



## Gr3iz

variable/fixed


----------



## 2twenty2

write / type


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

yonder / here


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/gale winds


----------



## 2twenty2

adore / despise


----------



## Gr3iz

bland/spicy


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

drink/eat


----------



## 2twenty2

exit / enter


----------



## Gr3iz

fallacy/truth


----------



## 2twenty2

good / bad


----------



## Gr3iz

help/harm


----------



## 2twenty2

internal / external


----------



## Gr3iz

juvenile/senile


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / slap


----------



## Gr3iz

lion/wolf


----------



## cwwozniak

minuscule/gigantic


----------



## Gr3iz

naked/dressed


----------



## cwwozniak

obscured/visible


----------



## 2twenty2

police / military


----------



## cwwozniak

quiet/rambunctious


----------



## Gr3iz

river/creek


----------



## cwwozniak

soiled/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

tousled/well-groomed


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle/aunt

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/worthless


----------



## cwwozniak

weak/powerful


----------



## Gr3iz

XXSmall/XXLarge


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zillionaire/pauper


----------



## cwwozniak

able-bodied/feable


----------



## 2twenty2

black / white


----------



## cwwozniak

cheap/expensive


----------



## 2twenty2

dwindle / inflate


----------



## Gr3iz

early/tardy


----------



## 2twenty2

flirt / ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

giant/midget


----------



## dotty999

hot/cold


----------



## cwwozniak

insult/compliment


----------



## dotty999

jittery/calm


----------



## 2twenty2

kaiser / peasant


----------



## Gr3iz

lords/ladies


----------



## 2twenty2

mine / yours


----------



## cwwozniak

natural/synthetic


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## 2twenty2

poor / rich


----------



## Gr3iz

quality/quantity


----------



## 2twenty2

ruin / restore


----------



## Gr3iz

sane/crazy


----------



## 2twenty2

tainted / pure


----------



## dotty999

undo/fasten


----------



## Gr3iz

vacuum cleaner/leaf blower


----------



## 2twenty2

waste / save


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zit / wart


----------



## Gr3iz

ampersand/hyphen


----------



## 2twenty2

bare / dressed


----------



## Gr3iz

curly/straight


----------



## cwwozniak

dampen/dry


----------



## dotty999

early/late


----------



## cwwozniak

first/last

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

gas/solid


----------



## 2twenty2

hover / land


----------



## dotty999

innocent/guilty


----------



## Gr3iz

Hang on a second, my dear ... On this side of the pond "I" follows "H" ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll continue with "I"

inside / outside


----------



## Gr3iz

jolly/morbid


----------



## 2twenty2

kinky / normal


----------



## Gr3iz

loathe/adore


----------



## 2twenty2

milk / beer


----------



## cwwozniak

natural/artificial


----------



## Gr3iz

ocean/desert


----------



## cwwozniak

poor/wealthy

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

question / answer


----------



## cwwozniak

rested/exhausted


----------



## 2twenty2

straw / hay


----------



## Gr3iz

tow/push


----------



## 2twenty2

uncle / aunt


----------



## cwwozniak

ventilated/sealed


----------



## Gr3iz

watermelon/grape


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## Gr3iz

Yankee/Rebel


----------



## 2twenty2

zombie / robot


----------



## Gr3iz

accidental/intentional


----------



## cwwozniak

bashful/outgoing


----------



## Gr3iz

cheerful/dour


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## 2twenty2

endless / finite


----------



## Gr3iz

fight/flight


----------



## 2twenty2

google / amazon


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/needle


----------



## 2twenty2

inch / foot


----------



## Gr3iz

jackrabbit/tortoise


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / grizzly


----------



## Gr3iz

lumpy/smooth


----------



## cwwozniak

mansion/hovel


----------



## Couriant

naughty/nice


----------



## cwwozniak

openly/covertly


----------



## Gr3iz

plentiful/scarce


----------



## Couriant

Queen/king


----------



## dotty999

relaxed/tense


----------



## 2twenty2

safe / danger


----------



## Gr3iz

tingly/numb


----------



## cwwozniak

united/divided


----------



## 2twenty2

vote / abstain


----------



## cwwozniak

west/east


----------



## 2twenty2

X / O 😁


----------



## cwwozniak

you/me


----------



## 2twenty2

zamboni / snowmobile


----------



## cwwozniak

above/below


----------



## 2twenty2

brittle / strong


----------



## cwwozniak

concise/verbose


----------



## dotty999

calm / uptight


----------



## Gr3iz

OK, I'll do "D" ... ;-)

dusk/dawn


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

fall/spring


----------



## cwwozniak

gain/loss

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

hill / mountain


----------



## cwwozniak

ironed/wrinkled


----------



## 2twenty2

jinxed / lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

knight/knave


----------



## 2twenty2

log / branch


----------



## Gr3iz

mink/rat


----------



## 2twenty2

noun / verb


----------



## Gr3iz

oven/freezer


----------



## cwwozniak

passive/aggressive


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## cwwozniak

remake/original


----------



## dotty999

same/different


----------



## Gr3iz

this/that


----------



## 2twenty2

unusual / normal


----------



## cwwozniak

verified/questionable


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

war / peace


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box One/PlayStation 5


----------



## cwwozniak

yell/whisper

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

aunt / uncle


----------



## Gr3iz

Barbie/Ken

Hey knuck!


----------



## dotty999

clean/dirty


----------



## cwwozniak

direct/circuitous


----------



## Gr3iz

enter/exit


----------



## cwwozniak

flavorful/bland


----------



## Gr3iz

ghost/live person


----------



## 2twenty2

hand / foot


----------



## Gr3iz

innie/outie


----------



## dotty999

jest/ serious


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow


----------



## 2twenty2

🎄🎅

loose / snug


----------



## Gr3iz

Merry Christmas/Happy Independence Day


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## Gr3iz

opposite/adjacent


----------



## dotty999

private/public


----------



## 2twenty2

quack / professional


----------



## Gr3iz

rodeo clown/altar boy


----------



## dotty999

smooth/rough


----------



## Gr3iz

turkey/hummingbird


----------



## dotty999

under/above


----------



## Gr3iz

village/metropolis


----------



## 2twenty2

when / where


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Treme sports/tiddly-winks


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / skiff


----------



## Gr3iz

zephyr/hurricane


----------



## cwwozniak

accept/refuse


----------



## 2twenty2

brass / lead


----------



## Gr3iz

copper/rubber


----------



## 2twenty2

dingo / wolf


----------



## Gr3iz

English/French


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

garden/pond


----------



## cwwozniak

hollow/solid


----------



## Gr3iz

income/payments


----------



## cwwozniak

jubilant/despondent


----------



## Gr3iz

keen/dull


----------



## 2twenty2

laugh / cry


----------



## Gr3iz

merry/gloomy


----------



## 2twenty2

neutral / biased


----------



## Gr3iz

opinion/fact


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

quell/incite

Hi doll!


----------



## dotty999

R - reveal /hide


----------



## Gr3iz

sullen/cheerful


----------



## dotty999

tough/tender


----------



## 2twenty2

ugly / beautiful


----------



## Gr3iz

vinyl/fabric


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## Gr3iz

XL/XS


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## 2twenty2

africa / arctic


----------



## Gr3iz

billy goat/nanny goat


----------



## dotty999

calm/ agitated


----------



## Gr3iz

dulcet/harsh


----------



## 2twenty2

elongated / diminished


----------



## Gr3iz

feral/domesticated


----------



## 2twenty2

growl / purr


----------



## Gr3iz

help/hinder


----------



## 2twenty2

insecure / composed


----------



## Gr3iz

joy/sorrow


----------



## 2twenty2

keg / bottle


----------



## Gr3iz

loosen/tighten


----------



## 2twenty2

minor / major


----------



## Gr3iz

nothing/everything


----------



## 2twenty2

octopus / squid


----------



## Gr3iz

peanut/coconut


----------



## 2twenty2

quest / retreat


----------



## dotty999

relaxed/uptight


----------



## 2twenty2

sane / demented


----------



## Gr3iz

turbid/clear


----------



## 2twenty2

union / separation


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## 2twenty2

west / east


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## cwwozniak

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submersible


----------



## cwwozniak

admire/despise


----------



## Gr3iz

blend/separate


----------



## cwwozniak

coolest/warmest


----------



## Gr3iz

draw/build


----------



## cwwozniak

encrypted/plaintext


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## cwwozniak

graceful/clumsy


----------



## 2twenty2

horrific / pleasing


----------



## Gr3iz

intense/subdued


----------



## 2twenty2

joined / apart


----------



## Gr3iz

kilogram/pound


----------



## cwwozniak

least/most


----------



## Gr3iz

many/few


----------



## 2twenty2

nana / papa


----------



## cwwozniak

ordinary/special

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

plain/fancy


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

read/hear


----------



## cwwozniak

speak/listen


----------



## Gr3iz

tuna/minnow


----------



## 2twenty2

upper / lower


----------



## Gr3iz

vanilla/chocolate


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

weight / height


----------



## Gr3iz

XL/XS

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / dinghy


----------



## Gr3iz

zookeeper/big game hunter


----------



## 2twenty2

anything / nothing


----------



## cwwozniak

behind/ahead


----------



## Gr3iz

comma/period


----------



## 2twenty2

dread / accept


----------



## Gr3iz

exact/approximate


----------



## 2twenty2

friend / foe


----------



## Gr3iz

glad/sad


----------



## 2twenty2

hand / foot


----------



## cwwozniak

income/expenditure


----------



## Gr3iz

just/unfair


----------



## cwwozniak

kit/assembled


----------



## 2twenty2

latitude / longitude


----------



## cwwozniak

multiply/divide


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

orange/apple


----------



## 2twenty2

pleasant / harsh


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/sheet


----------



## 2twenty2

roam / stay


----------



## Gr3iz

sink/float


----------



## 2twenty2

tiny / huge


----------



## Gr3iz

unfit/healthy


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

woodwind/string


----------



## 2twenty2

Xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zorro / superman


----------



## Gr3iz

against/for


----------



## 2twenty2

brush / comb


----------



## Gr3iz

castle/tent


----------



## 2twenty2

dent / flush


----------



## Gr3iz

Easter/Christmas


----------



## 2twenty2

fantasy / realty


----------



## Gr3iz

grow/shrink


----------



## 2twenty2

horse / burro


----------



## Gr3iz

inexperienced/professional


----------



## cwwozniak

jostled/undisturbed


----------



## Gr3iz

knowledge/ignorance


----------



## 2twenty2

listless / energetic


----------



## Gr3iz

milk/beer


----------



## cwwozniak

numbed/sensitized


----------



## 2twenty2

oval / round


----------



## cwwozniak

poor/wealthy


----------



## Gr3iz

question/statement


----------



## cwwozniak

resent/appreciate


----------



## Gr3iz

spent/refreshed


----------



## 2twenty2

triumphant / hopeless


----------



## Gr3iz

urgent/low priority


----------



## 2twenty2

vile / ethical


----------



## cwwozniak

wholesome/raunchy


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

yak / muskox


----------



## Gr3iz

zoologist/big game hunter


----------



## cwwozniak

acidic/alkaline


----------



## Gr3iz

bland/tasty


----------



## cwwozniak

cantankerous/agreeable


----------



## Gr3iz

dirigible/submersible


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## Gr3iz

flute/guitar


----------



## 2twenty2

goose / duck


----------



## Gr3iz

hen/rooster


----------



## 2twenty2

inspect / ignore


----------



## cwwozniak

join/quit


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

kilt / shorts


----------



## cwwozniak

lessen/increase

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

moose / deer


----------



## Gr3iz

nasty/kind


----------



## 2twenty2

oven / barbecue


----------



## Gr3iz

pirate/naval officer


----------



## cwwozniak

quickly/slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

rim/hub


----------



## cwwozniak

solid/hollow

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

tarpaulin/net


----------



## cwwozniak

utilitarian/decorative


----------



## Gr3iz

villain/hero

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

war / peace


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box1/PlayStation5


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## 2twenty2

zippo / bic


----------



## cwwozniak

alcoholic/teetotaller


----------



## Gr3iz

bathe/mudwrestle


----------



## 2twenty2

coke / pepsi


----------



## Gr3iz

dart/bowling ball


----------



## dotty999

exciting/boring


----------



## Gr3iz

fly/swim


----------



## 2twenty2

gong / bell


----------



## Gr3iz

Halloween/Easter


----------



## 2twenty2

injured / undamaged


----------



## Gr3iz

jailer/prisoner


----------



## 2twenty2

kowtow / scoff


----------



## dotty999

large /small


----------



## Gr3iz

meaningful/trivial


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

often / rarely


----------



## Gr3iz

plain/fancy


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

rough/tender

Hiya Sweetie!


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour

Hi Mark


----------



## Gr3iz

timber wolf/chihuahua


----------



## dotty999

under/over


----------



## Gr3iz

variable/constant


----------



## dotty999

wealthy /poor


----------



## Gr3iz

XXL/XXS


----------



## cwwozniak

yummy/inedible


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/putt-putt


----------



## cwwozniak

active/passive


----------



## Gr3iz

bathe/shower


----------



## 2twenty2

coat / sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

diamond/oval


----------



## 2twenty2

elegant / tasteless


----------



## cwwozniak

formal/casual

Hi, 2t2 and Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

gold / lead


----------



## cwwozniak

harvest/plant


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## 2twenty2

jaguar / volkswagen


----------



## cwwozniak

keyed/unscratched


----------



## 2twenty2

listless / energetic


----------



## cwwozniak

mysterious/obvious


----------



## Gr3iz

northeast/southwest


----------



## 2twenty2

ornery / amiable


----------



## Gr3iz

polite/rude


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## cwwozniak

rudest/politest 

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## Gr3iz

sanguine/pessimistic


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

tin / copper


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty

Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / local


----------



## cwwozniak

worst/best


----------



## Gr3iz

varied/limited Ooops!

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

??

yours / mine


----------



## dotty999

zipper/button


----------



## cwwozniak

absorb/release

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

bad / good


----------



## cwwozniak

covered/exposed

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

decline / incline


----------



## Gr3iz

expected/surprised


----------



## cwwozniak

finishing/starting


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

grind / hone


----------



## cwwozniak

halve/double


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## 2twenty2

jungle / desert


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

lit/extinguished


----------



## 2twenty2

maid / butler


----------



## Gr3iz

noisy/quiet


----------



## 2twenty2

oven / barbecue


----------



## Gr3iz

pantry/rest room


----------



## 2twenty2

quintet / soloist


----------



## dotty999

relaxed/tense


----------



## 2twenty2

swan / vulture


----------



## Gr3iz

tardy/timely


----------



## dotty999

underneath/above


----------



## Gr3iz

velocity/time


----------



## dotty999

war/peace


----------



## Gr3iz

XSmall/XLarge


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/snap


----------



## dotty999

ask/reply


----------



## 2twenty2

broad / narrow


----------



## cwwozniak

concise/wordy


----------



## 2twenty2

dapper / dishevelled


----------



## cwwozniak

entrance/exit


----------



## Gr3iz

frown/smile


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## 2twenty2

hollow / solid


----------



## dotty999

insult/praise


----------



## cwwozniak

juicy/dried


----------



## 2twenty2

kinked / straight


----------



## Gr3iz

large/wee


----------



## cwwozniak

marsh/desert


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

ocean/puddle


----------



## cwwozniak

positive/negative


----------



## Gr3iz

quack/peep


----------



## cwwozniak

required/optional


----------



## 2twenty2

safety / danger


----------



## Gr3iz

tambourine/bass drum


----------



## dotty999

undo/fasten


----------



## HOBOcs

vast / diminutive


----------



## dotty999

wonderful/awful


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## RT

You folks/other folks


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## 2twenty2

ark / canoe


----------



## Gr3iz

blonde/brunette


----------



## 2twenty2

chalk / ink


----------



## cwwozniak

denial/acceptance


----------



## Gr3iz

effective/useless


----------



## 2twenty2

forest / grove


----------



## cwwozniak

grasped/misunderstood


----------



## 2twenty2

hoof / paw


----------



## Gr3iz

intern/seasoned pro


----------



## 2twenty2

january / july


----------



## Gr3iz

knee pad/elbow pad


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## 2twenty2

mine / yours


----------



## Gr3iz

nope/yep


----------



## 2twenty2

old / new


----------



## Gr3iz

paper/stone tablet


----------



## 2twenty2

queen / king


----------



## cwwozniak

respect/mock


----------



## Gr3iz

sword/pocket knife


----------



## cwwozniak

tighten/loosen 
Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

unveil/cover

Hey there birthday boy! ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

variable/constant

Don't feel a day over 80. Too bad I only turned 69 today. LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

willingly/reluctantly


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / xray


----------



## Gr3iz

yak/elephant


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/omega


----------



## 2twenty2

ball / puck


----------



## Gr3iz

cab/bus


----------



## cwwozniak

delicate/tough


----------



## Gr3iz

edible/poisonous


----------



## 2twenty2

fragile / sturdy


----------



## Gr3iz

gaudy/tasteful


----------



## 2twenty2

hate / love


----------



## Gr3iz

intense/mild


----------



## 2twenty2

join / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/crow's nest


----------



## cwwozniak

lecherous/prudish


----------



## 2twenty2

missile / hand-grenade


----------



## cwwozniak

novice/expert


----------



## 2twenty2

open / close


----------



## Gr3iz

Porcupine/housecat


----------



## 2twenty2

quilter / knitter


----------



## Gr3iz

rubber/steel


----------



## 2twenty2

salt / sugar


----------



## Gr3iz

trigonometry/grammar


----------



## cwwozniak

unilateral/mutual


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## cwwozniak

worst/best


----------



## Gr3iz

XSmall/XLarge


----------



## 2twenty2

yeti / human


----------



## cwwozniak

zesty/mild


----------



## Gr3iz

acrid/savory


----------



## 2twenty2

bell / horn


----------



## Gr3iz

chicken/cow


----------



## 2twenty2

dart / bullet


----------



## Gr3iz

elegant/gauche


----------



## 2twenty2

feline / dog


----------



## Gr3iz

gray/pink


----------



## cwwozniak

hungry/sated


----------



## Gr3iz

intense/moderate


----------



## cwwozniak

juice/pulp


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## 2twenty2

limousine / yugo


----------



## Gr3iz

meat/vegetables


----------



## cwwozniak

neutral/biased


----------



## 2twenty2

opened / closed


----------



## Gr3iz

pilot/sailor


----------



## 2twenty2

quiver / holster


----------



## Gr3iz

red/green


----------



## 2twenty2

sew / sow


----------



## Gr3iz

tee/cup (golf-related)


----------



## cwwozniak

uncle/aunt


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/worthless


----------



## 2twenty2

wild / tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box-1/PlayStation 4


----------



## dotty999

Y - yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

airplane / rocket


----------



## cwwozniak

bake/freeze


----------



## Gr3iz

cookie/carrot


----------



## cwwozniak

delightful/annoying


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## cwwozniak

fancy/plain


----------



## Gr3iz

grab/release


----------



## 2twenty2

had / lost


----------



## Gr3iz

ice cream/soup


----------



## 2twenty2

joke / serious


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/mean


----------



## 2twenty2

ladder / stool


----------



## cwwozniak

musty/fresh


----------



## Gr3iz

nostril/ear canal


----------



## cwwozniak

oafish/sophisticated


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

question/statement


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## Gr3iz

steak/salad


----------



## cwwozniak

tracing/original


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty


----------



## cwwozniak

vacuum/pressurized 

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

wall/floor

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yak / muskox


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/shark


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## Gr3iz

beneath/above


----------



## 2twenty2

cheat / satisfy


----------



## Gr3iz

drinks/urinates


----------



## 2twenty2

elongated / shortened


----------



## Gr3iz

fallacy/truth


----------



## 2twenty2

gullible / cynical


----------



## Gr3iz

hello/goodbye


----------



## cwwozniak

irresistible/repulsive


----------



## 2twenty2

july / january


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow


----------



## cwwozniak

loudly/quietly


----------



## Gr3iz

morose/cheerful


----------



## cwwozniak

nonplussed/aware


----------



## 2twenty2

oppressed / free


----------



## Gr3iz

plural/singular


----------



## 2twenty2

quiver / holster


----------



## dotty999

reveal/hide


----------



## Gr3iz

sour/sweet

Happy VD sweetie!


----------



## dotty999

tough /easy Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

unfit/appropriate


----------



## cwwozniak

vanished/appeared


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## Gr3iz

XXL/XXS


----------



## cwwozniak

your's/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

zilch / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

Army/Navy

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

backup/restore

Hi, 2twenty2!


----------



## 2twenty2

coffee / tea


----------



## Gr3iz

detach/connect


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## Gr3iz

flute/tuba


----------



## dotty999

grubby/clean


----------



## 2twenty2

how / when


----------



## Gr3iz

interior/exterior


----------



## dotty999

junior/senior


----------



## cwwozniak

kerfuffle/calm


----------



## 2twenty2

love / hate


----------



## dotty999

more / less


----------



## cwwozniak

nasty/nice


----------



## 2twenty2

opal / diamond


----------



## dotty999

perfect / flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quiescent/active


----------



## 2twenty2

rooster / hen


----------



## Gr3iz

stallion/mare


----------



## cwwozniak

taken/given


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## 2twenty2

vegetable / fruit


----------



## Gr3iz

want/have


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

anode/cathode


----------



## cwwozniak

banned/permitted

Hi, Mark and 2t2. Happy Friday!


----------



## Gr3iz

cranky/pleasant

Hey Chuck! Happy Friday yourself!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck Hey Mark! TGIF

dry / wet


----------



## Gr3iz

exercise,rest

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

fictional/real


----------



## 2twenty2

girder / stud


----------



## cwwozniak

hardest/easiest


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## dotty999

kind /unkind


----------



## cwwozniak

little/big

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

mine/yours

Hi Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

nine/six


----------



## dotty999

open/closed


----------



## 2twenty2

plump / thin


----------



## Gr3iz

quit/start


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

sour / sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

tile/carpet


----------



## dotty999

underneath /above


----------



## 2twenty2

vines / trees


----------



## Gr3iz

wilted/healthy


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

you/me


----------



## 2twenty2

zeppelin / jet


----------



## cwwozniak

absence/presence


----------



## 2twenty2

*brown* / *green*


----------



## Gr3iz

camel/kitten


----------



## cwwozniak

destitute/wealthy


----------



## 2twenty2

evening / daytime


----------



## Gr3iz

foggy/clear


----------



## cwwozniak

groggy/clearheaded


----------



## Gr3iz

horrible/adorable


----------



## cwwozniak

included/excluded


----------



## Gr3iz

junk/treasure


----------



## 2twenty2

kayak / canoe


----------



## Gr3iz

lateral/bottom


----------



## 2twenty2

marsh / swamp


----------



## Gr3iz

Nome, AK/Honolulu, HI


----------



## 2twenty2

onion / garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

potato/tomato


----------



## 2twenty2

quintet / duet


----------



## cwwozniak

rapidly/slowly


----------



## 2twenty2

sea / lake


----------



## Gr3iz

trigger/barrel


----------



## cwwozniak

unite/separate


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## cwwozniak

windy/calm


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## cwwozniak

ancient/modern


----------



## 2twenty2

book / tablet


----------



## cwwozniak

colorful/monochromatic


----------



## 2twenty2

dummy / robot


----------



## HOBOcs

easy / hard


----------



## Gr3iz

flagrant/obscure


----------



## 2twenty2

glee / desolation


----------



## Gr3iz

harp/piano


----------



## RT

ignorant / savvy


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / illiteracy


----------



## Gr3iz

lucky/unfortunate


----------



## HOBOcs

more / less


----------



## Gr3iz

none/some


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## Gr3iz

polysyllabic/monosyllabic


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / loud


----------



## Gr3iz

roar/purr


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet / sour


----------



## Gr3iz

tense/relaxed


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

very/somewhat


----------



## 2twenty2

water / wine


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / dinghy


----------



## RT

Zorro / Miyamoto Musashi


----------



## Gr3iz

arrive/depart


----------



## cwwozniak

basic/enhanced


----------



## 2twenty2

chose / ignored


----------



## Gr3iz

double/halve


----------



## HOBOcs

early / late


----------



## Gr3iz

fall/spring


----------



## 2twenty2

good / bad


----------



## RT

heaven / hell


----------



## 2twenty2

introvert / extrovert


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/ragged right


----------



## cwwozniak

knurled/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

lazy / active


----------



## Gr3iz

money order/cash


----------



## cwwozniak

naturally/artificially


----------



## Gr3iz

oral/intravenous


----------



## cwwozniak

plain/fancy


----------



## 2twenty2

quail / pheasant


----------



## Gr3iz

rectangle/oval


----------



## cwwozniak

strengthen/weaken


----------



## Gr3iz

talk/listen


----------



## cwwozniak

upended/upright


----------



## 2twenty2

vote / abstain


----------



## cwwozniak

waning/waxing


----------



## Gr3iz

XSmall/XLarge


----------



## cwwozniak

yank/shove


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## 2twenty2

all / none


----------



## cwwozniak

before/after


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

dryad/naiad


----------



## 2twenty2

end / start


----------



## Gr3iz

fling/catch


----------



## 2twenty2

glad / angry


----------



## Gr3iz

harvest/sow


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## cwwozniak

jinxed/lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow


----------



## 2twenty2

lean / fat


----------



## Gr3iz

metal/plastic


----------



## 2twenty2

navy / air-force


----------



## Gr3iz

olfactory/auditory


----------



## 2twenty2

parents / friends


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt/bridle


----------



## cwwozniak

resistance/compliance


----------



## Gr3iz

science/history


----------



## cwwozniak

theoretical/actual


----------



## 2twenty2

uncover / hide


----------



## cwwozniak

variable/constant


----------



## Gr3iz

whetstones/dhrystones


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## cwwozniak

yelling/whispering


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/infinity


----------



## cwwozniak

absolute/relative


----------



## Gr3iz

brother/sister


----------



## 2twenty2

couch / chair


----------



## Gr3iz

dryer/washer


----------



## 2twenty2

electrician / plumber


----------



## Gr3iz

flounder/guppy


----------



## 2twenty2

green / red


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/sewing needle


----------



## cwwozniak

iced/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

jailed/free


----------



## 2twenty2

killed / saved


----------



## Gr3iz

lethargic/energetic


----------



## cwwozniak

mindful/oblivious

Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

nude / covered


----------



## cwwozniak

opener/sealer

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

proud / embarrassed


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/center

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too!

It was good to see knuck join us in the TSG Chat yesterday for a while! Please, come again!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> quarterback/center
> 
> Hey Chuck! *Hey knuck! Happy Hump Day to you, too!*
> 
> It was good to see knuck join us in the TSG Chat yesterday for a while! *Please, come again!*


_Hey Mark! HHD_ / I'll try but no promises.

rooster / hen


----------



## Gr3iz

static/dynamic


----------



## 2twenty2

trunk / suitcase


----------



## Gr3iz

universe/neighborhood


----------



## 2twenty2

valley / mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

wine/water


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

youngster/elder


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / something


----------



## Gr3iz

atheist/Jehovah's Witness


----------



## 2twenty2

build / demolish


----------



## HOBOcs

clear / vague


----------



## Gr3iz

dropout/graduate


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

forest/desert


----------



## 2twenty2

guest / intruder


----------



## dotty999

home/away


----------



## cwwozniak

insulator/conductor


----------



## Gr3iz

jail cell/Presidential suite at the Waldorf


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / grizzly


----------



## Gr3iz

lucid/ambiguous


----------



## 2twenty2

millipede / centipede


----------



## cwwozniak

neutral/opinionated


----------



## Gr3iz

optional/mandatory


----------



## 2twenty2

police / CIA


----------



## cwwozniak

quality/inferior


----------



## Gr3iz

robust/flimsy


----------



## HOBOcs

slow / fast


----------



## 2twenty2

tarp / blanket


----------



## cwwozniak

undulating/flat


----------



## Gr3iz

verdant/blighted


----------



## cwwozniak

westerly/easterly


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

yore / today


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/courser


----------



## 2twenty2

astronaut / deep sea diver


----------



## Gr3iz

bathing suit/birthday suit


----------



## 2twenty2

chicken / hawk


----------



## Gr3iz

domesticated/feral


----------



## cwwozniak

equitable/disproportionate


----------



## Gr3iz

free/costly


----------



## 2twenty2

garden / rustic


----------



## cwwozniak

humble/braggart


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / tent


----------



## cwwozniak

jumbled/organized


----------



## 2twenty2

karate / boxing


----------



## Gr3iz

lucid/convoluted


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## Gr3iz

nap/coma


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## Gr3iz

poppa/momma


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

real/imaginary


----------



## 2twenty2

sick / healthy


----------



## cwwozniak

trendy/outdated


----------



## 2twenty2

used / new


----------



## Gr3iz

vegetarian/carnivore


----------



## cwwozniak

widest/narrowest


----------



## HOBOcs

Xon / Xoff


----------



## Gr3iz

yolk/white


----------



## cwwozniak

zoned/unrestricted


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## Gr3iz

ball/bat


----------



## 2twenty2

car / truck


----------



## Gr3iz

derelict/attentive


----------



## 2twenty2

ear / eye


----------



## Gr3iz

forget/recollect


----------



## 2twenty2

goat / sheep


----------



## Gr3iz

halve/double


----------



## 2twenty2

information / secrecy


----------



## Gr3iz

Jerry/Tom ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

knight / squire


----------



## cwwozniak

legendary/unknown


----------



## Gr3iz

minister/rabbi


----------



## 2twenty2

noticed / ignored


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## 2twenty2

popular / unfashionable


----------



## cwwozniak

quote/paraphrase


----------



## Gr3iz

remote/local


----------



## cwwozniak

solid/hollow


----------



## Gr3iz

terse/verbose


----------



## 2twenty2

united / devided


----------



## cwwozniak

vetoed/passed 

Good morning 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

wish / resent


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

yeti / human


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/crawl

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

add/subtract


----------



## Gr3iz

bland/flavorful


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / warm


----------



## Gr3iz

deposit/withdraw


----------



## 2twenty2

elected official / dictator


----------



## Gr3iz

foul ball/home run


----------



## cwwozniak

gain/lose


----------



## 2twenty2

hope / despair


----------



## Gr3iz

ignorant/wise


----------



## 2twenty2

junk / treasure


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/mast


----------



## cwwozniak

lanky/stocky


----------



## 2twenty2

mink / skunk


----------



## Gr3iz

newborn/senior citizen


----------



## 2twenty2

opa / oma


----------



## cwwozniak

private/public


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt/lance


----------



## cwwozniak

Republican/Democrat

Good morning, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

satan / jesus


----------



## Gr3iz

terrible/delightful

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark! Hey Chuck!

usual / different


----------



## Gr3iz

versatile/specific


----------



## HOBOcs

wait / go


----------



## Gr3iz

xylophone hammer/judge's gavel


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / dingy


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/savanna


----------



## 2twenty2

anchor / loose


----------



## Gr3iz

bark/meow


----------



## 2twenty2

cow / muskox


----------



## Gr3iz

drug dealer/addict


----------



## 2twenty2

electron / proton


----------



## Gr3iz

flat/hilly


----------



## HOBOcs

Good / bad


----------



## 2twenty2

high / low


----------



## Gr3iz

intake/exhaust


----------



## 2twenty2

janitor / butler


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## 2twenty2

limo / lada


----------



## Gr3iz

Mazda/Maserati


----------



## 2twenty2

Nisan / Cadillac


----------



## Gr3iz

olive oil/maple syrup


----------



## 2twenty2

pomeranian / labrador


----------



## Gr3iz

quality/price


----------



## cwwozniak

rancid/fresh

Good afternoon, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

strident/mellow

Hey Chuck! Glad to see you back!


----------



## cwwozniak

ticklish/numb


----------



## Gr3iz

unknown/popular


----------



## cwwozniak

vein/artery


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## cwwozniak

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zit / boil


----------



## Gr3iz

astronaut/submariner


----------



## 2twenty2

balloon / zeppelin


----------



## cwwozniak

carefully/carelessly


----------



## Gr3iz

deaf/blind


----------



## cwwozniak

evil/good


----------



## Gr3iz

forest/desert


----------



## 2twenty2

gold / lead


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/ill


----------



## 2twenty2

iron / aluminum


----------



## Gr3iz

judge/jury


----------



## 2twenty2

kiln / forge


----------



## Gr3iz

lion/alley cat


----------



## 2twenty2

mountain / hill


----------



## Gr3iz

negate/confirm


----------



## 2twenty2

opal / ruby


----------



## Gr3iz

polka dot/striped


----------



## 2twenty2

quench / parch


----------



## Gr3iz

routine/emergency


----------



## 2twenty2

salt / pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

truth/fallacy


----------



## 2twenty2

upset / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

valuable/worthless


----------



## 2twenty2

wool / silk


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/surfboard


----------



## 2twenty2

yak / muskox


----------



## Gr3iz

zilch/many


----------



## cwwozniak

accending, descending


----------



## Gr3iz

bought/stole


----------



## 2twenty2

chat / text


----------



## Gr3iz

dunce/genius


----------



## cwwozniak

expert/novice


----------



## 2twenty2

fruit / vegetable


----------



## cwwozniak

gross/pleasant


----------



## 2twenty2

hoist / lower


----------



## cwwozniak

indoor/outdoor


----------



## 2twenty2

jill / jack


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## 2twenty2

lincoln / lada


----------



## Gr3iz

mix/separate


----------



## 2twenty2

noon / midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

one/zero


----------



## cwwozniak

private/public


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt/spurs


----------



## 2twenty2

river / stream


----------



## cwwozniak

short/long


----------



## Gr3iz

time/space


----------



## cwwozniak

understood/mysterious


----------



## 2twenty2

vine / limb


----------



## Gr3iz

water/steam


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

yea/nay


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## cwwozniak

absent/present


----------



## dotty999

bad/good

Hi Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

desert/ocean


----------



## cwwozniak

extract/inject


----------



## 2twenty2

filthy / clean


----------



## Gr3iz

grant/loan


----------



## cwwozniak

halos/horns


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / hostel


----------



## cwwozniak

junk/treasure

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## cwwozniak

later/sooner


----------



## Gr3iz

mellow/intense


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle


----------



## 2twenty2

push / pull


----------



## cwwozniak

quell/incite


----------



## 2twenty2

rusty / shiny


----------



## Gr3iz

sack/hire


----------



## cwwozniak

tighten/loosen


----------



## 2twenty2

uneven / flat


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## 2twenty2

wet / dry


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## 2twenty2

yell / whisper


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/crawl


----------



## cwwozniak

attuned/alienated


----------



## Gr3iz

broad/narrow


----------



## cwwozniak

cancelled/renewed


----------



## Gr3iz

dolphin/slug


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

foghorn/train whistle


----------



## 2twenty2

gorilla / yeti


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/ill


----------



## 2twenty2

ingest / regurgitate


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/morose


----------



## 2twenty2

ken / barbie


----------



## Gr3iz

ladies/gentlemen


----------



## 2twenty2

microsoft / apple


----------



## HOBOcs

nope / yup


----------



## Gr3iz

obvious/obscured


----------



## 2twenty2

punch / slap


----------



## Gr3iz

quartet/symphony orchestra


----------



## 2twenty2

root / trunk


----------



## Gr3iz

squire/knight


----------



## 2twenty2

timed / infinity


----------



## HOBOcs

undone / tied


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

white/black


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## cwwozniak

zoned/unrestricted

Good morning, and Happy Hump Day, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

Army/Peace Corps

Mornin' pal! And a Happy Hump Day to you, too!


----------



## 2twenty2

beer / wine


----------



## Gr3iz

cause/effect


----------



## cwwozniak

distributed/collected

Hi, 2t2!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

ear / nose


----------



## cwwozniak

firm/mushy


----------



## 2twenty2

girl / boy


----------



## cwwozniak

huge/tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

interstate/intrastate


----------



## HOBOcs

junk / treasures

Good evening all


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow

Hey Jim!


----------



## 2twenty2

lean / fatty


----------



## Gr3iz

meat/potatoes

Mornin' knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

opinion/fact


----------



## 2twenty2

pint / gallon


----------



## cwwozniak

quote/paraphrase


----------



## 2twenty2

roomy / cramped


----------



## Gr3iz

straight/circuitous


----------



## cwwozniak

trendy/outdated


----------



## Gr3iz

until/after


----------



## HOBOcs

voluptuous / scrawny


----------



## cwwozniak

wholesome/perverted 

Hi, Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

XXL / XXS

Evening Chuck


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt/fresh whole milk


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / velcro


----------



## Gr3iz

aquarium/terrarium


----------



## cwwozniak

baffling/understood

Hi, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

cow / bull


----------



## Gr3iz

dunce cap/derby


----------



## cwwozniak

evening/morning


----------



## Gr3iz

farmhouse/condominium


----------



## dotty999

going/coming


----------



## cwwozniak

hard/soft


----------



## Gr3iz

inmate/warden


----------



## 2twenty2

junk / treasure


----------



## dotty999

keep / discard


----------



## 2twenty2

listen / ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

meter/yard


----------



## HOBOcs

nothing / everything


----------



## Gr3iz

once/never


----------



## 2twenty2

pound / ton


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

rest / active


----------



## dotty999

some/none


----------



## 2twenty2

top / bottom


----------



## Gr3iz

unlimited/finite


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / cramped


----------



## dotty999

win / lose


----------



## Gr3iz

Xon/Xoff


----------



## 2twenty2

yours / mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## 2twenty2

abort / continue


----------



## Gr3iz

behind/ahead


----------



## dotty999

come/go


----------



## 2twenty2

darn / sew


----------



## Gr3iz

energetic/lethargic


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## dotty999

help/hinder


----------



## 2twenty2

inept / capable


----------



## Gr3iz

jellyfish/clam


----------



## 2twenty2

knee / elbow


----------



## Gr3iz

legume/tuber


----------



## cwwozniak

make/destroy


----------



## Gr3iz

nugget/boulder


----------



## 2twenty2

opposite / alike


----------



## Gr3iz

plural/singular


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / din


----------



## dotty999

remove /add


----------



## Gr3iz

seize/release


----------



## dotty999

tense/calm


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## Gr3iz

variegated/solid


----------



## 2twenty2

wise / stupid


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## dotty999

you / me


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## dotty999

bright/dull


----------



## Gr3iz

canine/feline


----------



## cwwozniak

double/halve


----------



## dotty999

extra/less


----------



## Gr3iz

forget/recall


----------



## cwwozniak

guzzle/sip


----------



## Gr3iz

harvest/sow


----------



## cwwozniak

intense/mild


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/ragged right


----------



## dotty999

keen/disinterested


----------



## 2twenty2

like / detest


----------



## Gr3iz

modest/extravagant


----------



## dotty999

nervous/calm


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## Gr3iz

populous/deserted


----------



## cwwozniak

quality/slipshod


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

sour / sweet


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillian


----------



## Gr3iz

alphabetical/numerical


----------



## 2twenty2

big / small


----------



## Gr3iz

Cadillac/Yugo


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## HOBOcs

even / odd


----------



## Gr3iz

flour/sugar


----------



## dotty999

give/receive


----------



## 2twenty2

hot / cold


----------



## Gr3iz

idiot/genius


----------



## 2twenty2

japanese / chinese


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/fork


----------



## dotty999

lovely/ugly


----------



## Gr3iz

manatee/sardine


----------



## RT

No/Yes


----------



## Gr3iz

??? I thought this was supposed to be alphabetical? ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

open / shut


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> ??? I thought this was supposed to be alphabetical? ;-)


Me too.
Would that one right and one wrong, or do I need to read the rules again 

put/ take


----------



## Gr3iz

quarrel/bullet


----------



## dotty999

relaxed/tense


----------



## 2twenty2

sour / sweet


----------



## Gr3iz

tweeter/woofer


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## 2twenty2

vote / abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

wet/arid


----------



## 2twenty2

xray / xerox


----------



## Gr3iz

yolk/white


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## Gr3iz

airport/harbor


----------



## 2twenty2

bath / shower


----------



## Gr3iz

children/adults


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## 2twenty2

ego / humility


----------



## Gr3iz

flew/swam


----------



## 2twenty2

ground / sky


----------



## Gr3iz

home/away


----------



## dotty999

insufficient/plenty


----------



## 2twenty2

joey / jill


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## 2twenty2

lamprey / snake


----------



## Gr3iz

moon/sun


----------



## 2twenty2

new / old


----------



## Gr3iz

optional/mandatory


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## 2twenty2

ton / ounce


----------



## dotty999

upper/lower


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/burlap


----------



## dotty999

wild/ tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## cwwozniak

add/subtract


----------



## Gr3iz

bland/flavorful


----------



## 2twenty2

can / bucket


----------



## Gr3iz

dandelion/rose


----------



## dotty999

extra/less


----------



## 2twenty2

far / near


----------



## Gr3iz

great/small


----------



## 2twenty2

hallway / alley


----------



## cwwozniak

inclined/level


----------



## Gr3iz

jail/country club


----------



## 2twenty2

kangaroo / koala


----------



## dotty999

lion/tiger


----------



## 2twenty2

mope / happy


----------



## dotty999

new /old


----------



## Gr3iz

often/seldom


----------



## 2twenty2

polluted / pristine


----------



## HOBOcs

Queen / King


----------



## Gr3iz

robot/human


----------



## dotty999

sane/insane


----------



## 2twenty2

thread / cable


----------



## Gr3iz

uppermost/lowest


----------



## 2twenty2

vine / tree


----------



## Gr3iz

wine/water


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / velcro


----------



## Gr3iz

admiral/general


----------



## 2twenty2

blond / brunette


----------



## Gr3iz

calm/overwrought


----------



## cwwozniak

damage/repair


----------



## Gr3iz

erect/demolish


----------



## cwwozniak

final/preliminary


----------



## 2twenty2

good / bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hinky/valid


----------



## dotty999

insert/ remove


----------



## Gr3iz

jinxed/fortunate


----------



## 2twenty2

knee / elbow


----------



## dotty999

light/dark


----------



## 2twenty2

midnight / noon


----------



## Gr3iz

nightmare/daydream


----------



## cwwozniak

opulent/spartan


----------



## 2twenty2

poor / wealthy


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/rambunctious


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

sticky/slick


----------



## 2twenty2

tall / short


----------



## Gr3iz

united/divided


----------



## 2twenty2

vest / jacket


----------



## Gr3iz

window/door


----------



## dotty999

xray /scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yak/squirrel


----------



## cwwozniak

zenith/nadir


----------



## Gr3iz

arrive/depart


----------



## cwwozniak

biggest/smallest


----------



## Gr3iz

crayon/chalk


----------



## dotty999

dry/wet


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

float/sink


----------



## cwwozniak

growth/shrinkage


----------



## Gr3iz

hollow/solid


----------



## cwwozniak

interior/exterior


----------



## Gr3iz

jam/jelly


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

lazy/energetic


----------



## 2twenty2

mat / carpet


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody/anybody


----------



## dotty999

ordinary/unique


----------



## 2twenty2

police / criminal


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## cwwozniak

rough/smooth


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## Gr3iz

thunder/lightning


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## Gr3iz

village/metropolis


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## dotty999

young/old


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## Gr3iz

belch/fart


----------



## dotty999

clean/dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

dull/sharp


----------



## cwwozniak

enlisted/drafted


----------



## Gr3iz

famous/unknown


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

half/whole


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

Jack/Jill


----------



## 2twenty2

knee / elbow


----------



## Gr3iz

lust/loathe


----------



## dotty999

mend/break


----------



## 2twenty2

nope / yep


----------



## Gr3iz

oak/pine


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/rambunctious


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

squirmy/relaxed


----------



## 2twenty2

toga / bathrobe


----------



## Gr3iz

until/after


----------



## dotty999

vast/miniscule


----------



## Gr3iz

worried/calm


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

young/elderly


----------



## RT

zest / melancholy


----------



## dotty999

arrive/depart


----------



## Gr3iz

barge.canoe


----------



## cwwozniak

cancel/renew


----------



## Gr3iz

dry/moist


----------



## dotty999

early/late


----------



## Gr3iz

flounder/goldfish


----------



## cwwozniak

grandiose/humble


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/hatpin


----------



## dotty999

indoors/outdoors


----------



## cwwozniak

joyfully/sadly


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/mast


----------



## dotty999

level /uneven


----------



## Gr3iz

march/sit


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody / somebody


----------



## RT

often / rarely


----------



## 2twenty2

pay / steal


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt/whip


----------



## cwwozniak

rude/polite


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## cwwozniak

tender/tough

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty


----------



## cwwozniak

variable/constant


----------



## dotty999

warm/cool


----------



## Gr3iz

XLarge/XSmall


----------



## RT

You /me


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## dotty999

after/before


----------



## Gr3iz

bald/hirsute


----------



## 2twenty2

coconut / peanut


----------



## Gr3iz

drizzle/cloudburst


----------



## 2twenty2

eel / snake


----------



## Gr3iz

fairy/troll


----------



## 2twenty2

game / work


----------



## Gr3iz

hockey/tiddly-winks


----------



## dotty999

inner/outer


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/toss


----------



## dotty999

lies/truth


----------



## cwwozniak

moist/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

normal/me


----------



## cwwozniak

ordinary/special


----------



## Gr3iz

pop/mom


----------



## 2twenty2

quilt / sheet


----------



## Gr3iz

rock/roll


----------



## 2twenty2

sweet / sour


----------



## Gr3iz

towel/washcloth


----------



## 2twenty2

wool / silk


----------



## Gr3iz

xebec/kayak


----------



## 2twenty2

you / me


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## cwwozniak

active/dormant

Hi Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

bold/frightened

Hiya pal!


----------



## 2twenty2

Cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

dodge/ram ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

enter / exit


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

goal/obstacle


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

idiot/genius


----------



## 2twenty2

join / separate


----------



## Gr3iz

kiln/refrigerator


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## 2twenty2

milk / wine


----------



## Gr3iz

northwestern/southeastern


----------



## RT

over / under


----------



## Gr3iz

pots/pans


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / loud


----------



## cwwozniak

respectful/rude


----------



## 2twenty2

Sold / kept


----------



## Gr3iz

twice/half


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## 2twenty2

wood / plastic


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## Gr3iz

abc/123


----------



## cwwozniak

backward/forward


----------



## Gr3iz

cheer/boo


----------



## cwwozniak

dangerous/safe


----------



## Gr3iz

eagle/hummingbird


----------



## dotty999

fresh/stale


----------



## Gr3iz

garlic/sugar


----------



## RT

Hell / Heaven


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## Gr3iz

Jekyll/Hyde


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / kodiak


----------



## cwwozniak

lacking/abundant

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

Mrs. / Mr.


----------



## cwwozniak

native/invasive (plant species)


----------



## 2twenty2

oil / gas


----------



## RT

positive / negative


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/sheet


----------



## cwwozniak

recording/live


----------



## Gr3iz

stallion/mare


----------



## dotty999

teach/learn


----------



## 2twenty2

under / over


----------



## cwwozniak

valuable/worthless


----------



## 2twenty2

waste / save


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## cwwozniak

yours/mine

Hi, Mark.


----------



## Gr3iz

zip/button

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

access /block


----------



## Gr3iz

biped/quadruped


----------



## dotty999

commence/end


----------



## Gr3iz

Dotty/sourpuss


----------



## cwwozniak

exits/entrances


----------



## Gr3iz

fence/gate


----------



## cwwozniak

gungho/disinterested


----------



## Gr3iz

helmet/baseball cap


----------



## dotty999

important/trivial


----------



## Gr3iz

journey/destination


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

loathe/adore


----------



## cwwozniak

messy/tidy


----------



## Gr3iz

never/always


----------



## cwwozniak

overcome/succumb


----------



## Gr3iz

p.m./a.m.


----------



## cwwozniak

quintessential/atypical


----------



## dotty999

remain / leave


----------



## Gr3iz

scalpel/scimitar


----------



## cwwozniak

throw/catch


----------



## Gr3iz

umpire/referee


----------



## cwwozniak

vacant/occupied


----------



## Gr3iz

whole/half


----------



## cwwozniak

XXX fine confectioners sugar / rock candy


----------



## Gr3iz

yellow #2 pencil/permanent marker


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

aluminum/carbon fiber


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## Gr3iz

collar/tail (of a shirt)


----------



## cwwozniak

drain/fill


----------



## Gr3iz

elated/depressed


----------



## cwwozniak

filled/drained


----------



## Gr3iz

great/small


----------



## dotty999

huge/tiny


----------



## Gr3iz

igloo/apartment


----------



## dotty999

joking/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

kick/punch


----------



## cwwozniak

likable/despised


----------



## Gr3iz

mix/separate


----------



## dotty999

near/far


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle 

Good evening, O sweet one!


----------



## 2twenty2

pearl / diamond


----------



## Gr3iz

quirt/javelin


----------



## 2twenty2

river / stream


----------



## dotty999

soft / hard


----------



## 2twenty2

tuxedo / suit


----------



## cwwozniak

under/over

Hi, Dotty and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

visual/audible


----------



## dotty999

W - waiter/ waitress


----------



## Gr3iz

XSmall/XLarge


----------



## dotty999

yours / mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/buttons


----------



## cwwozniak

avoid/seek


----------



## Gr3iz

baseball/football


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly / warm


----------



## Gr3iz

droll/witty


----------



## cwwozniak

extreme/moderate


----------



## 2twenty2

frown / smile


----------



## Gr3iz

grow/shrink


----------



## 2twenty2

hot / cold


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## cwwozniak

jaded/thrilled


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / punch


----------



## dotty999

love / hate


----------



## cwwozniak

married/single

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

noggin/tootsies


----------



## dotty999

open/shut

Hi boys


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty/ugly

Hiya Dotty dear!


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

rough/smooth


----------



## dotty999

sweet/ bitter


----------



## cwwozniak

taken/given


----------



## 2twenty2

upper / lower


----------



## cwwozniak

variable/constant


----------



## 2twenty2

water / wine


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## dotty999

Y - you / me


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / many


----------



## dotty999

after/ before


----------



## Gr3iz

both/neither


----------



## cwwozniak

calm/nervous


----------



## Gr3iz

darkness/daylight


----------



## 2twenty2

end / start


----------



## Gr3iz

finale/overture


----------



## 2twenty2

go / remain


----------



## cwwozniak

halve/double


----------



## Gr3iz

import/export


----------



## cwwozniak

joking/serious


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / punch


----------



## Gr3iz

lease/buy


----------



## 2twenty2

mrs / mr


----------



## Gr3iz

nice/nasty


----------



## cwwozniak

oak/balsa


----------



## 2twenty2

push / pull


----------



## Gr3iz

quill/tusk


----------



## dotty999

remain/leave


----------



## 2twenty2

silly / serious


----------



## dotty999

taut / slack


----------



## cwwozniak

unite/divide


----------



## 2twenty2

vat / bottle


----------



## cwwozniak

winter/summer


----------



## Gr3iz

XXS/XXL


----------



## cwwozniak

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## cwwozniak

best/worst

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

catch/throw


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

ethical/political


----------



## cwwozniak

famous/unknown


----------



## dotty999

good/bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hillside/beachfront


----------



## cwwozniak

income/expenses


----------



## Gr3iz

Jeep/helicopter


----------



## dotty999

kept/discarded


----------



## cwwozniak

leaky/watertight


----------



## dotty999

marry/divorce


----------



## cwwozniak

natural/synthetic


----------



## Gr3iz

opinion/fact


----------



## cwwozniak

pushed/pulled


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/raucous


----------



## cwwozniak

rigged/fair


----------



## Gr3iz

sturgeon/guppy


----------



## cwwozniak

takeoff/landing


----------



## Gr3iz

until/after


----------



## cwwozniak

vacate/occupy


----------



## Gr3iz

Xebec/kayak


----------



## cwwozniak

youthful/aged


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## dotty999

accept/refuse


----------



## Gr3iz

belt/suspenders


----------



## dotty999

crazy/sane


----------



## Gr3iz

dreaded/anticipated


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## Gr3iz

fighter/lover


----------



## cwwozniak

gross/appealing


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/hat pin


----------



## cwwozniak

individual/group

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

jar/can

Hey Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## dotty999

large/small


----------



## cwwozniak

maximize/minimize


----------



## Gr3iz

noted/ignored


----------



## dotty999

old/young


----------



## Gr3iz

priest/parishioner


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

real/imitation


----------



## dotty999

sweet/sour


----------



## cwwozniak

tense/relaxed


----------



## Gr3iz

until/since


----------



## cwwozniak

valuable/worthless


----------



## Gr3iz

well/reservoir


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

you/me


----------



## bobc

zealous/apathetic


----------



## Gr3iz

amplify/attenuate


----------



## dotty999

begin/ end


----------



## Gr3iz

cub/lioness


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

even/odd


----------



## cwwozniak

falling/rising


----------



## Gr3iz

green/red


----------



## cwwozniak

hottest/coldest


----------



## Gr3iz

immediately/eventually


----------



## cwwozniak

jubilant/morose


----------



## Gr3iz

krill/whale


----------



## cwwozniak

lacking/abundance


----------



## Gr3iz

massive/minute


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

orchestra/trio


----------



## cwwozniak

polygamist/unmarried


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/liter


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## Gr3iz

sister/brother


----------



## cwwozniak

there/here


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty


----------



## cwwozniak

vague/clear


----------



## Gr3iz

wolf/lion

Hey Chuck!


----------



## xrobwx71

Xylophone/Trumpet


----------



## dotty999

yes/no


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## Gr3iz

bark/meow


----------



## dotty999

closed/open


----------



## Gr3iz

dingy/brilliant


----------



## cwwozniak

elevate/lower


----------



## Gr3iz

flower/root


----------



## cwwozniak

glowing/dark


----------



## Gr3iz

honor/disgrace


----------



## dotty999

inside/outside


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/ragged right


----------



## cwwozniak

kin/unrelated


----------



## Gr3iz

leather/vinyl


----------



## cwwozniak

massive/minuscule

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

near/far

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

opening/closing


----------



## Gr3iz

plastic/steel


----------



## cwwozniak

quickly/slowly


----------



## Gr3iz

rose/tulip


----------



## dotty999

soft/hard


----------



## Gr3iz

transparent/opaque


----------



## cwwozniak

unique/commonplace


----------



## Gr3iz

very/somewhat


----------



## cwwozniak

worst/best


----------



## Gr3iz

Xon/Xoff


----------



## dotty999

you/me


----------



## Gr3iz

z/a


----------



## RT

achoo/ Gesundheit


----------



## Gr3iz

byte/bit


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

devil/angel


----------



## cwwozniak

eventually/never

Hi Mark!


----------



## RT

finished/started


----------



## cwwozniak

grooved/smooth


----------



## dotty999

hold/release


----------



## cwwozniak

iced/heated

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

juvenile/mature

Hey all! I've been driving for the past two days. Took the old lady to visit her friend, about 6.5 hours, then I went up to my nephew's to spend the night, another 2+ hours. Came home today, about 5 more hours ... <whew>


----------



## RT

knowledge/ignorance


Mark, sounds like you could use a rest and stare at the TV for a while


----------



## Gr3iz

lovely/hideous

I was out your way, Randy. Dropped the old lady off in Trenton, GA, then spent the night with my nephews in Sparta, TN.


----------



## dotty999

men/women


----------



## Gr3iz

northern/southern


----------



## dotty999

oppose/concur


----------



## Gr3iz

plump/slender


----------



## cwwozniak

quieter/noisier 

Hi, Dotty and Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

resting/active

Good evening, my friend!


----------



## cwwozniak

stretch/compress


----------



## Gr3iz

this/that


----------



## RT

unusual/common


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## dotty999

wet/dry


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/PlayStation


----------



## cwwozniak

youthful/aged


----------



## Gr3iz

ziggurat/tent


----------



## cwwozniak

abscond/return


----------



## dotty999

briefly/lengthy


----------



## Gr3iz

coffee/tea


----------



## dotty999

dark/light


----------



## Gr3iz

early/tardy


----------



## dotty999

fly/land


----------



## Gr3iz

garage/bedroom


----------



## cwwozniak

hard/soft


----------



## Gr3iz

ire/pleasure


----------



## cwwozniak

jungle/desert


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/spoon


----------



## cwwozniak

lacking/plentiful


----------



## dotty999

many/few


----------



## Gr3iz

noted/unknown


----------



## dotty999

oppose/concur


----------



## Gr3iz

peasant/king

Hiya Sunshine!


----------



## dotty999

queen/king

Hi cheeky chops


----------



## Gr3iz

royal/common


----------



## dotty999

sure/uncertain


----------



## Gr3iz

time/space


----------



## dotty999

upset/please


----------



## Gr3iz

vicious/pleasant


----------



## cwwozniak

wobbly/steady


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## RT

youthful / ancient


----------



## Gr3iz

Zeus/Jupiter


----------



## cwwozniak

aviator/submariner


----------



## Gr3iz

bus boy/chef


----------



## dotty999

close/distant


----------



## Gr3iz

diameter/circumference


----------



## dotty999

end / begin


----------



## Gr3iz

finish/begin


----------



## dotty999

go/arrive


----------



## Gr3iz

hippie/yuppie


----------



## dotty999

insert/remove


----------



## Gr3iz

judge/jury


----------



## cwwozniak

kindred/unrelated


----------



## Gr3iz

lucky/unfortunate


----------



## cwwozniak

mighty/weak


----------



## Gr3iz

naughty/nice (though sometimes they are synonyms ...) ;-)


----------



## cwwozniak

oven/refrigerator


----------



## Gr3iz

pineapple/grape


----------



## dotty999

queen/king


----------



## Gr3iz

right/wrong


----------



## dotty999

some/none


----------



## cwwozniak

trendy/outdated


----------



## Gr3iz

unkempt/tidy


----------



## dotty999

vote/ abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

wedding ceremony/divorce trial


----------



## dotty999

xray scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## dotty999

zilch/ more


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn/oak tree


----------



## dotty999

bride/groom


----------



## Gr3iz

chocolate/vanilla


----------



## cwwozniak

drama/comedy


----------



## Gr3iz

eagerly/reluctantly


----------



## dotty999

first/last


----------



## Gr3iz

girl/boy


----------



## dotty999

home/away


----------



## Gr3iz

I/you


----------



## cwwozniak

join/quit

Hi, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

kelp/beanstalks

Hey Chuck!


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## Gr3iz

milk/champagne


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## Gr3iz

opera/bluegrass


----------



## dotty999

perfect /flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/sheet


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## Gr3iz

shaken/stirred


----------



## cwwozniak

timid/brave


----------



## Gr3iz

until/after


----------



## cwwozniak

visible/hidden


----------



## Gr3iz

wall/floor


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

young/old


----------



## RT

zero / infinity


----------



## Gr3iz

alpha/omega


----------



## 2twenty2

bold / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

calculated/random


----------



## cwwozniak

dawn/dusk


----------



## Gr3iz

elevation/depression


----------



## RT

friendly/aggressive


----------



## Gr3iz

gruesome/lovely


----------



## 2twenty2

hover / land


----------



## RT

intelligent / stoopid


----------



## Gr3iz

junior/senior


----------



## 2twenty2

kinky / straight


----------



## Gr3iz

lethargic/energetic


----------



## cwwozniak

moving/stationary


----------



## Gr3iz

niece/nephew

Hey Chuck! Happy Hump Day, pal!


----------



## cwwozniak

oldest/youngest

And a Happy Hump Day to you, Mark!


----------



## Gr3iz

polka dots/stripes

I wish you would join us one Wednesday, at least in the Chat. Just because ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

quit / start


----------



## Gr3iz

relaxing/stressful


----------



## RT

stressful / relaxing

_>ahem<
_


----------



## Gr3iz

tense/calm

Very original, Randy ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## cwwozniak

wrong/correct


----------



## 2twenty2

wed / divorce


----------



## Gr3iz

Tie goes to the runner ... ;-)

XL/XS


----------



## 2twenty2

👔

young / old


----------



## Gr3iz

Somehow, I don't think the runner wants *that* tie ... ;-)

zipper/buttons


----------



## 2twenty2

apples / oranges


----------



## Gr3iz

bloated/emaciated


----------



## cwwozniak

cold/hot

Hi, Mark and Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

dew/frost

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

efficient/wasteful


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

frost / dew


----------



## Gr3iz

giant/pygmy 

Hey knuck!


----------



## cwwozniak

horrible/wonderful


----------



## Gr3iz

ironic/sincere


----------



## 2twenty2

jock / wimp


----------



## Gr3iz

kiln/ice chest


----------



## 2twenty2

listen / ignore


----------



## Gr3iz

jellybeans/candy corn


----------



## cwwozniak

kinked/straight


----------



## Gr3iz

leaf/stem


----------



## 2twenty2

😮 
Went from L to j k l

I'm going to start with "P" to get back on track

push / pull


Next letter "Q"


----------



## Gr3iz

Ooops!

quietly/loudly


----------



## 2twenty2

run / walk


----------



## dotty999

stay/leave


----------



## cwwozniak

tough/tender


----------



## 2twenty2

useful / useless


----------



## cwwozniak

vital/unnecessary


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yesterday / tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

zoom/plod


----------



## dotty999

afar/ nearby


----------



## Gr3iz

blend/separate


----------



## dotty999

cool/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

drama/comedy


----------



## dotty999

end/begin


----------



## 2twenty2

fat / slim


----------



## dotty999

glad/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

harmonious/dissonant


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / tent


----------



## Gr3iz

jail/resort


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## cwwozniak

light/heavy


----------



## Gr3iz

melt/solidify


----------



## 2twenty2

netflix / blockbuster


----------



## Gr3iz

owl/hummingbird


----------



## 2twenty2

prowler / cop


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/kicker


----------



## 2twenty2

rusty / shiny


----------



## Gr3iz

star/planet


----------



## 2twenty2

television / radio


----------



## Gr3iz

uniform/uneven


----------



## cwwozniak

vacate/occupy


----------



## Gr3iz

water/sand


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillion


----------



## Gr3iz

acorn/oak tree


----------



## dotty999

bad/good


----------



## Gr3iz

chatty/silent


----------



## 2twenty2

dirty / clean


----------



## Gr3iz

early/tardy


----------



## 2twenty2

fire / hire


----------



## Gr3iz

green/brown


----------



## 2twenty2

happy / sad


----------



## Gr3iz

island/lake


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## 2twenty2

lemon / lime


----------



## dotty999

more / less


----------



## Gr3iz

negative/positive


----------



## 2twenty2

outside / inside


----------



## Gr3iz

perennial/annual


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## 2twenty2

right / left


----------



## Gr3iz

spend/earn


----------



## 2twenty2

tin / copper


----------



## cwwozniak

ubiquitous/rare


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / confined


----------



## dotty999

wild / tame


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / piano


----------



## dotty999

yours/mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zoo/wildlife reserve


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## Gr3iz

brief/lengthy


----------



## dotty999

closed/open


----------



## 2twenty2

dune / mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

escaped/captured


----------



## 2twenty2

fire / water


----------



## Gr3iz

grasslands/rain forest


----------



## 2twenty2

handkerchief / towel


----------



## Gr3iz

interstate/intrastate


----------



## dotty999

join/separate


----------



## RT

kind / cruel


----------



## dotty999

love/hate


----------



## Gr3iz

me/you


----------



## dotty999

never/always


----------



## Gr3iz

open/closed


----------



## dotty999

perfect/flawed


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly/slowly


----------



## dotty999

robust/flimsy


----------



## Gr3iz

square/round


----------



## dotty999

thick/thin


----------



## Gr3iz

ulterior/overt


----------



## 2twenty2

violence / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

windy/stagnant


----------



## dotty999

xray /scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yurt/castle


----------



## 2twenty2

zany / normal


----------



## Gr3iz

aggressive/passive


----------



## dotty999

buy/sell


----------



## Gr3iz

come/go


----------



## RT

do / don't


----------



## Gr3iz

edge/center


----------



## 2twenty2

flow / ebb


----------



## Gr3iz

grab/release


----------



## 2twenty2

heaven / hell


----------



## cwwozniak

increasing/decreasing


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

kept/released


----------



## dotty999

long/short


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse / capybara


----------



## dotty999

new/old


----------



## 2twenty2

office / bedroom


----------



## Gr3iz

playroom/torture chamber


----------



## 2twenty2

quench / thirst


----------



## Gr3iz

reservoir/puddle


----------



## 2twenty2

save / destroy


----------



## dotty999

take/give


----------



## Gr3iz

universal/proprietary


----------



## 2twenty2

vented / enclosed


----------



## cwwozniak

wholesome/debauched


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

youngster/old-timer


----------



## 2twenty2

zilch / many


----------



## dotty999

accept/decline


----------



## Gr3iz

bare/clothed


----------



## 2twenty2

chilly / warm


----------



## Gr3iz

drapes/blinds


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

frost/dew


----------



## 2twenty2

good / bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hunter/gatherer


----------



## 2twenty2

Inuit / Cherokee


----------



## Gr3iz

jolly/miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

kaput/functional


----------



## 2twenty2

lie / truth


----------



## Gr3iz

miniature/giant


----------



## 2twenty2

north / south


----------



## Gr3iz

opposite/same


----------



## dotty999

petty/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

queer/straight


----------



## 2twenty2

right / wrong


----------



## Gr3iz

squall/summer breeze


----------



## dotty999

true/false


----------



## RT

unique / ubiquitous


----------



## Gr3iz

verbal/written


----------



## RT

written / verbal

_>ahem< 
_


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## cwwozniak

zealot/moderate


----------



## dotty999

alone/partnered


----------



## cwwozniak

bare/covered

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

chop / slice


----------



## cwwozniak

damp/dry

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

eat/drink


----------



## 2twenty2

fresh / stale


----------



## Gr3iz

grow/shrink


----------



## 2twenty2

house / castle


----------



## Gr3iz

industrial/agricultural


----------



## cwwozniak

jubilant/sad


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / slap


----------



## cwwozniak

lost/found


----------



## Gr3iz

miniature/gargantuan


----------



## 2twenty2

nincompoop / professor


----------



## dotty999

odd/even


----------



## Gr3iz

player/spectator


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / din


----------



## dotty999

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

smooth / rough 😄


----------



## Gr3iz

truth/falsehood


----------



## 2twenty2

useless / useful


----------



## Gr3iz

vex/please


----------



## 2twenty2

water / wine


----------



## Gr3iz

X-ray/infrared photo


----------



## 2twenty2

yacht / canoe


----------



## Gr3iz

zebra/anteater


----------



## 2twenty2

apartment / house


----------



## Gr3iz

barn/palace


----------



## dotty999

clean/dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

delicate/rugged


----------



## RT

excellent / shoddy


----------



## Gr3iz

fair/foul


----------



## dotty999

going/coming


----------



## cwwozniak

hunter/hunted


----------



## Gr3iz

ingest/spew


----------



## dotty999

jolly/miserable


----------



## 2twenty2

kinky / straight


----------



## dotty999

lost/found


----------



## Gr3iz

mild/severe


----------



## cwwozniak

nasty/nice


----------



## 2twenty2

oar / motor


----------



## cwwozniak

plug/receptacle


----------



## 2twenty2

queen / king


----------



## cwwozniak

rested/exhausted


----------



## Gr3iz

sir/ma'am


----------



## dotty999

timid/outgoing


----------



## Gr3iz

unity/diversity


----------



## 2twenty2

violent / timid


----------



## Gr3iz

warp/weft


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / organ


----------



## Gr3iz

young/old


----------



## 2twenty2

zit / boil


----------



## RT

apple / orange


----------



## Gr3iz

bite/lick


----------



## dotty999

cold/hot


----------



## Gr3iz

doe/buck


----------



## 2twenty2

exit / entrance


----------



## Gr3iz

flute/bass drum


----------



## 2twenty2

gnu / muskox


----------



## RT

hologram / real


----------



## 2twenty2

ink / paint


----------



## RT

jump / squat


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/release


----------



## cwwozniak

loosen/tighten


----------



## Gr3iz

make/destroy

Hey Chuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

nude / covered


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## 2twenty2

polluted / pristine


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/throw


----------



## 2twenty2

run / walk


----------



## dotty999

smile/grimace


----------



## 2twenty2

terrified / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

united/divided


----------



## dotty999

village/town


----------



## Gr3iz

winter/summer


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## dotty999

yell / whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / velcro


----------



## Gr3iz

active/lethargic


----------



## dotty999

big/small


----------



## Gr3iz

Coke/Pepsi


----------



## 2twenty2

dog / cat


----------



## dotty999

each / all


----------



## Gr3iz

forget/recall


----------



## 2twenty2

gigantic / minuscule


----------



## Gr3iz

his/hers


----------



## 2twenty2

in / out


----------



## Gr3iz

judge/jury


----------



## 2twenty2

knowledge / ignorance


----------



## Gr3iz

lawful/illegal


----------



## 2twenty2

magic / reality


----------



## Gr3iz

novel/pamphlet


----------



## dotty999

omit/add


----------



## Gr3iz

purchase/sell


----------



## 2twenty2

quench / thirsty


----------



## Gr3iz

retail/wholesale


----------



## 2twenty2

sew / sow


----------



## Gr3iz

there/here


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

volume/area


----------



## dotty999

wild/tame


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

you / me


----------



## Gr3iz

zipper/Velcro


----------



## 2twenty2

awning / roof


----------



## Gr3iz

both/neither


----------



## 2twenty2

chop / saw


----------



## Gr3iz

Dad/Mom


----------



## 2twenty2

everyone / nobody


----------



## Gr3iz

first/last


----------



## cwwozniak

glossy/dull


----------



## Gr3iz

harpoon/sewing needle


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / hotel


----------



## dotty999

joking/serious


----------



## cwwozniak

kindergarten/graduate school

Hi, Dotty and Knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck!

loon / goose


----------



## Gr3iz

moron/genius


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Mark!

nun / witch


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey knuck!

owl/hummingbird


----------



## 2twenty2

pumpkin / watermelon


----------



## Gr3iz

quart/lliter


----------



## 2twenty2

rent / mortgage


----------



## cwwozniak

silly/serious

Hi, Knuck!


----------



## Gr3iz

terrible/marvelous

Mornin' guys!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Chuck! Hey Mark!

under / above


----------



## Gr3iz

vertical/horizontal


----------



## 2twenty2

winter / summer


----------



## Gr3iz

XL/XS


----------



## dotty999

yours /mine


----------



## Gr3iz

zero/infinite


----------



## 2twenty2

after / before


----------



## Gr3iz

behind/ahead


----------



## 2twenty2

child / adult


----------



## Gr3iz

dominant/submissive


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## cwwozniak

forward/backward


----------



## 2twenty2

go / stay


----------



## Gr3iz

home/away


----------



## 2twenty2

input / output


----------



## Gr3iz

jar/can


----------



## 2twenty2

koala / grizzly


----------



## Gr3iz

lion/lamb


----------



## cwwozniak

messy/tidy


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

open/shut


----------



## 2twenty2

pool / lake


----------



## Gr3iz

quarterback/safety


----------



## 2twenty2

run / walk


----------



## Gr3iz

source/destination


----------



## 2twenty2

tarantula / scorpion


----------



## Gr3iz

useless/handy


----------



## 2twenty2

vest / coat


----------



## Gr3iz

waste/utilize


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zoo / safari


----------



## Gr3iz

atheist/pope


----------



## 2twenty2

bubble / balloon


----------



## Gr3iz

crucible/cauldron


----------



## 2twenty2

dull / sharp


----------



## Gr3iz

exact/approximate


----------



## 2twenty2

full / empty


----------



## Gr3iz

gardenia/ragweed


----------



## 2twenty2

hollow / solid


----------



## Gr3iz

arrow/javelin


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> arrow/javelin


?


----------



## Gr3iz

You shoot an arrow. You throw a javelin. That's about as opposite as a bubble is from a balloon ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> You shoot an arrow. You throw a javelin. That's about as opposite as a bubble is from a balloon ... ;-)


Yep but it is alphabetical order? Letter "I" was next


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh! OK, let's say:
javelin/arrow 

Sorry 'bout that, Chief!


----------



## 2twenty2

Gr3iz said:


> Ahhh! OK, let's say:
> javelin/arrow
> 
> Sorry 'bout that, Chief!


No problem.

OK. I guess I'll do "I"

idle / running



Next Letter > "K"


----------



## Gr3iz

I even edited it to do "I"! This software is screwy ...

know/guess


----------



## HOBOcs

Not sure where we are ...
Low / (or) High


----------



## Gr3iz

moon/sun


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

opera/rap


----------



## 2twenty2

poet / singer


----------



## HOBOcs

Quit / Hired


----------



## Gr3iz

red/green


----------



## 2twenty2

sad / happy


----------



## Gr3iz

truism/falsehood


----------



## 2twenty2

utter / maybe


----------



## Gr3iz

village/metropolis


----------



## 2twenty2

washed / dirty


----------



## Gr3iz

X-Box/Playstation


----------



## 2twenty2

yard / field


----------



## Gr3iz

zig/zag


----------



## 2twenty2

affordable / expensive


----------



## Gr3iz

bland/spicy


----------



## cwwozniak

cooked/raw


----------



## Gr3iz

drapes/blinds


----------



## cwwozniak

enduring/fleeting


----------



## Gr3iz

filtered/raw


----------



## cwwozniak

green/ripe


----------



## Gr3iz

healthy/febrile


----------



## 2twenty2

insert / extract


----------



## Gr3iz

jellyfish/shark


----------



## 2twenty2

king / queen


----------



## Gr3iz

lethargic/peppy


----------



## 2twenty2

magical / eerie


----------



## Gr3iz

narrow/wide


----------



## 2twenty2

original / fake


----------



## Gr3iz

private/public


----------



## 2twenty2

quick / slow


----------



## cwwozniak

rocky/stable


----------



## Gr3iz

senile/sharp


----------



## 2twenty2

tiny / gigantic


----------



## Gr3iz

upper/lower


----------



## 2twenty2

vote / abstain


----------



## Gr3iz

Wax/wane


----------



## 2twenty2

xerox / x-ray


----------



## Gr3iz

youngster/elder


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillian


----------



## Gr3iz

A. M./P. M.


----------



## 2twenty2

bottle / can


----------



## Gr3iz

car/motorcycle


----------



## 2twenty2

deer / gnu


----------



## cwwozniak

exit/enter


----------



## 2twenty2

feast / snack


----------



## dotty999

glad / sad


----------



## cwwozniak

host/guest

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

ice/steam


----------



## dotty999

join/ leave


----------



## Gr3iz

keep/donate


----------



## 2twenty2

love / hate


----------



## Gr3iz

mast/keel


----------



## 2twenty2

nothing / some


----------



## Gr3iz

opaque/translucent


----------



## 2twenty2

plastic / metal


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly/slowly


----------



## 2twenty2

ruts - smooth


----------



## Gr3iz

silent/raucous


----------



## cwwozniak

tent/mansion


----------



## Gr3iz

unfinished/polished


----------



## cwwozniak

volunteered/drafted


----------



## Gr3iz

was/wasn't


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## 2twenty2

yahoo / twitter


----------



## HOBOcs

Zipped / Unzipped


----------



## 2twenty2

aligned / askew


----------



## Gr3iz

both/neither


----------



## 2twenty2

calm / nervous


----------



## Gr3iz

damp/arid


----------



## dotty999

extra / less


----------



## Gr3iz

final/initial


----------



## cwwozniak

growth/shrinkage


----------



## Gr3iz

harp/piano


----------



## 2twenty2

inn / hotel


----------



## cwwozniak

jinxed/lucky


----------



## Gr3iz

kneel/stand


----------



## cwwozniak

loud/quiet


----------



## Gr3iz

mild/intense


----------



## cwwozniak

negative/positive


----------



## Gr3iz

ordinary/unique


----------



## 2twenty2

panic / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

quilt/throw


----------



## 2twenty2

right / left


----------



## Gr3iz

sleep/wake


----------



## dotty999

tender / tough


----------



## Gr3iz

underwear/sweatpants


----------



## cwwozniak

uncommon/ubiquitous


----------



## Gr3iz

One "U" was enough, Chuck ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

vine / tree


----------



## Gr3iz

wine/water


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

yogurt/Jell-O


----------



## 2twenty2

zippo / match


----------



## Gr3iz

ample/insufficient


----------



## 2twenty2

black / white


----------



## Gr3iz

chocolate/vanilla


----------



## dotty999

dirty /clean


----------



## Gr3iz

elite/commonplace


----------



## 2twenty2

fantasy / reality


----------



## Gr3iz

ghost/zombie


----------



## 2twenty2

hold / drop


----------



## cwwozniak

increasing/decreasing


----------



## Gr3iz

jester/scientist


----------



## cwwozniak

kind/cruel


----------



## Gr3iz

lamb/lion


----------



## 2twenty2

moon / sun


----------



## Gr3iz

noon/midnight


----------



## dotty999

O - odd/ even


----------



## Gr3iz

plentiful/scarce


----------



## 2twenty2

quintuplets / twins


----------



## Gr3iz

rugged/fragile


----------



## cwwozniak

sloppy/neat


----------



## Gr3iz

thread/hawser


----------



## cwwozniak

used/new


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/burlap


----------



## 2twenty2

west / east


----------



## Gr3iz

x-on/x-off


----------



## cwwozniak

youngest/oldest


----------



## Gr3iz

zoologist/mathematician


----------



## dotty999

arrive / depart


----------



## Gr3iz

birth/death


----------



## dotty999

cold / hot


----------



## Gr3iz

dirt/water


----------



## 2twenty2

eye / nose


----------



## Gr3iz

fragment/whole


----------



## 2twenty2

good / bad


----------



## Gr3iz

hate/love


----------



## 2twenty2

irate / calm


----------



## Gr3iz

jawbone/ankle


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / slap


----------



## Gr3iz

left/took


----------



## 2twenty2

fun / boring


----------



## Gr3iz

gloomy/cheerful


----------



## cwwozniak

half/double


----------



## 2twenty2

ill / healthy


----------



## cwwozniak

junk/treasure


----------



## Gr3iz

keen/dull


----------



## dotty999

last/first


----------



## cwwozniak

most/least

Hi, Dotty!


----------



## Gr3iz

none/all


----------



## 2twenty2

octopus / squid


----------



## cwwozniak

passive/aggressive


----------



## Gr3iz

quickly/slowly


----------



## dotty999

remove/add


----------



## cwwozniak

sell/buy


----------



## Gr3iz

temperate/extreme


----------



## cwwozniak

united/divided


----------



## 2twenty2

vast / petite


----------



## Gr3iz

went/came


----------



## dotty999

xray /scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yurt/mansion


----------



## 2twenty2

zombie / werewolf


----------



## Gr3iz

aardvark/ant


----------



## 2twenty2

box / crate


----------



## Gr3iz

cardboard/plastic


----------



## dotty999

dirty/clean


----------



## Gr3iz

elephant/mouse


----------



## dotty999

funny/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

gravel/boulders


----------



## dotty999

happy/sad


----------



## Gr3iz

inside/outside


----------



## 2twenty2

jack / jill


----------



## Gr3iz

knee/elbow


----------



## dotty999

loan/ gift


----------



## 2twenty2

mat / carpet


----------



## Gr3iz

nail/screw


----------



## 2twenty2

oolong / coffee


----------



## Gr3iz

passion/apathy


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / din


----------



## Gr3iz

ramp/stairs


----------



## 2twenty2

salt / pepper


----------



## Gr3iz

this/that


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## cwwozniak

verified/questionable


----------



## Gr3iz

where/there


----------



## dotty999

xray/scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

argue / chat


----------



## dotty999

below/above


----------



## 2twenty2

cold / hot


----------



## dotty999

dry /wet


----------



## 2twenty2

end / start


----------



## Gr3iz

I'll fill in the missing "Z" first: zero/infinity

finish/start


----------



## 2twenty2

sorry bout that. Alphabet was acting up yesterday 😁

ground / sky


----------



## cwwozniak

honed/dulled


----------



## Gr3iz

2twenty2 said:


> Alphabet was acting up yesterday


I hate when that happens! ;-)

icebox/oven


----------



## 2twenty2

jewel / zirconia


----------



## dotty999

keep/discard


----------



## Gr3iz

loan/borrow


----------



## dotty999

m - moving / static


----------



## Gr3iz

noggin/tootsies


----------



## dotty999

over/under


----------



## Gr3iz

positive/negative


----------



## dotty999

queen/ /king


----------



## Gr3iz

rooster/hen


----------



## 2twenty2

silver / gold


----------



## Gr3iz

top/bottom


----------



## cwwozniak

uniform/irregular


----------



## 2twenty2

valley / mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

wings/fins


----------



## dotty999

xray/ scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / zillian


----------



## Gr3iz

artificial/genuine


----------



## cwwozniak

bake/freeze


----------



## Gr3iz

castle/tent


----------



## 2twenty2

dark / light


----------



## Gr3iz

eel/snake


----------



## dotty999

funny/serious


----------



## Gr3iz

glad/sad


----------



## cwwozniak

hurl/catch

Hey, Mark!


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / praise


----------



## cwwozniak

junior/senior


----------



## 2twenty2

kick / slap


----------



## Gr3iz

listen/speak

Hey Chuck! Hey knuck!


----------



## 2twenty2

A belated Hey Mark!

minute / second


----------



## Gr3iz

nigtmare/daydream


----------



## 2twenty2

onion / garlic


----------



## Gr3iz

pepper/salt


----------



## cwwozniak

quixotic/pragmatic


----------



## Gr3iz

rough/gentle


----------



## dotty999

soft /hard


----------



## cwwozniak

tarnished/shiny


----------



## Gr3iz

unite/divide


----------



## cwwozniak

violent/peaceful


----------



## Gr3iz

warm/cool


----------



## dotty999

xray /scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yours/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zero / infinity


----------



## Gr3iz

alkalinity/acidity


----------



## 2twenty2

bear / lion


----------



## cwwozniak

copy/original


----------



## 2twenty2

dead / alive


----------



## Gr3iz

elevation/declination


----------



## 2twenty2

fruit / vegetable


----------



## Gr3iz

GTO/Yugo


----------



## 2twenty2

high / low


----------



## Gr3iz

interesting/boring


----------



## 2twenty2

junk / treasure


----------



## Gr3iz

keel/crow's nest


----------



## 2twenty2

loose / snug


----------



## Gr3iz

mental/physical


----------



## 2twenty2

no / yes


----------



## Gr3iz

original/copy


----------



## 2twenty2

paint / ink


----------



## Gr3iz

quarrel/bullet


----------



## 2twenty2

rusty / clean


----------



## Gr3iz

svelte/plump


----------



## cwwozniak

tiny/huge


----------



## Gr3iz

uncle/nephew


----------



## 2twenty2

vine / tree


----------



## Gr3iz

wine/water


----------



## 2twenty2

xylophone / bongos


----------



## Gr3iz

yep/nope


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

amperage/voltage


----------



## 2twenty2

ban / promote


----------



## Gr3iz

can/bottle


----------



## 2twenty2

dent / flat


----------



## Gr3iz

emerald/ruby


----------



## 2twenty2

fail / achieve


----------



## Gr3iz

gloves/socks


----------



## 2twenty2

hill / mountain


----------



## Gr3iz

island/lake


----------



## 2twenty2

jade / diamond


----------



## Gr3iz

knife/spoon


----------



## 2twenty2

love / hate


----------



## Gr3iz

Monday/Friday


----------



## 2twenty2

noon / midnight


----------



## Gr3iz

oval/rectangle


----------



## 2twenty2

pint / gallon


----------



## Gr3iz

quaint/gaudy


----------



## 2twenty2

runt / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

scissors/tape


----------



## 2twenty2

trout / catfish


----------



## Gr3iz

usually/rarely


----------



## 2twenty2

vinegar / wine


----------



## Gr3iz

will/won't


----------



## 2twenty2

xsmall / xlarge


----------



## Gr3iz

you/I


----------



## 2twenty2

zebra / pinto


----------



## Gr3iz

albatross/hummingbird


----------



## 2twenty2

back / front


----------



## Gr3iz

chill/warm


----------



## 2twenty2

dead / alive


----------



## Gr3iz

excess/insufficient


----------



## 2twenty2

fire / water


----------



## cwwozniak

guilt/innocence


----------



## Gr3iz

hydrated/parched


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

justified/centered


----------



## 2twenty2

king / queen


----------



## Gr3iz

liquid/frozen


----------



## 2twenty2

mouse / beaver


----------



## Gr3iz

nose/armpit


----------



## 2twenty2

old / young


----------



## Gr3iz

positive/negative


----------



## 2twenty2

quiet / noisy


----------



## Gr3iz

ram/ewe


----------



## cwwozniak

short/tall


----------



## Gr3iz

total/partial


----------



## cwwozniak

underground/areal


----------



## Gr3iz

variegated/solid


----------



## cwwozniak

wrinkle/smoothen


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

youthful / elderly


----------



## Gr3iz

zed/beginning


----------



## 2twenty2

awning / tent


----------



## Gr3iz

buy/sell


----------



## cwwozniak

conceal/expose


----------



## Gr3iz

double/halve


----------



## cwwozniak

exhale/inhale


----------



## Gr3iz

flexible/rigid


----------



## 2twenty2

gale / breeze


----------



## Gr3iz

halo/horns


----------



## cwwozniak

input/output


----------



## Gr3iz

jovial/miserable


----------



## cwwozniak

knowledgable/ignorant


----------



## Gr3iz

lanky/portly


----------



## cwwozniak

melting/solidifying


----------



## Gr3iz

nobody/somebody


----------



## cwwozniak

ostentatious/modest


----------



## Gr3iz

prescient/myopic


----------



## dotty999

quick/slow


----------



## Gr3iz

rough/smooth


----------



## 2twenty2

silly / serious


----------



## Gr3iz

tense/serene


----------



## 2twenty2

used / new


----------



## dotty999

vex / please


----------



## Gr3iz

we/they


----------



## dotty999

xray / scan


----------



## Gr3iz

yell/whisper


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## dotty999

applied/ /removed


----------



## Gr3iz

boyfriend/girlfriend


----------



## 2twenty2

coat / sweater


----------



## Gr3iz

drudgery/leisure


----------



## 2twenty2

elf / giant


----------



## Gr3iz

fire/hire


----------



## 2twenty2

ground / sky


----------



## Gr3iz

hosiery/gloves


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## dotty999

join / leave


----------



## Gr3iz

key/lock


----------



## cwwozniak

lost/won


----------



## Gr3iz

many/few


----------



## cwwozniak

none/all


----------



## Gr3iz

oboe/guitar


----------



## 2twenty2

push / pull


----------



## Gr3iz

quiet/noisy


----------



## 2twenty2

rent / buy


----------



## Gr3iz

scalpel/sledge hammer


----------



## dotty999

timid/confident


----------



## 2twenty2

up / down


----------



## Gr3iz

velvet/sandpaper


----------



## cwwozniak

worst/best


----------



## Gr3iz

X-on/X-off


----------



## 2twenty2

yesterday / tomorrow


----------



## Gr3iz

zeppelin/submarine


----------



## 2twenty2

always / never


----------



## Gr3iz

bells/whistles


----------



## 2twenty2

cat / dog


----------



## Gr3iz

dart/javelin


----------



## cwwozniak

enthusiastic/lackadaisical


----------



## Gr3iz

felicitous/inappropriate


----------



## 2twenty2

greet / shun


----------



## Gr3iz

hello/goodbye


----------



## 2twenty2

insult / compliment


----------



## Gr3iz

jolly/morbid


----------



## cwwozniak

kindred/unrelated


----------



## Gr3iz

lots/few


----------



## 2twenty2

mountain / hill


----------



## Gr3iz

nana/papa


----------



## cwwozniak

oldest/youngest


----------



## Gr3iz

pretty/ugly


----------



## cwwozniak

quoted/paraphrased


----------



## Gr3iz

rotating/stationary


----------



## 2twenty2

silly / serious


----------



## cwwozniak

teacher/student


----------



## Gr3iz

ugly/Dotty


----------



## 2twenty2

vase / pitcher


----------



## Gr3iz

was/is


----------



## 2twenty2

xlarge / xsmall


----------



## Gr3iz

your/mine


----------



## 2twenty2

zipper / button


----------



## Gr3iz

airplane/boat


----------



## 2twenty2

bad / good


----------



## Gr3iz

cranberry/watermelon


----------

